# Star Trek: Ascendant - Shakedown Cruise IC



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a In Character thread for a Star Trek game using Last Unicorn Games' ICON rules. 


HolyMan - Ensign Benson Chief Flight Officer
Rhun - Lt. Commander Jonas Hale Chief Tactical/Security Officer
Ethandrew - Lt. Commander Steven Winters Chief Engineering Officer
Blackrat - Lt. Raphael Crescent, MD Chief Medical Officer








​ 


Background Thread
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html

OOC Thread
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/265573-star-trek-ascendant-ooc.html


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

*Ready Room - USS Ascendant   1300 hours*

As she exited off the turbolift onto the empty bridge, Elizabeth thought to herself, it will not be empty much longer. Making her way, to the ready room, she looked at her PADD once more to make sure she could answer any questions the Commodore would ask her. 

Touching the bell on the left side of the ready room, she could hear the faint ring inside the ready room, followed by a female voice saying "Come". The door slid open in front of her. Behind the antique desk, she saw the middle aged woman, with grey slowly tinting her raven black hair. The woman's eyes were like mirrors, filled with hapiness and sorrow of her long career with Starfleet. 

As she paused for a minute, the Commodore motioned her forward with her left hand, as she handed a PADD to a male tellarite in the room. The tellarite, scarred from the Battle of Wolf 359, would be confined to a floating hoverchair for probably the rest of his life. 

Though she had talked with Commodore Rardon many times before, she still felt a slight sense of awe, as she moved into the room. 

"Commander Shelby, do you have the latest report from the engineers?", the dark haired woman asked. 

"Yes, ma'am. It looks like the Ascendant will be ready to launch in two weeks, though Lt. Winters has currently taken all the transporters offline.", Elizabeth said as she handed the PADD with the lastest engineer reports over to the Commodore."He is certain that he found a problem with the secondary buffer systems. He is estimating that they will back online in 36 hours after his repairs and then running a Level 1 diagnostic routine just to be safe." 

The Commodore turned slightly towards the tellarite, "Dar, inform Planitia Station that our transporters are offline, all personnel transfers within the next 36 hours will have to be by shuttlecraft."

"Yes, ma'am",with a slight rasping to his voice, Dar responded, "We are expecting another group of transfers in today at 1800 hours. I believe some of them will be the officers that you selected as your senior staff, Kris."

"Meet them please, Dar. Have them get settled in, then I will meet with them.", slowly the Commodore turned back to Commander Shelby. "Do you have the updated time table for Fleet Admiral Kiel's arrival, Commander?"

"The Hood will arrive with Fleet Admiral Kiel the day before the launching ceremony as previously planned, Commodore." Elizabeth slowly turned back to the tellarite. "I hear you have been cleared by Starfleet Medical, Commander Cherok, congratulations and welcome back."

"Thank you, Commander Shelby, and congratulations to you for the being assigned as the Executive Officer of the Excalibur.", Dar said, as his chair slowly turned towards her.

"I was very hesitant to take the position.", she said."I have come to like working here for the ASDB. They have given me the opportunity to work on some of the greatest challenges of my career."

"I am sure you will do well, Elizabeth.", Kris said as she reviewed the engineers reports."I have enjoyed working with you, though we have not always agreed on certain matters. Between you and I though, keep your head low around Admiral Jellico. He is certain that he is the only thing important in this universe, and acts accordingly. I am glad Admiral Kiel transferred me out from under his command. If not, I was probably going to stuff his regulations down his throat with my fist." 

"I will convey to him your best wishes, Commodore.". Elizabeth said sarcastically."Is there anything else I can do for you?"

"No thanks, you have done more than enough, Elizabeth. I hope you find what your looking for on the Excalibur though", the Commodore said, turning back to the pile of PADDs on her desk."Dismissed Commander, and good luck! Hope to see you again out there!"

Commander Shelby roused her body to attention, then smartly saluted the Commodore. The Commodore stood up from her chair and saluted back. Elizabeth turned on her heel and walked out of the ready room. The Commodore sat back down to her chair, and then thoughtfully looked at the door, Elizabeth had just went through. 

"Dar, are we getting too old to be doing this?"

"No Kris, they are just getting younger.", he said then a rasping chuckle escaped his lips.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

*Planitia Station 1740 hours*

After gathering at Planitia station on Mars, you are escorted to a a Mark 7 shuttlecraft, bearing the name of the U.S.S. Ascendant on its side with the name of the shuttlecraft being Forrestal. The atmosphere still seems too light as you carry your luggage, panting up the back ramp of the shuttlecraft. Looking beyond the starport, you can still see the dark reddish dunes of this desolate planet. You have enjoyed the last couple of days of leave before you had to report to your new station.  

There are quite a few other people here with you, and one gorgeous looking female with green skin and raven colored hair in a very revealing civilain outfit. She is not looking happy, as she complains, "Why do we have to take a shuttle? Why couldn't the ship just transport us up at the starport?" 



_GM note:_ Blackrat, Rhun, Holyman, and Garyh. Your characters will start here on the shuttle up to the Ascendant. Ethandrew is currently aboard the ship, taking the transporter systems apart.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

A middle-aged man, wearing the science blue sat in the shuttle, nose buried to a PADD. A row of tiny bone spikes ran up from his nose to hairline, giving him somewhat agressive visage. After a while he seems to notice something interesting in his PADD and raises his head to take a look around the shuttle. Noticing a familiar face among those getting aboard, a smile lights up his face. "Hale, what a surprice! I just noticed your name in the roster. It's been what, nearly three years? Nice to see a familiar face on the crew."

Dr. Crescent turns to regard the grumpy orion. "Ah, and it would be much more comfortable to be dissolved into subatomic particles and assembled again, yes?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2009)

"Hrmph!" a grey haired human scoffs folding his arms highlighting is rounded stomach. His uniform seems tight around the waste line and it seems out of place with the newer duty uniforms (with their gray shoulder areas) worn by the others.

"Best to take a shuttle and have me at it's controls, than sitting back here all jammed like sardines," he grumbles. He goes back to grumbling but this time noone can make out his triad.


----------



## garyh (Sep 24, 2009)

*"I for one have every faith in transporters,"* an Andorian in a uniform with blue trim matching his skin says.  *"They've always reassembled me where and when I've wanted them to so far.  Can't say the same thing for shuttles..."*

*"I'm Lt. Kevas, Chief Science Officer,"* he adds as an afterthough.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2009)

The old human grunts again, "Hrmph!" he unfolds his arms and puts a hand to his collar with it's single pip. "_Ensign _Benson and I'll be flying you unless you want to use the transporters to take you across the galaxy." 

[sblock=ooc] Boy is Benson grouchy today I better not post anymore. [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah, delighted to meet you lieutenant and ensing. I am Dr. Crescent, your new doctor. You may call me Raphael or simply doc. The man smiles and pokes his PADD a few times. You've both had your physicals recently, right? Good, good... And then he seems lost in his thoughts already.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 24, 2009)

The panels from the walls were lined with a heat and fire-absorbent polymer mesh that were designed to prevent massive explosions from wracking the ship and its crew during battle. It was deemed a necessary precaution. However it made the removal of these panels to be quite tricky, the release mechanism sometimes catching on a hitch. This was deemed acceptable, especially considering the Ascendant's predominantly automated systems.

Lieutenant Winters, never the most physically fit, was an adequate climber and so his grip was always one of the best, and so it was with ease that he removed this particular wall panel. Greeted by a labyrinthine smorgasbord of blinking lights and a convolution of cards and slots and wires and various doo-dads, the mid-thirties man aims his tricorder amongst the masses to the exact location required.

"Chief Nakamura, I'm detecting an energy variance in the transfer conduit relays of 0.06," he turns from his squat position and looks at the officer. "Adjust the gamma-energy destabilization matrix by a factor of 3 and 7 and let's see if that does the trick."

He runs a hand over his forehead, which has seemingly grown slightly larger over the past few years as his darker brown hair has slowly receded along the temples. Excitement coursed through his veins as it had these past few months once the discovery of his appointment came across his desk. It had been a few years since Lieutenant Winters had served on a starship, his first and only posting having been the Excelsior Class Roosevelt. Fortunately for him, he had been reassigned to the Utopia Planitia Staryards a few months prior to the battle of Wolf 359 that had destroyed the ship.

Turning back to the panel, Lieutenant Winters continued to gather readings and plan in his head the next step in this long, arduous process to bring the teleporters up to his acceptable level of performance.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 24, 2009)

"It is way too hot here and I am out of breath. I just wish we were on the ship now.", pulling her hair back, she reaches into her pocket and pulls back a rather large PADD and the sounds of the news fills the air around you. 

"The riots on Theta Takare have gotten worse overnight, John. The Federation Embassy has asked all citizens of the Federation to leave Theta Takare until the armies of King T'zchuan are able to control the capital city. Federation Ambassador T'sav had this to say. "

"It is only logical for the rioters to lay down their weapons, before the army is forced to use extreme measures to quell the fighting in the streets. The Federation offers it services to mediate between the King T'zchuan and the Army of Freedom."

"Honestly John, as I look down on the streets in front of the Federation Embassy, there are over a hundred protesters just here with signs such as 'Go Home' and 'We Don't Want You Here'. We will keep covering this story and let you know if anything changes. This has been Victoria Bash, Federation News Channel."

"Thank you, Victoria, we will cover this situation as it progresses. In other news, two more supply ships has disappeared in Sector Sigma Alpha 421, a few parsecs away from the borders of the Gorn Empire boundaries. Top Starfleet officials are worried that the Gorn after a hundred years of peace, have decided that they need to expand. Rumors are that an diplomatic mission has arrived on Cetus III, heading towards Gorn space in an effort to meet with Queen Ssserenra."

With a touch of her finger, the PADD grows silent again, as she puts it back in her pocket. She reaches down to lift her bags onto her shoulder again, as the ramp door for the shuttle slowly opens.

As the door slowly opens, in the shuttle you see a large humanoid with soft golden colored fur. She slowly adjusts her uniform with the red tinges at the collar line. 

"Bry'nn, I am. Here to the ship sir, take you.", she says as she comes down the ramp to help with your bags. "Commander in Shuttle Bay, waits for us. What can with I help?"





"I have adjusted it, sir. It still seems to be off by .04. Is it possible that the energy matrix converter has some how become damaged when it was installed?", the Chief says as he rechecks his own tricorders for the readings.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2009)

"While that possibility probably it's unlikely. Though to be honest I wasn't expecting a problem with our secondary buffer system this early. I'm glad we caught it before we started using it though," he pauses to stretch his neck, he'd been at this issue for quite some time now and his muscles were getting tighter.

"I was not expecting that to fix this problem, so it might be worth seeing if the converter is damaged before moving on," Winters stands up, leaving the panel propped against the wall. Normally he'd never leave it unattached and unattended, but since there were but a few crewmen aboard the Ascendant and he knew he'd have need to address this particular panel once more, he decided to leave it as-is.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

The Lieutenant Commander in the yellow security uniform finally looks up from the PADD he is reading, as if finally hearing his name. "Ah, Doctor Crescent," he says with an easy smile. "My apologies...these new security protocols are quite riveting." He offers the doctor his hand in greeting. "Its been too long."

He turns to look at the others in the shuttle with them. "Please to meet you gentleman. I'm Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale. Chief of Security and Tactical Operations"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

"Hrmph," Benson grunts at the secuirty chief. "The man who will probably be throwing me in the brig before we leave space dock, yes _so glad_ to meet you," he says rolling his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Hale raises an eyebrow at the old ensign's attitude. "Well, I was planning on letting you unpack before I throw you in the brig," he says, a bit of humor in his voice. "Its less work for me that way."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

"HAHA!!" the old man roars with laughter slapping his knee. "Funny I think I may like you, so I will unpack quickly for you." he says with a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

"Most thoughtful of you," says Hale, still smiling. The Lieutenant Commander turns back to Doctor Crescent. "So doc...how have the last couple of years treated you? Still fascinated by alien physiology?"


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 2, 2009)

Slowly, the golden furred female moved up to Ensign Benson, "Ensign say Commander, if want fly. Ship in not-wet dock 18, next to Queen of Fleet frame."

GM's Note: as you can tell, Federation standard language is not Bry'nn's forte. She is considered a natural pilot though.

Chirp, the communicator rang out. "Cherok to Winters."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 2, 2009)

"Go ahead, Commander," Winter replies briskly as he and Chief Nakamura head toward Transporter Room 3.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Hale grins as Bry'nn addresses Benson. "What do you say, ensign? Wanna show us what you've got?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]sorry somehow missed that was directied at me specially when i don't understand 1/2 what she said so the question goes did Benson understand what she was trying to say.[/sblock]

"Hrmph!" Benson gives the golden Bry'nn a wary look, "I would need someone to show me where the enter command was on the console first."


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

HolyMan

GM's Note: You understood a little bit of it, do you want me to put a spoiler underneath her conversations with the translations? 

From what you understand is that the Commander said that you could fly the shuttle back to the ship. The Queen of Ships reference kind of confuses you though. 







"Steven, I know you are busy. The rest of the Senior Officers will be boarding shortly.". Commander Cherok's voice filled the hall," Kris was wondering if you would be available at 2000 for a casual meeting of the officers in the formal dining room. This is not an order, just a polite request. Beyond that how is tracking down the buffer problem going?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]my response was on the last post first page i figured late she was talking to me and about flying the shuttle[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, teaching you know. Academy. Wasn't for me. Hmm... Ah yes yes, I have an interesting study right here.
The doctor answered absentmindedly to Hale's comments and continued to examine his PADD. Those observant enough might catch a glimpse of something that looked like vaguely humanoid rock.
[sblock=OOC]Raphael is just sitting down, lost in thoughts on an article about silicon lifeforms .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hale smiles and shakes his head. "Doctors..." he mutters.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2009)

Lieutenant Winters' fast pace leaves him a bit short of breath as he continues his trip to Transporter Room 3, "I lose track of time down here when I'm working, so just give me another reminder. And it's progressing. There's nothing wrong with the transporters, per se, but they're not up to where I'd like them to be before our maiden voyage."

Entering through the doors, Winters points to Nakamura to the desk facing them while he goes to the control panels to the right and begins inputting a sequence of diagnostic commands.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 7, 2009)

Bry'nn helps everyone load any luggage they have. "Ensign, ready we are."




"I will call you again about 1930 then, Steven", the voice of Dar fills the area. 

Chief Nakamura nods to you, ready to start the diagnostic run on the transporter console.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2009)

"Then 'go we shall' Hrmph!" Benson replies to the Bry'nn. He takes his seat at the controls and looks at them suspiciously. Then holding his hands hesistantly over the controls he takes a deep breath and starts the sublight engines. With a sigh he says "Almost forgot how good that slight pulsing feels. Everyone ready?" he asks with a smile.

[sblock=ooc] Can anyone guess the only time Benson is happy?? [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 8, 2009)

As Benson calls Planitia Station for clearance to lift off, "At least, I can understand you this time.", the station controller responds "You have clearance to lift off, vector 267 by 5 with a 30 degree up angle until you clear atmosphere. The Ascendant is docked in orbital dry dock M18 next to the Sovereign."

You can not tell underneath all of the golden fur if Bry'nn is blushing from embarassment, but she shrinks away from the secondary console for a minute and looks downward towards her feet.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Hale settles back into his seat to enjoy the ride up to the Ascendant.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 9, 2009)

The jade colored orion female sitting next to Lt. Commander Hale extends her hand over to him to shake. "Nice to meet you Lt. Commander, my name is D'Vassa. I have spent some time working for Starfleet Intelligence and this is my first ship posting as the Chief Strategic Officer. It seems we will be working closely together."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2009)

"What's the matter Kitten?" Benson asks with a small smile.

[sblock=ooc] Will we need to remember everthing we are to do to operator (thanks forthe save by the way) devices and ships, or can we just say "Using standard StarFleet protocols Benson takes the ship into orbit." your call I am a whatever standard you are for [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> The jade colored orion female sitting next to Lt. Commander Hale extends her hand over to him to shake. "Nice to meet you Lt. Commander, my name is D'Vassa. I have spent some time working for Starfleet Intelligence and this is my first ship posting as the Chief Strategic Officer. It seems we will be working closely together."




Hale smiles as he shake's the Orion's hand. "A pleasure to meet you D'Vassa. I look forward to working with you."


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 10, 2009)

Bry'nn's voice being very low so the others cannot hear, "talk hard, not like tongue of mother. Learning to try, not well."




"Lt. Commander, if I may ask a personal question.", D'Vassa slowly turned back into her seat. "What is it like on a ship? This is my first time ever being posted on one, let alone overseeing others."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

"Ahh... Well don't let that bother you to much," Benson says using what people call his fatherly voice. "You know we have a saying on my world, 'Actions speak louder than words.' So just let your abilities and talents show these Trellian worms what you are made of." 

He turns towards Byr'nn and points a thumb at the controls. "Care to start showing now?" He asks with a big smile.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 11, 2009)

Bry'nn's hands start dancing over the controls of the shuttle, much like a pianist and his keys. Bry'nn is not even looking down at the controls while her fingers seem to know exactly where to go to make the minor corrections. Her fur seems to tingle with excitement and her gaze seems somewhat euphoric with her hands at the controls.  

As Bry'nn pilots the shuttle out of the atmosphere, she points ahead and with excitement in her voice that everyone can hear, "queen of fleet."

Ahead of the shuttlecraft is the largest spaceframe ever seen. Two of the orbital drydocks have been combined to work on the secondary frame with the nacelles sticking out the back of the drydock. As you pass the secondary frame, you see the saucer section being worked on in a seperate drydock. Across the top of the saucer, you can barely read 'U.S.S Sovereign NX-17454'.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2009)

"Swerrll.." Benson whistles, "She is a thing of beauty."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 12, 2009)

There's nothing like roaming the quadrant on a fast ship. To explore strange new worlds. To seek out new life and new civilizations. Dr. Crescent mumbles to the orion girl. Suddenly he raises his head and smiles. Ah, my apologies. I was lost in thoughts. These Excalbians, very intriqueing. He tugs the PADD away and looks around. Are we there?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

"Its really no different than an assignment at a starbase, or even planet-side," says Hale to D'Vassa. "Smaller, perhaps a bit more...intimate. Depending on crew size, you may get to know everyone on the ship. I think you'll like it."


----------



## garyh (Oct 13, 2009)

Kevas gazes admirably at the Sovereign.  *"They haven't even invented the sensors that'll be on that ship,"* he whispers to himself.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 14, 2009)

Bry'nn taps a button on the console, "Shuttle, land?". She manuevers the shuttle towards the back of the Ascendant and its shuttle bay. 

A voice comes over the speaker 'Shuttle Forrestal, this is the Ascendant. You are cleared to land. Commander Cherok is waiting in main shuttle bay."

Bry'nn lands the shuttle nice and easy, then hits the button to release the side door. Everyone one gathers their belongings and moves outside the shuttle. 

Approaching the group you will see a rather thin tellarite wearing the uniform of a command officer riding in a hover chair. As you look closely at him, you can see the faint lines of scarring, and places where hair refuses to grow on his face next to areas of nicely trimmed beard. Behind the tellarite, you see a seven foot tall Gorn wearing the uniform of a security officer. 

D'Vassa moves towards him. "Lt. D'Vassa sir, permission to come aboard?"

With a slight rasping in his voice, you hear his reply. "Granted."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Hale follows D'Vassa into the airlock. He stands at attention as he addresses the Asendant's XO. "Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale, reporting for duty, sir!"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

"Ensign Benson, present." the grumpy old man says ducking out of the side door. "Anyone know where the lounge is on this frigate?" he asks aloud.


[sblock=ooc] Oh wait Benson was to unpack before getting thrown in the brig. Opps.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 15, 2009)

The diagnostics didn't show anything untoward, which left Lieutenant Winters with a bit of a head-scratcher. He and Chief Nakamura had spent the last few hours pouring over endless transporter information; phase variance, mass de- and restabilizers, oscillating beam deviations; but nothing was identifying the problem like he'd hoped it would.

A part of him felt bad for Nakamura, for making him work while the other crewmembers were just arriving and getting ready for the maiden voyage. But there was a reason why Winters had asked his staff to board early, and now he was glad he did.

He wracked his brain, thinking of backdoor ways to fix this minute problem. Most likely it would be going through some secondary systems that shared some similar routing components. Then an idea popped into his head, something about the holographic emitters and their respective frequencies.

Back to work.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 15, 2009)

"Lt. D'Vassa congratulations on your first ship posting. Hopefully you will like it.", said the Commander in a rasping voice. 

"Lt. Commander Hale, this is Lt. Srosski. He will be showing you around the ship starting tomorrow and will be your assistant until you feel comfortable.", said the Commander in a rasping voice pointing back to the large gorn standing behind him. 

"Pleasssure to meet you, sssir", the large gorn hands out a large PADD over to Lt. Commander Hale. As Lt. Commander Hale starts paging through the PADD, he notes that there is a full tactical load out inventory, including one weapon marked classified. There is also a interactive map in the PADD showing all the high security areas such as the brig, photon torpedo magazines, torpedo launchers, armories and other classified areas. 

"Ensign Benson, its good to meet you. I thought you should have won the Capebala VII derby, but you had that mechanical trouble on the last stretch that cost you the race.", said the commander. "Are you going back next year to try again?"



"What would you like me to do now, Lt. Winters?", asked the chief as he finished putting the control crystals back into the transporter console.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 15, 2009)

"You know, bear with me for just one moment," Lieutenant Winters stated distractedly. "What if the HC&C is operating on a cross-frequency with our secondary buffer systems? If so that would account for the slight variance that we're encountering. Only a slight realignment would be needed in order to adjust the magnitude's threshold into an unobtrusive range." He pauses and places an index finger to his chin, staying motionless for a moment. With a slight shrug and a raising of his eyebrows, "If that's the case we could fix this within the hour. Let's go to Deck 2." He smiles, pleased with himself.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah, commander. Good to see you. I see you're feeling well. Raphael says as he exists the shuttle and sees the tellarite. He wasn't keen on the military protocal as anyone who had served with him knew. And as a doctor, very few even expected that.

[sblock=OOC]I'm taking some artistic freedoms and assume that Raphael and the XO have already met a few times. But I left it vague enough that the comment can also be just interpreted to be from him acquinting himself with the crewroster and medical backgrounds...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

"Nice to meet you as well, Lieutenant," says Hale with a smile, accepting the PADD. After browsing quickly through the PADD, he shakes his head. "Looks like I'm going to have a lot to learn."


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 17, 2009)

"Lt. Crescent, its nice to see you also. I have already read Starfleet Medical's recommended rehabilitation procedures for me, and I am dreading it. It sounds like basic physical training at Starfleet Academy all over again, and I am not a young man anymore.", says the commander with the rasping voice. 


"Lt. Kevas, welcome. I caught your last holovised lecture at the Vulcan Science Academy upon divergent timeflows. Very interesting, but you lost me after about the first 20 minutes with some of the theories. I am hoping that we can have a quiet talk one of these days about some of the questions I have on that subject."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

"Darn driver coil," Benson mutters. "Had I won then I wouldn't be wearing this," he says plucking at his uniform. "I'd be on Risa living the good life."


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 20, 2009)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, I wanted to wish you welcome one more time before we go up to Deck 3 for you to get your selves settled. At the beginning of Alpha shift in the morning, a staff member will be assigned to you to help you get accustomed to the ship."

"Ensign Benson, Ensign Bry'nn will be glad to show you around and help you get situated. "

"Lt. Commander Hale, Lt. Srosski will ge glad to show you around and help you get situated."

"Lt. D'Vassa, since no one else is here from Strategic Operations, Lt. Lysia Vaxx from Operations will be glad to show you around and help you get situated. "

"Lt. Cresent, Ensign Corwin, fresh from the academy, will be glad to show you around and help you get situated."

Lt. Kevas, Lt. Shranim will be glad to show you around and help you get situated."

"Now tonight at 2000 hours, Commodore Rardon would like to meet with you at an informal dinner. If our Chief Engineer Lt. Winters is not too busy, we hope he will be joining us. "

"If you will follow me, lets get you to your quarters, so you can have a little bit of relaxation before dinner.", Leading the officers, towards the turbolift, Commander Cherok takes them to their assigned quarters. 

 OOC - Anything anybody would like to do before dinner with the Commodore?



As you place your hand on the scan plate to gain access to the HC&C, behind you comes a new voice.

"How may I help you Lt. Winters?", turning you see the Carsi holographic avatar standing behind you.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Going to dinner has my vote (only so much of MR. Grumpy Pants I can take.)  [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> "How may I help you Lt. Winters?", turning you see the Carsi holographic avatar standing behind you.




Winters jumped at the voice, "Oh hello," he laughs nervously. "I forgot you were here. I, uhh, well I need to know if this room, if you, are running on a cross-frequency with the secondary buffer systems. Can you check that for me?" He seems uncomfortable, fidgeting with his hands, the cuff of his uniform. He never quite got used to interacting with holograms without complete immersion, as he'd never fully realized the proper etiquette and that caused a bit of unease.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

*OOC: Hale has nothing he would like to do before going to dinner, either.*


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 21, 2009)

"Lt. Winters, I am detecting a slight variance within the parameters of the holographic systems. I can not detect if this would cause the problems with the secondary buffer systems." , Carsi said as the door slid open in front of the engineer. 



OOC- let us see where this goes with Lt. Winters, then we will pick up with the dinner. So most of the group are relaxing in your quarters and putting their belongings up.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

Corwin hmm... Sounds familiar. Ah yes, I remember her. Well well, lucky I have such a talented young assistant. Dr. Crescent muses as he takes his bags and heads to his office. _Better start putting things to places at once._

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, the doc will just arrange his office until the dinner.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 21, 2009)

Winters stepped forward into the HC&C, fascinated by the marvel of technology yet still apprehensive. "Can you attune the frequencies of the holographic systems so that it does not interfere with the secondary buffer systems? Or vice-versa?" the engineer asked Carsi, hoping it would be that simple.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 21, 2009)

"Trying to compensate, sir", says Carsi as a deep frown comes across her face. With interference showing up in the holographic projection of Carsi, then she quickly disappears.

From everywhere seems to come a voice, "It seems, I am unable to change that frequency correctly, sir. Would you like me to summon Dr. Sandeker from the computer core?"

[sblock=Lt. Winters]
From previous conversations with Dr. Sandeker, he seems very young and not too shy about telling others about his abilities. If you watch the new stargate show, Stargate Universe, he reminds me of a young Dr. Rush.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2009)

"Sure, sure," Lieutenant Winters stated, lost in thought. "The more the merrier, right?" The engineer had hoped it would be that simple, but apparently it wasn't. Now he just needed to make sure he didn't cause any damage to other systems while he attempted to fine-tune the transporters.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 22, 2009)

"What have you done?", said the young man with his natty dirty-blonde hair, came rushing into the HC&C. 
"Do you know how long it took me to perfect this system?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 23, 2009)

The onslaught unnerved Winters, "I was only trying to... well it's easy to reverse and set it back to where it was. Carsi, reset your frequencies to where they were before our last adjustment." He smiles nervously. "See?" he states with a disingenuine sense of confidence.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 24, 2009)

"What is the problem that you think that my systems need adjustment?", Dr. Sandecker says as the avatar of Carsi appears back in the room. 



As Jonas is putting away his possessions, he stops for a minute as he picks up the small award case that contains his Medal of Honor for his actions at Wolf 359. He is lost for a second in thought. The door chime rings out across the room. He closes the case that contains the award, and thoughtfully strides over to his compartment's door. 

As he opens the door, there in front of him is Lt. D'Vassa holding her uniform in one of the specialized hangers for it as well as a towel. 

"I am sorry to bother you Lt. Commander, but it seems my shower is broken. I was wondering if I could borrow yours? I can still feel the presence of that planet down below and want to have a nice cool shower before we meet the Commodore."



As Rapheal is relaxing in the chair, he has picked up his datapad once again for reading about the Excalbians. The door chime on his door goes off. It takes two or three times for the door chime to alarm, before he realizes that it is going off. Still reading the datapad, he goes to the door to find a small human female with dark hair and striking emerald color eyes. 

"Doctor Crescent, I am so sorry to bother you, sir. ", This is the young student Mala Corwin, that he remembers from the Academy. She is holding a large PADD close to her chest with both of her arms in an X-pattern in front of it. 

" I remember how you like to review material ahead of time, so I downloaded all the current medical files from Starfleet on the assigned members of the crew to bring to you." , she slowly pulls the PADD away from from her chest and hands it over to Rapheal. She then starts to slowly back away from him until there is about five feet in between them. 

[sblock=Dr. Crescent] From your psychology classes and experience she is a confusing young lady that is scared of you but wants to prove herself to you as competent. Yet, there is another conflicting emotion there that you can not exactly pin down. 

From what you remember of Mala from the Academy, she was a quiet and intelligent young lady, but was quite confident. She actually scored quite well in public speaking, so this behaviour is well out of the norm for her. 

On the Datapad these are the major things you note:

Commander Cherok - physical therapy recommendations from Starfleet

Lt. Commander Hale - His spleen has been replaced by an artifical filtering pump that needs to be checked every so often.

Lt. D'Vassa - regulary submits to special shots once per week to keep her pheromone levels down. 

Petty Officer Vendris - has a broken arm, but allergic to the bone stitcher tool.




[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

Hale is taken a bit by surprise, but manages to cover it with a smile and a nod. "Of course, Lieutenant. Please come in..."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2009)

"Ah, miss Corwin, do come in." The doctor invites with a warm smile. "Sit down. Some tea perhaps?" He isn't even listening to the reply, instead just ordering two teas from the replicator as he places the PADD to the desk. "I'm delighted to have such competent staff. So how has your first assignment been so far?"


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 27, 2009)

"Thank you, Lt. Commander Hale.", the young green-skinned lady says, as she hangs her uniform up near the shower. "I do not mean to interrupt, but I do appreciate the use of your shower."

As she ducks back into the bathroom area, Jonas hears the water from the shower start in the background. 

"Lt. Commander, may I call you Jonas in private?", shouting to be over the water, D'vassa calls. "If I may be frank, I was rushed through the academy at the request of SI (Starfleet Intelligence). I spent a lot of my time doing deep cover missions within the Triangle. I was hoping that I could come to you for advice if I had any problems or concerns."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ensign Corwin enters into Dr. Crescent's quarters and sits down in the comfortable chair across from Rapheal's private desk. "Chamomile tea please.", she says as she nervously starts running her hand through her hair. 

"So far, it has been nice and quiet, but not too many of the crew have reported in yet. The latest progress report I have read states that we will have a skeleton crew until we arrive at Starbase 39 Sierra, in which the rest of the crew will be assigned."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Thy'vren sits down at his computer, he notices that he has an encrypted communication from his old friend, Dr. Harold Foster. As he brings it up, he automatically types in the password from memory. 

Thy'vren,

I have looked at your last suggestions for the compensation of the temporal drive unit, but I am not sure if that will be enough. I have noticed that you are currently at Utopia Planitia. I would love for you to see the prototype unit currently testing at Jupiter station.

If you have a few days of leave coming, would you care to stop by and take a look at it? We are still having some problems with the system and your help would be greatly appreciated. Enclosed under our usual encryption keys are the theory and proofs as well as some of the test results that we have flagged as areas to still be improved on. 

Your friend, 

Harry

Dr. Harry Foster, chief researcher of the Thucydides project.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: FYI, KT...it is actually Jonas, not Jonah. *


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 28, 2009)

ooc - sorry, my mistake


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: No worries at all. Compared to some mistakes I've made, a slightly wrong name is nothing! *

"You are more than welcome to use my shower anytime," says Jonas, smiling at the beautiful woman. As she disappears into the bathroom and the water begins to run, he turns his attention back to organizing his room.

At her call from the shower, Hale moves closer to the door to make their conversation easier, but not near enough to invade upon her privacy. "Of course you can come to me with questions and concerns. And you can certainly call me Jonas in private. And do you prefer D'vassa?"


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 30, 2009)

"Yes, thats fine. Can you hand me my uniform please?". The water in the bathroom has stopped, and you can see D'Vassa's hand sticking through the doorway reaching towards the uniform that she left out in the main room.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

Jonas quickly moves to retrieve D'Vassa's uniform and hand to to her.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

Raphael smiles a bit. He had asked her feelings and got a status report. It had been long since his time as an ensing but he imagined working with your former teacher must've felt awkward. Handing her the tea he sits back behind the desk. Trying to initiate some smalltalk to get her to relax he speaks after taking a long sip from his cup. Ah. Feels good to be back on a ship. You know, I never really liked the academy. The desk job and staying put. Not my cup. I realised I belong out here, among the stars.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> "What is the problem that you think that my systems need adjustment?", Dr. Sandecker says as the avatar of Carsi appears back in the room.




"Oh, no problem. Your systems seem tip-top," Winters nervously rubs his hands together. "I'm just trying to adjust the secondary buffer systems and was thinking we were having a cross frequency. As great as the HC&C is technologically, I'd hate for it to cause our transport patterns to destabilize and yeah." His sentence ends abruptly, he looks somewhat afraid of Dr. Sandecker, or confrontation, it can't be wholly certain.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 3, 2009)

Jonas still has his back turned towards the bathroom, feels hands on his shoulders and a peck on the cheek. "Thank you for being such a gentleman." 

"Now to change the subject a bit, what do you know of my people?", asks D'Vassa, as she comes around from his backside, walking towards the couch.


____________________________________________________________


"Starfleet is all I have ever known.", Mala said looking down into her tea cup. "Kind of depressing isn't it. "

"I was born to two Starfleet Officers, so I guess that would make me a Starfleet Brat. For the first part of my life, I was handed off to various relatives while my parents were out in space. Then my mom  was assigned to the Galaxy, and I was allowed to come on board with her. ", she pauses for a minute, and a small chuckle comes from her lips."I used to help her in Sickbay, where she was a nurse. I was always causing some sort of mess, in which she would have to go behind me and straighten it back up. Dr. Leonards always called me his little doctor, and he did teach me a lot back then."

"What about you, Dr. Crescent? What made you decide to join Starfleet?"

__________________________________________________________

"Dr. Sandecker, the frequency of the projector systems are off by a total margin of 3%. Lt. Winters had me change the frequency to test his hypothesis that it was a frequency interference problem destabilizing the secondary buffer systems. His hypothesis is valid until disproven, father. ", states Carsi as she moves in between the Dr. and Lt. Winters. 

For a few seconds, the reddish tone on Dr. Sandecker's face gets redder as if he is about to boil. Then he looks at the avatar of Carsi in front of him, and with an exasperated sigh says."Look, I'm sorry. I know you are just trying to repair the systems, and I shouldn't have come in here like that. Why do you think its the holographic projector systems causing the interference with the buffer systems?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

"Zzz.. Zzz..." 

Having had a busy morning Benson falls asleep in a comfortable chair near the window in his quarters. The nap may do him some good and get rid of his grumpiness at dinner time.

[sblock=ooc] Just wanted you to know I was keeping up. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

"Very little, in truth," says Jonas honestly. "I spent a night in a bar once drinking with some Orion Free Traders. Beyond that, I've had little contact with your people, beyond the basic cultural knowledge I learned at the academy. Of course, I've also been privy to several briefings concerning the Orion Syndicate, though just how closely linked the Syndicate is to your government and people isn't well known."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 4, 2009)

Lieutenant Winters watches Carsi walk and interact in amazement. She was a marvel of technology, truly an accomplishment worthy of this ship of ships. His train of thought takes him to the future where entire ships will be run with automated programs and holograms like Carsi, possibly a small skeleton crew will be needed just in case. That would make officers and crewmembers obsolete. This wasn't too far off if this trend continued.

Dr. Sandecker's prolonged stare snapped the engineer from his reverie. "Umm, I wasn't certain if it was the holographic projector systems. Honestly I didn't think making that subtle of a change would damage your system, I truly am sorry. I'm just at a dead-end for the secondary buffer systems."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, my youth was pretty similar actually. With both my parents being respected doctors on their own, it was a natural choice for me. Raphael empties his cup and suddenly looks at the time. Oh my. When was that dinner. I was supposed to be having dinner with the commodore.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 9, 2009)

As Ensign Benson starts turning violently on the couch. There are small sets of wet spots on his uniform from where his sweat is coming through. All of a sudden, he sits straight up and screams "No!!". Then takes a minute and a deep breath as he realizes that he is no longer at Wolf 359. 

__________________________________________________________

"Even though the vast majority of Orions are not in the Syndicate, it is unofficially considered our government.", D'Vassa said contemptiously.

"The Syndicate controls most of the politicians and directs them on which policies will pass or fail. Even our women have an uncanny presence about them that can get most men to follow our whims. But over time, men become immune to our individual scents and that is where the single woman finds herself in the most danger."

"I have tried to show Starfleet, that the common Orion is not a threat. It is only when the Syndicate turns their gaze towards a certain objective, that we become truly dangerous."

___________________________________________________________

As Lt. Winters hands the small diagnostic PADD over to Dr. Sandecker, who then reviews the data on the PADD, and states. 

"You definetly have some sort of interference with the buffer systems. Lets go downstairs to the Main Computer Core and see what we can find there." 

Dr. Sandecker turns around to walk out of the HC&C with Carsi following closely behind him. Chief Nakamura's eyes meet his just for a second, and with a questioning shrug, the Chief follows them out of the large holographic room. 

__________________________________________________________

As Rapheal looks at the timepiece on his desk, he notes that he has about a half an hour before the scheduled dinner with the Commodore.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> "I have tried to show Starfleet, that the common Orion is not a threat. It is only when the Syndicate turns their gaze towards a certain objective, that we become truly dangerous."




"Well, I'm fairly open-minded," says Jonas with a wink. "And I'm willing to trust that you aren't dangerous." Hale smiles. "You certainly seem like an intelligent, dedicated woman to me."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> As Ensign Benson starts turning violently on the couch. There are small sets of wet spots on his uniform from where his sweat is coming through. All of a sudden, he sits straight up and screams "No!!". Then takes a minute and a deep breath as he realizes that he is no longer at Wolf 359.




Rising from the chair Benson goes to the lavoratory sink. The image in the mirror looks haggeredly back at him. "What?" he says to the image, "I did my best." Splashing water on his face again he looks into the mirror.

"I did my best." he whispers, then sets out to put on a fresh uniform before dinner.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 18, 2009)

"You see, Jonas, that is a matter of opinion. The Federation symbolically holds out Starfleet as the Shield in front of its allies and the sword in front of certain hostile races. SI is the dagger held behind Starfleet's back, ready to do what needs to be done to preserve the Federation. ", D'vassa slowly moves up from the couch to stand directly in front of Jonas. 

"I have seen unexplainable things in all my time in the service, as well as do things that I can never truly explain because they are classified. As you have the nights where the faces of people that have died flash in front of your eyes, so do I."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Jonas' heart quickened a bit in response to D'Vassa's close proximity. He didn't know what it was exactly, but he found the Orion to be...very alluring. With a deep breath to steady himself, he smiled at her. "As you say, it is all a matter of perspective." Jonas' voice is low as he continues. "And you are correct: I have seen some horrible things. But you are here, as I am here...so despite what you have seen, you must still consider Federation service to be worthwhile?"


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> As Lt. Winters hands the small diagnostic PADD over to Dr. Sandecker, who then reviews the data on the PADD, and states.
> 
> "You definetly have some sort of interference with the buffer systems. Lets go downstairs to the Main Computer Core and see what we can find there."
> 
> Dr. Sandecker turns around to walk out of the HC&C with Carsi following closely behind him. Chief Nakamura's eyes meet his just for a second, and with a questioning shrug, the Chief follows them out of the large holographic room.




Almost somewhat offended that Dr. Sandecker could figure out that there's interference on the drop of a dime and it's taken Winters hours to get to that point, the Lieutenant takes Nakamura's mindset and shrugs it off, at least partially thankful the help and a fresh set of eyes.

Stephen had on one hand hoped to be done in time for the dinner, but on the other hand the large gathering and meet and greet of new people made the engineer nervous. He wasn't the big social butterfly in the group, but that's probably somewhere in his personnel file.


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 4, 2009)

"Yes, I do find it rewarding. But at the same time, I am asked to do things that do not represent the most shining ideals of the federation." 

"Sometimes it is very hard to know whether the order is justified before we commit to it. It would help to know what the big picture is, but like the fleet commanders, they can not spend the time to explain all their orders before sending their ships out. Somewhere along the way, I think the ideals get taken from their bright shining places, and brought down to the dark murkiness of reality."

_________________________________________________________

After watching Dr. Sandecker for a minute, your not sure if he truly sees where the interference is coming from. He is checking systems that you have cleared from being the cause of it. 


"Cherok to Winters, this is the extra time I promised before calling the others." comes across the communicator.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry, I lost track of this thread over the last couple of days.*


Hale smiles. "Unfortunately, not being included in the 'big picture' is a part of being involved in any military hierarchy. When we make it to Admiral someday, then we'll finally know what it is all about." He shrugs. "Until then, we just have to follow our orders, assuming those orders are morally and legally sound."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2009)

CMO Crescent, Personal Log, Stardate 47XXX.X

I find myself in the space again, aboard the Ascendant. It is nice to notice that one of my top students from the academy is working as my second on board. I have managed to put my office in shape and it is soon time for the dinner with the captain. I am not enjoying these new dress uniforms we are testing however. The fabric itches. I will have to remember to report this to the design team contact.

[sblock=OOC]Just random chatter to notify that I'm still around . Crescent is just preparing for the dinner... Oh, I didn't notice you to specify the stardate so I just left the extra digits unspecified. Since it is 2370 the date does hit between 47000 and 47999[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 15, 2009)

Cleaned up and changed Benson heads off to dinner. _"A little early but a walk will do me some good before I have to mingle."_ He says to himself. Walking over to the nearest control panel he asks, "Computer?"



[sblock=ooc] Still here.  [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 17, 2009)

"My name is Carsi, Ensign Benson.", the voice comes from behind him. Slowly turning around, Benson, sees a dark-haired vulcan in a dark green starfleet uniform with no rank insignias behind him. "How may I help you?"

___________________________________________________________

"How would you like me to teach you some of my world, Jonas?", she said softly. "Then you can teach me some of yours. Maybe working together we can catch a glimpse of the big picture. Why dont you meet me at 0600 in the morning at Holodeck 3.2 and we can work on some of the practice exercises that I train with?"

____________________________________________________________

Across your commbadges, the voice of the Commander comes across "All Senior Staff, please report to the Formal Reception Room for dinner."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 18, 2009)

"Wha? Oh no I wasn't talking to you son. I was talking to the computer." Benson says in reply. *_twingik* _"All Senior Staff, please report to the Formal Reception Room for dinner." 

"Drat, I was hoping to hit the lounge before dinner. Computer," Benson says turning his back on the vulcan and addressing the wall panel. "Where is the Formal Reception Room?"

"And why is there even one on a warship?" he mutters to himself outloud.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> "How would you like me to teach you some of my world, Jonas?", she said softly. "Then you can teach me some of yours. Maybe working together we can catch a glimpse of the big picture. Why dont you meet me at 0600 in the morning at Holodeck 3.2 and we can work on some of the practice exercises that I train with?"






knightemplar said:


> Across your commbadges, the voice of the Commander comes across "All Senior Staff, please report to the Formal Reception Room for dinner."





As the commander's voice comes over the commbadge and interrupts the conversation, Jonas merely smiles at D'Vassa. "Well, it looks like I have to go. But I would love to meet you in the morning...I'll see you at 0600?"


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 21, 2009)

"Your not going to get away from me that easily, Jonas. Since I am also a member of the senior staff, would you escort me to the dinner?" As D'Vassa walks through the door to enter the Deck 3 hallway, they see Ensign Benson standing at the wall with a small vulcan female behind him. 

The small vulcan female reaches her hand out and taps Benson on the shoulder. "Ensign Benson, I am Carsi, short for Library Computer Access and Retrieval System Incarnation. May I escort you to the Formal Reception Room?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2009)

Raphael makes his way to the reception, making sure to check his hair before leaving his office. _Too neat._ He thinks and runs his hand once through it, making it look a little more relaxed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

*OOC: Oops, didn't realize she was Senior Staff! LOL.*

Jonas laughs at himself, and smiles widely at D'Vassa. "Of course I will escort you to dinner." 

Upon seeing Benson and the Vulcan, and hearing the Vulcan's words, Jonas' curiosity is piqued. "So you are part of the LCARS system? Are you a hologram?"


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 22, 2009)

"Now is a good time, Cherok," Winters states casually, though glad he can get out of a potentially uncomfortable situation with Dr. Sandecker. "Chief, we'll pick this up in the morning, and Doctor, I'm sorry for inconveniencing you, but I must be going."

Without delay he leaves, formality was never a strong suit. Matter of fact, everything social came awkwardly to the Lieutenant, and he recognized this in himself. Still, he made his way up to the Formal Reception Room, to meet his new shipmates, people he'd learn to get to know intimately for this next few months or possibly years.


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 23, 2009)

"Yes, Lt. Commander Hale.", Carsi stated as she turned around to face Jonas. "Dr. Sandecker brought me aboard the Ascendant and activated me 2 months, 4 days, 12 hours, 49 minutes, and 16 seconds ago. I am an artificially intelligent computer system with the ability to project an holographic avatar into any section of the ship."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2009)

"And soon we won't need personal on any ships, they will all be run by holograms," Benson grumbles.

[sblock=ooc] Now that would be a kool new Trek plot "The Artifical Ship"  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2009)

"Indeed," says Hale in response to Benson's grumbling. "Well, shall we make our way to dinner?"


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 3, 2010)

With Carsi's guidance, the group is able to make it to the formal dining room. 

As the door quietly slides in front of them, they see a few people standing in a reception area, while a few enlisted personnel are setting up the dining table. To your immediate right, is a young human wearing a red uniform, with a petty officers mark being covered by his long black hair. 

"Welcome, I am Yeoman Bridger, the Commodore's assistant.", he says as he makes a few notes in the small PADD in his hands. "The Commodore has been expecting you, she is currently right over there with Counselor Elbrun and Commander Cherok."

As you look towards the area, that he points to, you will see the Tellarite that welcomed you aboard, in his hoverchair, talking with an older human woman with long dark hair, that wears a red flag officer uniform talking with an little over weight humanoid male with dark hair. You will notice that she is telling an animated story with exagerrated hand motions that will elicite a laugh from the other two males every so often. 

Another small group contains a human male with latin features in a yellow duty uniform, talking with another human male in a blue duty uniform and a nicely trimmed beard. As soon as Lt. D'Vassa walks in, both men's eyes are drawn to her appearance. 

Right behind you walks in a male human that seems to be very young in civilian clothes. He nods over to Yeoman Bridger and walks over to the Commodore's small group. As he approaches, you can see him interrupt the story with his own dialogue. She does not look pleased. The counselor slowly seperates from the group and walks over to the other small group of men, looking at Lt. D'Vassa.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2010)

"Oh, this is a fun party," Benson sighs sarcasticly. "Where is the bar I hope they have some Vulcan Port."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

"Well, it looks like you're going to be a hit around here, Lieutenant," says Hale to D'Vassa, noticing the men looking at her.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2010)

Humming to an obscure tune, Raphael walks after the civilian to join the commodore's little group. After the civilian has managed to interrupt her, Raphael pokes out his hand. Ah, Commodore Rardon. Dr. Crescent. Pleasure to meet you finally.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 10, 2010)

"A pleasure to meet you Dr. Crescent. Give me a minute, please?", as she turns back to Dr. Sandecker with anger in her eyes.

"Doctor, this must be the first time you have been on a Starship!", the admiral states loudy to the civilian. There are a couple of other officers that have a brief chuckle as they realize the insult in her statement. 

"Let me make this very clear. So far this is the third ship of the line that Lt. Winters has taken out on her maiden cruise. I am very confident that he is quite skilled at his job. His charge is the safety and operation of all systems on this vessel, so I give his word a lot of weight when he has concerns. Matter of fact, it will be his opinion that will carry the greatest weight whether your Carsi program will be used on Starfleet vessels or if it will be deleted and a standard LCARS program will be used. So, you might want to think about that before you speak to him next time."

Dr. Sandecker looks down at his feet like a child with his hands caught in the cookie jar. "Yes, ma'am."

"I am not done. For future reference if you have a problem with a member of the crew, please follow the chain of command. For you, you would first go to Lt. Winters. If he does not take care of the problem, then you would respectfully approach Commander Cherok, then you would schedule an appointment with me through Crewman Bridger, not interrupt me while I am talking to other officers. Have I made myself clear?"

"Yes, Commodore. I apologize.", the civilian says while still shuffling his feet like a little child. 

"I will have the Commander talk with Lt. Winters, and see why he thinks the Carsi program is the one causing the interference. If the Commander agrees with Lt. Winters, then you will give him full access to the system, do I make myself clear?"

"Yes, Commodore." He quickly retreats from the dining hall, and back into the hallway. 

"Now, Dr. Crescent. How may I help you?"

________________________________________________________

D'Vassa gives Jonas a quick jab in the ribs with her elbow at the quip. " I don't think they can keep up with me."

The human male with the latin features walks up to the small group. "Lt. Martinez, a pleasure to meet a beautiful lady such as yourself. He holds out his hand to kiss hers, as he does a half bow. D'Vassa puts her hand out, but quickly takes it away as he tries to kiss it. 

"I am not that type of lady, Lt.", as she takes Jonas' arm, and leads him towards the table. The two gentlemen in the blue duty uniforms have a quick laugh at his expense, as he walks back over to join them. 

________________________________________________________

Benson walks over to one of the enlisted and inquires about drinks. The enlisted man assures him that he will get him a Vulcan Port, since no one is on duty here. 

__________________________________________________________

Lt. Kevas walks into the dining room, and talks for a couple of minutes with Crewman Bridger. The Crewman makes a notation on his pad, as he sets up the meeting with the Commodore.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 11, 2010)

Ever the wallflower, Lieutenant Winters watched the exchange between the Commodore and Dr. Sandecker. On one side he was pleased at the confidence and authority the woman spoke with in regards to him and his ability, but was hoping she didn't sire resentment in the civilian, with whom Winters would be working closely with.

His eyes shifted to Cherok and his group, over to the Orion woman, who gave Winter the nerviest of nerves. She seemed close to that one man, who seemed vaguely familiar. The engineer had attempted to go over the officer's briefs, to be able to recognize face and name as well as know a little about them, but in all honesty he hadn't had time to tackle this task.

He'd rather be working on this problem, it consumed his mind, and it just didn't make much sense.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, nothing. Just wanted to make introductions. Please, don't let me interrupt. Raphael says with a charming smile and stays to listen at the conversation.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2010)

Waiting for his drink, Benson scans the room again, the last thing he wants is for someone from his past to show up unannouced. It was almost three years ago but you never know who in this universe could transporter in and when. _It would be best if I had just stayed out of Star-Fleet altogether,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hale, being the gentleman that he is, pulls out one of the chairs for D'Vassa to sit.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 15, 2010)

As others sit down at the table following the lead of Hale and D'Vassa, the Commodore says,"Let's go ahead and start, it looks like the majority of people are here, and I hope you are all hungry."

With that a skilled crew of enlisted crewman start serving the dinner made up of various dishes from around the galaxy. 

"Before we start eating, I wish to thank Crewman Daniels and his crew for making this fine dinner before us.", says the Commodore, as she slowly waves towards the one man that seems to be orchestrating the other servers. With that a few of the officers clap in appreciation for the fine meal set in front of them. 

The dinner goes along quite well, with various officers chatting among themselves and introducing themselves to others. There are some pretty good stories going around the table, and everyone is having a good time. 

"Commodore, there is a Priority One signal from Grand Admiral Turner's office, the carrier wave is identifying Fleet Admiral Kiel.", Carsi states as she walks over to the Commodore and awaits her orders. 

"Not even out of Drydock, and we get an emergency call. This is going to be one interesting cruise.", Kris slowly uses her napkin to daintly wipe her mouth."Carsi, display Priority One message on the dining room's main viewer. Accept call, Rardon Gamma Epsilon Five One."

The viewscreen on the opposite wall flares to life, as all of the members of the table turn around to see what is going on. Commodore Rardon calmly strolls in front of the viewscreen as on the screen, the blond hair of Fleet Admiral Kiel is seen. Her eyes tell the tale of another late night of no sleep with the current emergency. In the background, everryone can see Grand Admiral Turner sitting at the desk in his office, calmly talking to Admiral Sa'avik.

"I take it Liz, this is not a personal call", she says calmly as she addresses her ranking admiral.

"Sorry Kris, I hate to do it, but I need you on the front lines now. The Discovery was on a standard border patrol, investigating Federation transports to Cestus III going missing. She was attacked by three Gorn Battlecruisers and heavily damaged. Ann was badly hurt in the attack and her tactical officer is currently in command, trying to get back to DS7. Admiral Mendez and a group of Federation diplomats have been on the Gorn Homeworld for the last few days and we are hoping that there can be a diplomatic resolution to this situation."

"I see. Are we to head for the border immediately, Admiral?"

"No, but you will be leaving drydock tomorrow morning at 1000 hours. Utopia Planitia assures Grand Admiral Turner that the ship is ready and most of the other repairs can be done while she is in transit. Recall your crew from leave and have them report back in by 0700, that should get most of the crew here, and the rest will embark when you drop me off at 39-Sierra. I will be coming aboard about 0900 after I get a couple of hours of sleep, and we will have a quick change of command ceremony."

"I have authorized your Chief Engineer to request any parts he think he needs from the Stardock and they will move it as a priority request.", the Admiral says, trying to stifle back a yawn. "From 39-Sierra, I am authorizing your deployment at Cestus III, in case the diplomatic overtures go bad."

"Yes, Admiral. We will leave at 1000 hours as ordered. Anything else?"

"We will talk later Kris, I hope this doesn't go bad. If it does, I will be glad that your there to make sure it doesn't become a disaster for the Federation. Beyond that we will talk when I arrive. Kiel Out.", the viewer screen for a few seconds displays the United Federation of Planets symbol before it slowly darkens to black.

"Ladies and Gentlemen, you have heard the Admiral and we have our orders. Once more we go into the breach with hope on our side."

"Lt. D'Vassa issue the crew recall orders and run a level 1 diagnostic on all communication systems. Also, get me anything you can find on Memory Alpha about the Gorn and their tactics, background data and such. Help me learn all I can about a species I don't know anything about.", D'Vassa quickly gets out of her seat and heads towards the door to carry out her orders. 

"Lt. Commander Hale have the few officers and crew do a level 1 diagnostic on all weapon and defensive systems. I just have a bad feeling we will need them sooner than we desire. Also, have an honor guard standing by at 0900 for the arrival of the Admiral with the standard piping ceremony. She would not want the ceremony under the circumstances of our advanced departure, but I have known her for years and respect her enough to do it anyways."

"Lt. Winters, figure out what you need to requisition and order it. If there is the slightest chance you might need it, do it with the Admiral's orders and my blessings."

"Lt. Kevas, check out the sensor systems and do a level 1 diagnostic on the computer core. If you see anything that seems out of place coordinate with Lt. Winters please."

"Dr. Crescent, can you please make sure all medical systems are fully operational. With all due respect Dr, I hope we do not need your talents too soon, but I want you to be the best equipped and prepared you can be if we get into a shooting match."

"Ens. Benson, do diagnostics of all shuttle systems and do a level 1 diagnostic of the main helm controls." 

"Lt. Martinez, I want an operational check of the main systems and coordinate with the others to assist in the diagnostics."

"Cmdr. Cherok, coordinate with Lt. Winters on what we were talking with Dr. Sandecker and help him with whatever you can."

"Everyone else, please help where you can, we are running on the clock and I can only hope we can make her deadline.", with that she turns her back on the rest of the crew as they scramble to carry out her orders and with a thoughtful stare looks out towards the side window and towards the stars.



_GM's Note: Just moving the plotline up, or I would probably bore most of you with two more weeks in drydock._


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2010)

"So this means no dessert?" Ensign Benson asks genuinely.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2010)

Crescent to ensign Corwin. Raphael calls as he taps the communicator badge. Waiting for acknowledgement he empties his glass and then continues. I need you to make preliminary inventory on medical supplies and confirm that the medbay replicator works properly. Run standard replication test for common medicines. I will be there shortly myself.

With that he walks over to the Commodore, picking up her glass on the way. You look troubled. He comments as he hands the glass to her.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the crewmen lean over to Ensign Benson, and ask, "What would you like?"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Corwin to Crescent. Acknowleged.", comes the voice from the commbadge. 


"It's nothing, Dr. Crescent. I was just not expecting to get used to the ship before having to bring her into battle. I like to know what the ship is capable of, and I fear that my ignorance might wind up hurting the crew.", says the Commodore, as she continues to look out at the stars through the window.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 15, 2010)

Lieutenant Stephen Winters exited the meet and greet grateful for two things. Firstly, that his entire staff was already aboard, already working, running diagnostics, so that when he asked his junior officers what parts could potentially be necessary should certain situations arise, they would have an intelligent, well-informed answer. Secondly, that he managed to go through that whole ceremony without talking to anyone.

He walked briskly and with purpose down to engineering, putting a call to his juniors to meet him in his office.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

"Well, it seems its always something," mutters Hale, standing as the rest of the officers do so. He bids farewell to D'Vassa, ensuring her that he'll see her soon, and then takes his leave with the others. 

Once clear of the dining hall, he makes his way to the security office. It was clean, neat...and empty. Hale smiled. Good, that's how he liked things. He had a few in things in storage that he would move into the place as soon as he had the time, but judging by the current situation, that could be a while.

Taking a seat in the chair at his desk, the Lieutenant Commander breaths a sigh. "Computer, begin Level 1 Diagnostic on all tactical systems. And alert all security officers. I want them in my office in one hour."

*OOC: KT, how many security officers are there on the Ascendant? 20? 25? I wouldn't expect more than that, given a crew of only 250, but I really have no clue. *


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 16, 2010)

Upon arriving at the Chief Engineering Officer's office, Lt. Winters finds Lt. Grenadine, Lt. Singh, and Ens. Summers waiting for him in the office. Lt. Grenadine is trying to wipe the sleep out of her eyes as she is normally assigned Gamma shift and has been woken up in Beta shift. 

_GM's Note: There will be a couple of other officers that I have not named yet, sorry. I think I will have to change the npc Ens. Winter's name to Summers to avoid confusion between her and you._

"Masaryk to Winters, Cochrane and I are still working on the saucer section's minature warp core. Do you want us to stop and come there, or finish up and meet with you when we are done?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Upon arriving at the Chief Security Officer's office after consulting with Carsi upon where it is on Deck 7, the computer acknowledges the Level 1 Diagnostic order. After a half hour,  Lt. Srosski walks in and awaits orders. Ens. Morrow will show up just before the hour expires with a large cup of Caff in her hands. 

Lt. Commander Hale knows the Level 1 diagnostic will probably be an all nighter especially since he is short staffed. He could request a couple of engineering officers and crewmen from Lt. Winters to help, especially the ones that work on weapon systems like Lt. Grenadine. 

_GM's Note: A level 1 diagnostic is the most comprehensive systems check with involves manual verification by crew members, in case the computer diagnosics are untrustworthy. This can take many hours and may even require a system or two to go off-line during the diagnostic checks. _


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

"No," Benson sighs at the man who offered to get him dessert. "I'm off to the shuttle bays, if I knew excatly where they were.

With that Ensign Benson gets up from the table and heads to the exit. Trying to remember the schematics he read a couple days ago.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2010)

"I know the Main Shuttle bay is on deck 18 at the aft of the ship, but I was talking with an engineer and he told me the actual storage of the shuttles were on deck 19 and they came up through a small elevator into the Main Shuttle bay.", said the crewman to Ensign Benson, "When I heard that, I wanted to see it for myself. My name is Crewman Kowalski by the way. One of these days when you aren't busy, can I stop by and you can show me how it works?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2010)

"Sure Crewman," Benson says in reply. Looking a little takin' aback by the young man's enthusim as he leaves the reception hall.

_Seems I forgot what it is like aboard a starship, this will take some getting use to again. _Benson thinks to himself as he walks down the hallway to the nearest turbolift. 

Entering the lift he says, "Deck 19."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

Hale had been chatting amiably with Lieutenant Srosski while he waited for the rest of his officers. As the hour expires and Morrow enters, he simply smiles. "Just the two of you, eh? I suppose the rest of the staff isn't yet aboard. No matter, they'll be on board at 0700." Hale stands, and gathers a couple of the PADDs he had prepared while waiting. He hands one to Srosski, and the other to Morrow. "These PADDs detail your orders. We've got a Level 1 Diagnostic to complete on all tactical systems, and I expect it to be done by 0800. We're limited on staff, so we'll probably be pulling an all-nighter. I Intend to ask Lieutenant Winters for some help as soon as we finish here." Hale turns to face Srosski. "Additionally, Admiral Kiel will be coming aboard at 0900, and we're to have an honor guard present for her arrival. Considering our limited staff, you may have to pull in some officers as they come aboard. See to it?"


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 19, 2010)

As Benson steps into the dimly lit hallway, he will see the small signs denoting various storage rooms, until one catches his eye. On the far wall with an arrow pointing to the aft of the vessel, a shuttle Maintenance sign will show him the way to the storage facility. 

Upon entering the room, he will see a total of 7 shuttle craft, including 3 of the brand new type 12 shuttles. As he looks over thier fine lines, he ponders about the Capebella VII derby if he had one of these fine machines.




 

__________________________________________________________

As you hand over the orders to both Lt. Srosski and Lt. Morrow. They scan the orders and start calling on various crewmen and give them orders. 

Lt. Srosski puts down his PADD on the desk, "Sssir, did you want to oversee training in the morning?. I have an couple of the advanced ssstudents, and a new program sssent to me by Lt. Holmes of the Resolute. He sssays that it works well for one on multiple with a few other suprises thrown in. "

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GM's Note - Rhun: There is a distinction in the training of both the security and the tactical enlisted personnel.

Security is trained in bodyguard tactics, as well as various threat and confilict resolution. The Tactical personnel are trained in the function and regular maintenance of the weapons systems. For anything beyond regular maintenance, you would have to get an engineer like Lt. Grenadine to rip it apart and fix whatever is broken. 

Officers like yourself are usually cross trained in both fields, but for the most part the enlisted are well trained in their specific jobs. 

Also, I misread the post, I read it as you called the officers, not all personnel. I need to watch for that. You have about 30 enlisted crewmen currently aboard, 10 security and 20 tactical already overseeing the installation of various systems here by the ship engineers constructing the vessel. You will pick up another 20 crewman and a couple of more officers or so coming back from shore leave and then you should get the rest of your staff at 39-Sierra. 

For future note when Flag Officers are aboard ship also require 1-2 security personnel with them as bodyguards and general guides around the vessel. The security personnel are trained to make themselves as inconspicous as possible. Diplomatic personnel such as Ambassadors are usually given the same treatment. They do not enter there quarters and such, but will stand outside their doors and check who ever wants to see them.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 19, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Upon arriving at the Chief Engineering Officer's office, Lt. Winters finds Lt. Grenadine, Lt. Singh, and Ens. Summers waiting for him in the office. Lt. Grenadine is trying to wipe the sleep out of her eyes as she is normally assigned Gamma shift and has been woken up in Beta shift.
> 
> "Masaryk to Winters, Cochrane and I are still working on the saucer section's minature warp core. Do you want us to stop and come there, or finish up and meet with you when we are done?"




"Masaryk, why don't you and Cochrane just stop for a moment and I'll keep this comm channel open," Winters smiles to the other three meekly. With like-minded science types, Winters felt comfortable. "I'll keep it short, I know we all have our fair share of work to do. We've got a mission that we're leaving at 1000 hours tomorrow. Admiral's orders are to obtain anything we might need for this mission and Star Fleet will make sure we have it before we depart. So I need from each of you, in short order, what you think the Ascendant might need as if we were out for at least two months. And I need these lists quickly so that we can get all these parts. Dismissed."

With that, Lieutenant Winters pulls out a fresh data pad and begins formatting a requisition list.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 20, 2010)

As most of you log into your respective consoles, you will find this communication forwarded to you by the Commodore earlier in the day from Fleet Admiral Kiel. The stardate marker is at least 3-4 months old. 


Stardate: 46324.3

From: Fleet Admiral Elisa Kiel, Starbase 39-Sierra

To: All captains and bridge crew of Starfllet vessels and bases operating along the Romulan Neutral Zone.

Subject: Romulan incursions into Federation Space.

It has come to my attention that Romulan activity along the border has increased of late. Intelligence has informed me that many agents of the Romulan espionage service, the Tal Shiar, may well be operating in Federation space. While Starfleet has offically questioned such intelligence, I feel it can not be considered lightly. Thus, I am forwarding to you the following notice from Commander Doleo, head of a Starfleet Intelligence Task Force specializing in Tal Shiar activity in this region.

I urge you all to heed the advice the Commander gives, but to also measure it with skepticism. It is all too easy to see enemies under every bunk. However, where the Romulans are concerned, we can never be too wary. I trust each and every one of you will do your duty to the best of your ability and, if there are indeed Romulan incursions into our space, to reveal them and take the proper actions. 

Commander Doleo's message is as follows:

Admiral Kiel,

I feel it is of great importance that I communicate to you my suspicions concerning Romulan Tal Shiar activity in the region. As you know, the Romulans are forbidden by treaty (the Treaty of Algeron) to enter Federation space, as we are likewise forbidden to enter Romulan space. However, the buffer between our two territories, the Nuetral Zone, is not the empty space most in Starfleet would like it to believe it to be. 

I have uncovered confirmed cells of Tal Shiar activity in this region of late proving the Romulans are indeed breaching the treaty and entering our space - infiltrating our planets and even disguising as Federation members. The incident on Inu Tonstu involving Captain Fanon (commanding officer, USS Himori), wherein an Andorian tried to take his life, is all the proof we need. I have definitive evidence that the Andorian was none other than "Proteus", a high level Tal Shiar operative skilled at disquising himself as members of other races.

Proteus escaped and is, I firmly believe, still operating in the region. On three other occasions, I came close to fully revealing operating espionage cells. However, I do not yet have the proof which Starfleet Intelligence requires to lobby for a more active defense of our border.

Hence, I appeal to you, admiral. The scope of my investigation is not wide enough for me to examine every planet or starship in the reqion, but with the assistance of other vessels, I believe we can perform a comprehensive search.

Please inform the region's commanding officers of the following points, data which can be used to detect Tal Shiar activity.

   1) Tal Shiar operatives could be anyone. Do not look for Romulans alone. Genemasking technology is used to mold features; they can appear as members of any race. 

    2) Brainwashing techniques allow them to assume false personas so realized that they may not show up on even the most intensive telepathic scans. However, the real persona can usually be triggered by a predetermined codeword or action of some sort. As soon as I uncover some of these codes, I will make them available to all officers with high enough security clearance. 

   3) They have allies. Certain disgruntled citizens of non-Federation worlds may be aiding and abetting the spies. Be aware that whenever there is anti-Federation sentiment, there could also be spies. 

I wish I had more data to provide, but it shall have to wait until my investigations bear further fruit. Until then, be vigilant, be wary.

Commander Doleo


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Raphael stays quiet for a moment, standing next to the commodore. I do understand. He finally says. Therefore you should get some rest. No need to sleep, but relax for a bit while you still can. Doctor's recommendation.

With that he leaves the commodore to her thoughts and heads to the med-bay. As he makes it there he checks on Mala to make sure she has everything ok and then sits down to his desk. Computer, initiate EMH.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 22, 2010)

An older man with a balding head materializes in front of Dr. Crescent's desk. "what is the nature of the medical emergency?"


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Lt. Winters is thinking over requesitions, he hears the familiar whine of Commander Cherok's hover chair. 

"What can I help you with Steven?", he asks. Lt. Winters notes the anticipation in his voice and watch his eyes keep drifting back to the engine room.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2010)

Raphael looks at the hologram for a moment as if something was wrong, then he shakes his head. Ah, sorry about that, I need you to run self diagnostics. Affirm that basic functions are working within standard parameters.

_Hmm. I think they've changed it. It has a softer tone than I remembered. Sounds almost like dad._


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 23, 2010)

"Oh the RCS thruster is connected to the phaser array, the phaser array is connected to the bussard collector..." Benson sings sarcasticly. "I hate diagonastic checks."


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 23, 2010)

"Dr. Crescent, all self diagnostics confirm that base functions are operating within the normal perameters.", the holographic doctor responds."Anything else I can do for you, or do you want me to deactivate?"

________________________________________________________

"Ensign, help you want?" comes from behind Ensign Benson as he has a part of the steering system pulled apart for the diagnostic.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> As you hand over the orders to both Lt. Srosski and Lt. Morrow. They scan the orders and start calling on various crewmen and give them orders.
> 
> Lt. Srosski puts down his PADD on the desk, "Sssir, did you want to oversee training in the morning?. I have an couple of the advanced ssstudents, and a new program sssent to me by Lt. Holmes of the Resolute. He sssays that it works well for one on multiple with a few other suprises thrown in. "




"Yes, I'll oversee the training in the morning, assuming we can get a good start on these diagnostics. Let me know if either of you run into any problems with your orders. Dismissed."

Once the two leave the security office, Hale taps his comm badge. "Security to engineering. I need a few engineers to assist in a level 1 diagnostic of the shi['s tactical systems. Can you spare some crew?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 25, 2010)

A confused look comes across Winters' face at the sudden request. He didn't recognize the voice, "Very well, Security, I'll send you Lieutenant Grenandine and Ensign Cochrane. Winters Out."

"Do you know who that was, Commander?" he asks Cherok as he worries that it's becoming apparent he hasn't slept in over a day.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 26, 2010)

In his rasping voice, Cherok answers "Sounds like Hale. You might want to send him a couple of people since he only has a third of his staff, and Kris ordered Level 1 Diagnostics on all weapon systems. "

With the low moan from the hoverchair, Cherok glides over to the small replicator in the office. "Caff, Black." within a second, a steaming cup of Caff appears within the replicator. Cherok picks up the cup, and hovers back over to Steven's desk. "Here drink this. You will probably need it before the night is over."

"Beyond that, I am sure you heard what Kris told the young kid. Why do you think its the new Carsi system causing the problem with the buffers?"



GM's note: Ethandrew, I am not sure if you caught this. Morrow is a tactical officer already under the command of Rhun, while Vaxx is in Martinez's department. 

All Security/Tactical, Operations, and Engineering department members are in Operations Personnel. Underneath the name is the assignment, in which your staff will have Engineering Officer with their speciality next to it. 

You currently have Grenandine, Singh, Masaryk, Cochrane, Summers, Nakamura, and "11" assigned to your department as named NPCs. I will put more there once I flesh out some more npcs. Grenandine would be very useful in the Weapon Diagnostics since she is an engineer specializing in weapon and tactical systems.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 27, 2010)

Winters takes the black coffee in both hands, "Thanks." While not much of a coffee guy, when he did drink it, he took it black, no sugar or creamer. He hadn't ever really found that perfect blend that made it palatable, so he maintained the extreme bitterness of the drink.

After he had his first, and second drink, Winters' shoulders relaxed. "I'm not really sure it is the Carsi system, but I've exhausted my options. This is such a small problem, but it's a problem we shouldn't be having. And here I am, on a ship with Admiral Kiel and Commodore Rardon, and I can't even iron out this small wrinkle." He sighs, exasperated.

"If I eliminate all other options, then I've got a faulty part. I'm just doing my due diligence."

[sblock=OOC]knight - I totally understand now. I've revised my previous post with my recommendations to Hale.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC @ ethandrew: As much as Hale might like to be an Admiral, he is only a Lieutenant Commander.  *


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

While Hale waits for Grenadine and Cochrane, he makes his way to the replicator. It was going to be a long night. "Iced Raktajino, double strong, extra cream" The Lieutenant Commander takes the drink and sniffs it...it was a habit he had picked up on the Budapest. The replicators had never seemed to function properly during his tour on that ship. But since _this_ Rektajino seemed to smell just fine, Hale takes a large quaff from the cup, closing his eyes and savoring the taste of the drink.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 28, 2010)

"I have known you for a while, Steven. I have learned to trust your diligence, even while your were an ensign on the Roosevelt. Tell you the truth, that kid gets on my last nerve sometimes.", he said, going back over to the replicator and getting himself a cup of coffee. 

"I take it you tried a frequency test? That would explain about the kid complaining that you caused the Carsi Avatar to disappear. So, if it is a frequency conflict, we have two courses of action. Reprogram one system or the other off of that frequency. Your the Engineer of the boat, your choice."

"Personally it might be better with the transporter systems, since they have known thresholds. With the Carsi program, if we try to reprogram her, we might get a hologram that thinks its James Kirk. That might put us all out of a job.", he says with a chuckle. 

___________________________________________________________

"Lt. Grenadine reporting as ordered, sir. Ensign Cochrane will be down in a little bit. He is with Ensign Masaryk working on the small emergency warp core of the saucer section.", said the tall brunette as she entered the office. "Pleasure to meet you sir, as I anticipate us having a great working relationship, since I am a weapons system engineer." 

Just then a small ping on the Hale's PADD happens, as he looks down, he sees there is a message from D'Vassa. The message reads that it looks like neither of them will be able to meet for the 6am work out session and seeing if they can reschedule in a day in two, once the ship is under way.

___________________________________________________________

A voice from the other room, "Dr. Crescent, can you come here a second. I am getting a rather unusual reading from this biobed."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "Lt. Grenadine reporting as ordered, sir. Ensign Cochrane will be down in a little bit. He is with Ensign Masaryk working on the small emergency warp core of the saucer section.", said the tall brunette as she entered the office. "Pleasure to meet you sir, as I anticipate us having a great working relationship, since I am a weapons system engineer."




"It's good to meet you too, Lieutenant," says Hale, putting down his drink on his desk. "I look forward to working with you. And our first order of business is a level 1 diagnostic of all the Ascendant's tactical systems. I've already got Lieutenants Srosski and Morrow started, but we are extremely short staffed, and on a tight timeframe. Think you can help us out?"



knightemplar said:


> Just then a small ping on the Hale's PADD happens, as he looks down, he sees there is a message from D'Vassa. The message reads that it looks like neither of them will be able to meet for the 6am work out session and seeing if they can reschedule in a day in two, once the ship is under way.




Hale takes a second to quickly type a message back to D'Vassa, agreeing that they should postpone their work out for another day.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "I have known you for a while, Steven. I have learned to trust your diligence, even while your were an ensign on the Roosevelt. Tell you the truth, that kid gets on my last nerve sometimes.", he said, going back over to the replicator and getting himself a cup of coffee.
> 
> "I take it you tried a frequency test? That would explain about the kid complaining that you caused the Carsi Avatar to disappear. So, if it is a frequency conflict, we have two courses of action. Reprogram one system or the other off of that frequency. Your the Engineer of the boat, your choice."
> 
> "Personally it might be better with the transporter systems, since they have known thresholds. With the Carsi program, if we try to reprogram her, we might get a hologram that thinks its James Kirk. That might put us all out of a job.", he says with a chuckle.




"Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The Carsi system is," he pauses, searching for the right word, "daunting, to say the least."

He takes a long drink of coffee and gets up to stretch. "I'm glad you're on board, Commander, and even though you're Command now, it's good to have two main engineers on board, especially with a ship like this." He smiles and looks ready to go again, lest he fall asleep at his desk.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 29, 2010)

"I have worked with Lt. Morrow a little bit already, sir. If you would like, I can go help her with the diagnostics. ", as she turns smartly, Jonas notices the long black hair wrapped in a long pony tail down to the small of her back. She immediately picks up pace as her hand touches her commbadge, to find out where Lt. Morrow is. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"It is your ship now Steven. I do not want to intrude on your work, but honestly I miss getting up to my waist in a anti-matter injector to work out the kinks of it.", the Commander looking wistful, "Anyways, I am not too sure if I am up to it anymore."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2010)

After running his checks on the standard Type 6 & 7 shuttlecraft that are on board, Benson goes looking for the new Type 12's he remembers only reading about. _They may need a hands on inspection._ He thinks to himself with a grin.

[sblock=OOC] Might be fast forwarding myself a little ,don't know how long a lvl 1 on the first 4 shuttles will take. [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

No, that is all. Deactivate EMH. Raphael answers absently as he goes through other systems. Hearing Ens. Corwin's request he goes to take a look at the biobed. After a short examination he comes to the conclusion. Ah, misaligned sensors. I'll ask the engineering take a look once they have time.

After another few hours of work with Corwin, Raphael is satisfied that the systems are running as they should. Go get some sleep Mala. We might be doing double shifts if things goes bad. At that he turns to the replicator in his office. Tea. Zijuaan. He orders the recipe that he has asked to be programmed to the replicator database and sits down to relax.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 3, 2010)

All:

"The time is 0600. This is your requested wake-up time.", rings through the compartment.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "The time is 0600. This is your requested wake-up time.", rings through the compartment.




Knowing he still has a lot to do this morning, Hale quickly rolls from bed and dresses, taking a few minutes to stretch and limber up. He doesn't bother showering, as he knows he has a training class to oversee. As soon as that was done, he'd shower and get dressed in preparation for the Admiral's arrival. And he'd have to make sure that engineering got to work on the downed torpedo tube; it wasn't likely they'd need it soon, but Hale made practice of always being prepared.

The Lieutenant Commander eats a quick breakfast of groatcakes, and grabs another iced raktajino on his way out the door.


*OOC: What time was the training that Hale was supposed to oversee? 0700?*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

"Yeah, yeah, I'm up!" Benson says throwing a pillow at the overhead speaker. Moving to a sitting postion on the edge of the bed, he puts his elbows on his knees, and his face in his hands. _It's gonna take a light year to get used to getting up early again._ He thinks to himself. Then his head whips up and a smile crosses his face. He jumps up with a vigor not earlier portrayed, _I get to fly this monstrous beast today._ The smile grows alittle wider at the thought, Benson even starts to whistle.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2010)

Raphael was up fast. He had barely slept 5 hours but somewhy he didn't feel tired at all. In fact, he was rather cheery. Whistling to a rather amusing tune he took a quick shower and decided to take a jog through the corridors for excercise.

Still humming he nearly bumbs to Hale carrying a cup of raktajino. Ah, Hale. You look grim. Preparing for battle? Raphael stops to check his own pulse and converse for a moment.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Hale smiles at Raphael. "Of a sort, yes. I'm beginning to think that each day on this ship is going to be a battle of one kind or another. I've got photon launchers down, training to supervise, and need to have an honor guard ready for the Admiral's arrival. I'm certainly hoping that things will calm a bit once we're underway."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Admittedly, he hadn't gotten much sleep, not with so much work to get done. After a couple hours of fit-filled tossing and turning, Lieutenant Winters finally set about his day early, working on realigning the second buffer systems for the transporter frequencies. When Chief Nakamura finally came into the room, Winters allowed him to finish up the last of the modifications, which at the point in time were a matter of formality, the task at hand nearly complete.

Once he reaches his office, he notices the work order requests from Commander Hale and Lieutenant Crescent. He posts a notification for Lieutenants Grenadine and Singh, so that they can see on their job duties for the morning to take the lead with their respective tasks, Lieutenant Grenadine with Commander Hale and the torpedo tube, and Lieutenant Singh with the doctor and misaligned sensors.

Confident in his Junior's abilities to delegate and hoping the tasks will be simple enough to complete before the ship departs for the first time, Lieutenant Winters leaves his office and heads through the corridors toward his quarters where he can prepare for Admiral Kiel's arrival and all the pomp and circumstance that goes along with it.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 5, 2010)

[sblock=Rhun]
Yes, 0700 for training. Let me know when your ready to start. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

"Well, I'd best get to training before I'm too late," says Hale, taking his leave of the doctor. "I'll catch up with you a little later."


*OOC: Ready to begin training at any time.*


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed. I still have half a ship to jog through. Raphael resumes his excercise only to turn back once. Oh, pop by the medbay when you have time. I want to check that spleen.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 11, 2010)

As Hale walks into the control room, he can see the large Security Holodeck below him through walls of transparent aluminum. The control room sits fifteen feet off the floor of the holodeck, and the holodeck is three times the size of the main holodeck. Below in the holodeck are five men in martial arts gi warming up before their training program.

"Lt. Commander Hale, I was about to ssstart the program.", Lt. Srosski said with his reptilian accent. "Computer, load Holmes training 1."

With a quick flash, the room changes to a large arena with a crowd cheering. In the center of the arena, is a large ring with a triskelon painted on it.





 

With a flash of memory, Jonas remembers where he has seen this before. The Triskelon games held once a year to determine the Champion of the Arena. After Captain Kirk had been kidnapped, the Triskelon slaves were freed and eventually applied for Federation membership over fifty years ago. The competition has become a high rated event on the Federation News Channel, with all sorts of alien and human fighters competing for the chance to become Champion of the Arena. 




 

The black robed figure hovers over the arena. "I am Galt, Master of the Arena. In the name of the all-powerful Providers, who among you will face the challenge of the Arena in the hopes to fight the current champion Asarak?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Hale nods at Srosski. "I'm just here to observe today," he says. "Please start the training when you are ready."


*OOC: Sorry, was out of town for the last week!*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 5, 2010)

*Combat Example*

"Petty Officer Cartwright, you may begin.", Lt. Srosski says as he turns back towards the computer console in front of him. 

"I'll challenge that varmit", the young man with the fiery red hair says as he enters the Triskelon.

"First, you must defeat Mar'Kul, and other opponents to attain the honor of fighting the Champion.", as Galt waves back towards the Arena, a Klingon holding a Bat'leth appears to face Scorch.

"400 strips of Latinum on the Klingon.", a voice says out of nowhere.

"500 on the Human, I think he has what it takes." another voice echoes through the arena. 

"Done, may the Providers be blessed. Let the Games begin!". Galt's voice echoes through the holodeck. The two combatant's slowly start sizing each other up waiting for the other to attack. 

*Round 1:*

Scorch's declared action: Block, Block, Disarm (Three actions, -2 penalty to all rolls for multiple actions)

2d6=2,4, 2d6=1,2, 2d6=2,1 

Scorch has 2 dice in Coordination, and 3 skill levels in Unarmed Martial Arts

Mar'Kul's declared actions: Overhead Smash, Strike (Two actions, -1 penalty to all rolls for multiple actions)

3d6=1,1,5, 3d6=4,1,3 

Mar'Kul has 3 dice in Coordination, and 3 skill levels in Primitative Weapon (bat'leth)

Mar'Kul approaches Scorch and whips his bat'leth up and over his head to try and smash Scorch. Mar'Kul's attack is a 1 on the luck die and a 5 on the normal die, meaning Mar'Kul brings it up and tries to smash him for 5 (highest die rolled) + 3 (for levels in bat'leth) -1 (for multiple actions) - 1 (for luck die, if they were all 1's it would have been disastrous) for a total attack roll of a 6. 

Scorch tries to dodge the smash with a 4 (highest die rolled) + 3 (for his levels in unarmed combat) - 2 (for multiple actions) for a defense roll of 5. The bat'leth comes down on his left upper leg (2d6=8 ) for not getting it out of the way fast enough. Mar'kul does 11 points of damage (5 + 2d6=9 ) to Scorch. Scorch has a Fitness of 3. He immediately resists 3 of the damage leaving 8 points to be applied to his wound levels. Since he has a Fitness of 3, each wound level consists of 3 boxes. So taking off the 8 points would leave him in the Injured category. This effectively throws him to the ground holding his leg and ends his turn. But, Mar'Kul still has another Strike to perform. 

Sensing weakness in Scorch, Mar'Kul performs a quick strike at Scorch. Scorch can not do any actions due to injuries, that means Mar'Kul needs to hit the default target number of 9 for the combat maneuver. Mar'Kul stikes at Scorch with a 4 (the highest die rolled) +3 (for his levels in the bat'leth) -1 (for his multiple actions) for a total attack roll of 6, 3 short of the default target number. Mar'Kul mistimed the strike as Scorch fell to the floor and missed completely. 

*Round 2:*

Scorch's Declared Action: Disarm

2d6=6,3

Mar"Kul's Declared Action: Overhead Smash

3d6= 4,6,2 

Mar'Kul seizes the advantage and whips the bat'leth up over his head again for another powerful strike. Since Scorch is not defending Mar'kul must hit the default target number of 9. He brings the weapon down on Scorch for 4 (highest die rolled) + 3 (skill with the bat'leth) for a total roll of 7. 

But Scorch tries to intercept the weapon and take it away from him, in which he needs a default target number of 9. Scorch reaches up for 9 (top two dice rolled since the luck die was a 6) and +3 (for his levels in unarmed combat) - 2 (for his injured wound level) for a total attack roll of 10. Scorch grabs the weapon with a surge of strength in which this institutes an opposed Fitness test with both of the combatants having a 3 in Fitness. 

*Fitness Test:*

Scorch 
3d6=5,4,6 

Mar'Kul
3d6=5,4,4 

Scorch also gets a +2 as being the practioner using the disarm, for a total of 6 (highest die rolled) + 2 (for using the disarm) -2 (injured condition) for a total of 6. Mar'Kul gets a 5 (highest die rolled) for a total of 5. 

Scorch knocks the bat'leth out of Mar'Kul's hands as it goes sliding out of the Triskelon, no longer allowing it to be used. 

*Round 3:*

Scorch's Declared Action: Legsweep (spending 2 courage points)
2d6=1,4 

Mar'Kul's Declared Action: Draw his D'Katgh, Strike (Two actions, -1 penalty for multiple actions)
2d6=1,4 

Seizing the initiative while still hurting from the wound on his left upper leg, he tries to knock down Mar'Kul. The normal target number is an 8 for this movement. The roll is 4 (highest die rolled) + 3 (for his levels in unarmed combat) -1 (for luck die) +2 (courage points) for a total of 9, knocking Mar'Kul to the floor. The damage rolled is 10 -3 (Mar'Kul's fitness for his resistance), so 7 points of damage are done clearly putting Mar'Kul now into the injured category. Mar'Kul's D'Katgh is drawn, but can not be used this round. 

*Round 4:*

Scorch's Declared Action: Disarm the D'Katgh using 4 Courage Points
2d6=4,2 

Mar'Kul's Declared Action: Strike from Prone (-2 to hit) using 4 Courage Points
3d6=1,3,4 

Scorch tries to grab Mar'Kul's knife using the default target number of 9, rolling a 4 (highest die rolled) + 3 (unarmed combat) +4 (Courage Points) -2 (for Injured) for a total of 9, resulting in another Fitness test between the two characters. 

*Fitness Test:*

Scorch
2d6=3,5 

Mar'Kul
3d6=3,2,1 

Scorch still recieves the +2 for initating the disarm attempt. Scorch gets 5 (highest die rolled), +2 (initiating the disarm) - 2 (injured condition) for a total of 5. Mar'Kul gets 3 (highest die rolled) -2 (injured condition) for a total of 1. The D'Ktagh gets pulled out of Mar'Kul's hand and falls outside of the Triskelon. 

Mar'Kul will strike with his bare hand since he has now been deprived of his weapon. The problem is Mar'Kul has always relied on his weapon skills to survive, and never learned unarmed combat. The base target number for this is a 9, but since he is not trained in unarmed it now becomes a 12. Mar'Kul rolls a 4 (highest die) + 0 (skill level in unarmed) -2 (prone) + 4 (Courage Points) - 2 (injured condition) for a total roll of 4, missing Scorch by a wide margin.

*Round 5:*

Scorch's Declared Actions: Strike, Kick
2d6=3,5, 2d6=3,6 

Mar'Kul's Declared Actions: Block, Punch 
3d6=5,1,5, 3d6=1,3,4 


Seeing how Mar'Kul is uncomfortable with unarmed combat, Scorch tries to press his advantage. For the strike, Scorch rolls a 5 (highest die rolled) +3 (unarmed combat) -2 (injured) for a total of 6 against Mar'Kul's block. Mar'Kul rolled 5 (highest die rolled) + 0 (unarmed combat) - 2 (injured) for a 3. Scorch hits Mar'Kul squarely in the stomach (2d6=7 ) for 10 points of damage (2+2d6=10 ), but since it was in the abdomen, Scorch gets 1.5 times the damage for a total of 12 points (15 -3 for Mar'Kul's resistance) done to Mar'Kul bringing his damaged total up to 19. Since Mar'Kul only has 3 health points per wound level, this will bring him just into the 7th Wound Level and killing Mar'Kul. 



"We have a winner!" announces Galt, just as the holographic version of Mar'Kul disappears. "Would you like to continue on and fight a harder opponent?"

"No thanks, I will just watch for a few minutes.", states Scorch as he limps outside of the Triskelon, his face grimacing in pain. As he leaves the Triskelon, his wound vanishes as if by magic. He straightens up and walks over to the other trainees.

"Thanks be to the Providers, for healing such a magnificent warrior.", Galt states, as he surveys the other trainees in the room. "Would any of you care to enter the Triskelon?"


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 6, 2010)

From up in the control booth. 

"Congratulations, Ssscorch. You did really well against your opponent. I was concerned when he hit you with the bat'leth though.", Lt. Srosski says as he marks down Scorch's score for the training session. 

A buzz goes off on Lt. Commander Hale's PADD. He has a new message from Lt. D'Vassa. As he quickly scans the message, she states, that she has a record for PO3 L'thass  that just boarded under the Strategic Operations department. She also wrote a quick message, just so you are aware, his talents can be quite useful.

She attached the Record, but it shows it as a security-locked record with a Secret classification on it. 

___________________________________________________________

As some of you look at your watches, you will notice that it is coming up on 0800 hours. You have about an hour before the Admiral shows up. 

DM's Note: Is there something anyone would like to take care of, before I move us up to the Admiral's arrival?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 9, 2010)

Raphael takes a quick shower after his jog and changes to the dress uniform. _Hmm, I like this new style._ He thinks to himself looking at the mirror. _Better than the old all blue. _Checking the time he hurries to the Admiral's ceremony.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Hale triggers the intercom. "Well done, Cartright. Whose next Lt. Srosski?"


*OOC: Thanks for running through that, KT. It helps me get an idea of how combat works. Would you mind running through one more?*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 12, 2010)

"I am sssir, if you do not mind taking over the controls?", Lt. Srosski says as he gets up and heads down the stairs to the main holodeck. 


OOC: I will try to post it this weekend. Let me go ahead and run a brawn versus agility type fight and see where that gets us. I will try to use more options in the fight, so you can see their use better.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

"Absolutely, Lieutenant. Let's see what you've got!"


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 17, 2010)

Srosski walks up to the Triskelon and makes a hand motion and declares, "In the name of my forefathers, I will fight in the ring."

"First, you must defeat Borzan, and other opponents to attain the honor of fighting the Champion.", as Galt waves back towards the Arena, an orion male waits with no weapons visible in his hands.

"1000 strips of Latinum on the Gorn.", a voice says out of nowhere.

A few seconds pass and no other bets are placed by the mysterious Providers. 

"Done, may the Providers be blessed. Let the Games begin!". Galt's voice echoes through the holodeck. The two combatant's slowly start sizing each other up waiting for the other to attack. 

*Round 1:* (Borzan wins initiative) 

Borzan's declared actions: Kick, Rake-Punch (has Devil's Claw for +1 damage on the rake-punch)

Borzan has 2 dice in Fitness, 4 dice in Coordination and 3 skill levels in Unarmed Combat (Tatharoc)

Srosski's declared actions: Kick

Srosski has 4 dice in Fitness, 2 dice in Coordination, +2 edge in Strength for Fitness and 3 skill levels in Unarmed Combat (Starfleet Martial Arts)


Borzan lets his kick fly with 4d6=5,6,1,3. Since Srosski is not blocking, the default target number is an 8. Borzan's roll is a 5 on the luck die, but has a 6 on another die. So Borzan's attack roll is 6 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) plus 3 (for skill level in Tatharoc) for a total roll of 8, which meets the default target number. Borzan then rolls his damage for the kick 1d6+4=8 doing 8 points of damage to Srosski's right upper leg/thigh (2d6=9 ).

Srosski has a Fitness of 4, meaning that there are 7 levels of health with 4 points in each level. Deducting the 4 points off for Srosski's resistance (Fitness score of 4 dice), Srosski then marks off 4 points of health. This will be just enough to move him from the Healthy health level down into Stunned health level incuring a -1 penalty on all rolls and checks that Srosski has to do for this combat. 

Srosski steps back from Borzan's powerful kick and lets off one of his own (2d6=1,2 ). Since Borzan is not blocking, the default target number is an 8. Since Srosski's luck die has come up a 1, he will also have a -1 penalty from this. So Srosski's attack roll is a 2 (highest die rolled) -1 (Stunned Health Level) -1 (Luck die) plus 3 (Srosski's levels in Unarmed Combat) for a total of 3, meaning his kick is too wide and easily dodged by Borzan.

Borzan now follows up his attack with the Rake-Punch (4d6=1,3,1,5 ), which has a default target number of 7. Since Borzan's attack roll has also rolled a 1 on the luck die, so he will also have a -1 penalty from this. So Borzan's attack roll is a 5 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) -1 (luck die) plus 3 (Borzan's levels in Unarmed Combat) for a total of 6. Srosski has shifted a little due to the leg injury, causing Borzan to miss his target.

*Round 2:*

Borzan's declared actions: Headbutt (called shot (head) with 4 courage points), Throw

Srosski's declared actions: Punch

Borzan lunges forward trying to catch Srosski off guard with a headbutt (4d6=5,6,2,6 ) which has a default target number of 6. Borzan's attack roll is 6 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) -5 (penalty for called shot) +4 (courage points) plus 3 (Borzan's levels in Unarmed Combat) for a total of 7 in which Borzan successfully headbutts Srosski. Since it is a called shot, no hit location is rolled for but x2 damage occurs from the head shot. So, Borzan rolls (2 + 1d6=5 ) 5 points of damage which is automatically doubled for a total of 10 points against Srosski. 

Srosski is stunned for a minute, surprised with the ferocity of his opponent's attack and not expecting the headbutt. Srosski takes 6 (4 points are deducted for Srosski's resistance) more points of damage against his health levels for a total of 10. Since Srosski has 4 points per Health Level, the 10 points would squarely put him in the middle of the Injured Health Level now incuring a -2 penalty for all attack and skill checks. Since Injured automatically ends Srosski's round, he will not get the chance to try and punch Borzan. 

Borzan seizes the opportunity to follow his Headbutt with a throw (4d6=5,5,3,3) and try to get Srosski out of the ring to incur a disqualification. The default target number for the throw, since Srosski can not block or take any other actions this round is a 7. Borzan has rolled a 5 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) plus 3 (unarmed skill level) for a total of 7, meaning the orion has just thrown Srosski down to the ground landing on his 2d6=10 ) lower left leg which now means that Srosski can only move at one quarter speed. Borzan rolls for his damage (1+1d6=3 ), which will not get through Srosski's resistance. Srosski will have a pretty bruised ankle, but nothing really life threatening. 

*Round 3*

Borzan's declared actions: Kick, Kick

Srosski's declared actions: Get up, Punch (4 courage points added)

Borzan follows up with a vicious kick (4d6=1,3,6,2 ), while Srosski is still trying to get his bearings. Borzan has rolled a 1 again on his luck die, instituting the -1 penalty on this action. Borzan rolled a 6 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) -1 (luck die) plus 3 (unarmed skill levels) for a total of 7 against a default target number of 8. 

Fuming, he lets off another vicious kick (4d6=5,2,3,3 ) while Srosski gets back up off the floor. Borzan rolled a 5 (highest die rolled) -1 (multiple action penalty) plus 3 (unarmed skille levels) for another 7, against the default target number of 8.

Srosski is now raging, his opponent has been wiping the floor with him. He lets off this massive roar, and launches himself with a wicked punch (2d6=6,3 ) at Borzan. Since Srosski has gotten a 6 on his luck die, now he uses both numbers added together for his roll for a 9. Srosski rolled a 9 -1 (multiple action penalty) -3 (Injured condition) +4 (courage points) plus 3 (Unarmed combat skill levels) for a total of 12 against a default target number of 7. 

Srosski hits Borzan in the abdomen (2d6=7 ) for a total of 7 points of damage rolled (4 + 1d6=7 ), then 2 more points for Srosski's Strength edge and since it was an abdomen hit, the damage is multiplied by 1.5 for a total of 14 points of damage. Borzan takes 2 points off the roll for his resistance leaving 12 points. The problem is that since his Fitness is 2, this will put him into the 6th Health Level of Near Death. The audible exhaustion of air from Borzan's lung is heard all across the room, as blood starts pouring from his lips. He limply falls in front of Srosski unconcious. 

"We have a winner!" announces Galt, just as the holographic version of Borzan disappears. "Would you like to continue on and fight a harder opponent?"

"No thanks, I have to relieve Commander Hale." as his limp mysteriously goes away as he leaves the Triskelon. 

"Thanks be to the Providers, for healing such a magnificent warrior.", Galt states, as he surveys the other trainees in the room. "Would any of you care to enter the Triskelon?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2010)

"Well done, Lieutenant," says Hale, grinning at the Gorn. "Of course, you might want to pommel the opponent a little bit earlier on in the fight the next time around." The commander turns to leave. "Oh, and don't forget about the Admiral's arrival. Dress uniform and such."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

Wondering around lost on the ship, (Benson refuses to "talk" with the computer again) Benson has somehow found the medbay. His thoughts drift back to that horrible day against the Borg.

_Sparks fly out of ceiling panels and the ship rocks again. Not a Borg blast this time though just internal expolsions. Benson sits by the bed for a long time, she was lucky to get one with the medbay packed so. He held her hand long after it went cold, letting go was so hard. His resolve came to him then and he left the medbay, left her, looking for a way to get back at those monsters... _

[sblock=OOC] Just letting you know I have been around, and I don't wish to fight anyone it looks like it would hurt. [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 21, 2010)

"Ensign, do you need to see one of the doctors?", the male Andorian Lt. states. 

In the background, a couple of engineers are pulling apart a biobed to repair it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2010)

"Wha..what sorry no." Benson says clearing his thoughts. 

Her image floats there on the bed for a moment more, then disappears. "Do you know what deck the admiral's reception is being held on?"


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 22, 2010)

"Dr. Crescent mentioned something about the going to the shuttle bay for the Admiral's arrival. Do you need help finding the shuttle bay, Ensign?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 22, 2010)

Lieutenant Winters straightened up his dress uniform and made sure his hair behaved as well as was to be expected. He didn't want to be late, not for this special occasion. Steven had spent such a long time working on this ship, it was getting difficult to quantify into a solid number anymore. Giving himself one final look into the mirror, the engineer exited his quarters and headed to the shuttle bay in which the ceremonies were to take place.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

"No, been there but thank you none the less." Benson answers the medical officer. Turning from the med-bay he hopes never again to darken it's doorway.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

Lt. Commander Hale quickly returns to his quarters for a quick shower and his dress uniform, and then heads to the shuttle bay to make sure everything is ready for the Admiral's arrival.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 25, 2010)

*Reception Part 1*

As you enter the docking bay, every one is still getting into proper place and seem a little restless. You will notice Commodore Rardon is already here as well as Commander Cherok in his floating wheelchair. Commodore Rardon motions you over to them.

"I was just updated a few minutes ago, beyond Fleet Admiral Kiel, Admiral Mackenzie, Commander Shelby, and Admiral Sa'avik will be attending the ceremony. Admiral Mackenzie will be doing a special presentation before he officially transfers the Ascendant over to Admiral Kiel and the 12th Fleet."

"Admiral Sa'avik will also be accompaning us to Starbase 39-Sierra. She will be giving us Intelligence briefings on the situation with the Gorn with everything that Starfleet Intelligence currently knows. Lt. Commander Hale, please make sure that Admiral Sa'avik has the proper escort for her stay with us.", the Commodore says, while anxiously looking over her shoulder. "From here, we will take the proceedings upstairs to Formal Reception Room on Deck 3." 

Carsi's voice rings out over the intercom systems, "One minute until the Admiral's arrival."

"Places, everybody.", comes the command from Commander Cherok. 

People start lining up and making a review line, with Commodore Rardon the first person in position when the dignitaries step off of the shuttle. Then comes Commander Cherok, Lt. Commander Hale, Lt. Winters, Lt. Crescent, Lt. Kevas, Lt. D'Vassa, Lt. Martinez, and then Ensign Benson. Petty Officer Bridger stands across from her as well as Carsi. 

A few seconds later, the shuttle can be seen through the magnetic field. The pilot brings it in nice and carefully, lining up with precision to the reception line. As the shuttle craft doors open, a shrill piping can be heard, which most of you immediately recognizes as the standard tones for piping dignitaries aboard. With the sounding of the tones, the entire reception party immediately comes to attention.

"Fleet Admiral Elisa Kiel, Commander of the 12th Fleet", PO Bridger announces as she steps off of the shuttle craft. Admiral Kiel walks up to Commodore Rardon and shakes her hand, while talking very low.

"Admiral Scott Mackenzie, Commander of the Utopia Planitia Staryards.", PO Bridger announces as he steps off of the shuttle craft. As you look at him, he looks quite a bit older than Admiral Kiel, probably in his early seventies. He has lost most of his hair on top, but still has quite a bit of white hair on the sides, and coming down for a beard and moustache. 

"Commander Elizabeth Shelby, Attache of Admiral Mackenzie.", PO Bridger announces as she steps off of the shuttle craft. Over her back is slung a rather elegant looking sword with a silver hilt, jeweled in a clear gem that could be diamonds. In her hands, she holds a bag, that looks like it holds something about a foot tall, and protrudes at weird angles, making people wonder what it is.

"Admiral Sa'avik, Commander of Starfleet Intelligence.", PO Bridger announces as she steps off of the shuttle craft. Her slightly pointed ears definetly tell of her vulcan heritage, but beyond that you would say that she didn't look over the age of a human woman in her fifties. 

After Admiral Sa'avik disembarks off of the shuttle, the Commodore and the Admirals gather in a small circle and exchange pleasantries. They will then start down the reception line, slowly moving and saying a few words to each of the officers. 

"This is Commander Cherok, my First Officer and Executive Officer for right now.", just as she finishes saying that, Admiral Kiel salutes the Commander. 

"It is my privelege to honor a recipient of the Star of the Federation for his heroism.", Admiral Kiel says as she brings down the salute, and then shakes his hand. "How have you been Dara? I am glad your out of Starfleet Medical now."

"Fine, Admiral. It has been a while. Just before Wolf 359, if I remember right.", Cherok says in his rasping voice. 

"We can catch up later, Dara. It is nice to see you up and around.", Admiral Kiel says as the Commodore brings her over to Lt. Commander Hale. 

"This is Lt. Commander Hale, my Chief Tactical and Security Officer.", the Commodore says, as the Admiral salutes again. 

"As it was for Commander Cherok, I honor you Lt. Commander Hale as a recipient of the Starfleet Medal of Honor for your heroism.", she says as she brings down her salute. "Tell me Kris, is your entire crew survivors of Wolf 359?" The Admiral extends her hand to be shaken. 

"Not everyone, Admiral, but I do have a few.", she says slightly jokingly.


_GM's Note:_ I will stop as each person is introduced and wait for a day or two before proceeding down the line, on the off chance they would like to say something to Admiral Kiel. If you dont want to say anything send me a PM and I will go ahead and continue quicker.

Also, on each of your formal dress uniforms, most of you have the various medal and award ribbons that your characters have been awarded on them. That is how the Admiral knew about Jonas' Starfleet Medal of Honor.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "As it was for Commander Cherok, I honor you Lt. Commander Hale as a recipient of the Starfleet Medal of Honor for your heroism.", she says as she brings down her salute. "Tell me Kris, is your entire crew survivors of Wolf 359?" The Admiral extends her hand to be shaken.





Hale lowers his own salute, and grasps the Admiral's hand in a firm shake, smiling as he does so. "Thank you, Admiral. It is an honor to meet you."


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

"Thank you, Lt. Commander. I hope to have time to talk with you on our trip.", she says while flashing a quick smile.

"This is Lt. Winters, our Chief Engineering Officer. I don't know if you remember him Lis, but he was on the Roosevelt before she was destroyed.", the Commodore states as she puts her hand on your shoulder. 

"Lt., I have had very good things about you. Scott was telling me how much he will miss you at the shipyards.", the Admiral says as she extends her hand to you. 

"Very much so, I was hoping Steven would reconsider and stay with me at the shipyards.", Admiral Mackenzie states, as he shows his quick grin.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 26, 2010)

Lieutenant Winters visibly blushes at the comments made by the Admirals. He hadn't expected them to stop and talk with the officers, and so when he first spoke, a small stammer came from his mouth instead of coherent words. "Thank you, Sir," he manages to Admiral Kiel. "I loved working at the shipyards and with Admiral Mackenzie," he flashes a small smile to the older man, "But the Ascendant is my home now. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else."


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

As you say that the Ascendant is your home now, you will see that the Commodore flashes you a quick smile. 

"If it doesn't work out Steven, make sure you come see me and I will put you back to work into the shipyards.", states Admiral MacKenzie as he shakes your hand. 

"This is our Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Crescent. He was just at the Academy teaching the cadets Exobiology. I met him there as a member of the faculty and asked him personally to come along on this cruise.", says Commodore Rardon as she gives Raphael a quick smile. 

"It is my honor and pleasure to meet you Dr. Crescent. Do you prefer Dr. or Lt?", the Admiral says as she extends her hand out to you.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2010)

Doctor is fine. Raphael answers and takes the admiral's hand smiling slightly. Pleasure is all mine.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 27, 2010)

"This is Lt. Thy'vren Kevas, our Chief Science Officer. He just came back to Starfleet after advanced studies at the Vulcan Science Academy.", the Commodore says proudly. 

"Really. What was your chosen field of research, Lt. ?", the Admiral says as she sticks her hand out to greet you.

"Temporal Mechanics, sir.", the andorian replied as he shook her hand. 

"Really, that is way beyond me. I am kind of wondering why you were not assigned to the Thucydides project?", she said inquiring. 

"I send email back and forth between Dr. Foster, who is the project head, sir, with my recommendations.". Lt. Kevas replied. 

"Thank you, Lt. It is a pleasure to meet you.", the admiral moved over to the next person.

"Thank you, Admiral.", Lt. Kevas replied.


GM's Note: I will try to put a couple more of the NPCs on tonight.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 30, 2010)

"This is our Chief Strategic Operations Officer, Lt. D'Vassa.", says the Commodore. Carefully watching out of the corner of your eye, you can catch the Admiral do a quick double take, with a confused look on her face.

"Lt. ?, I did not recieve your dossier. When were you assigned?", states Admiral Kiel, as she puts out her hand. 

"Admiral Sa'avik suggested it, sir. She told me that I needed more time shipboard, especially after the last operation wrapped up.", stated the young orion officer, shaking the Admiral's hand. 

"Yes, Eliza. I did suggest it. She has spent multiple years in undercover operations, so I arranged for her to take this position. It seemed only logical since she has not spent anytime on a shipboard cruise. ", stated the Vulcan Admiral, "I apologize for not consulting you first, but I did send her dossier to you a few days ago. But it was sent to 39-Sierra, since I did not know you were already here. "

"This is our Chief Operations Officer, Lt. Martinez.", stated the Commodore.

"It is a pleasure to meet you Lt." , stated the Admiral, as she shook his hand. 

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Senora.", stated Martinez. 

"Muchas Gracias, Lt.", replied the Admiral. 

This is our Chief Flight Officer, Ensign Benson.", stated the Commodore. 

"Ensign, it is a pleasure to meet you. Are you the same one that was racing in the Capebela VII race earlier this year?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2010)

"Um.. you heard about that?" Benson answers a little nervously. "Truth be told I was there, and wouldn't be here had things turned out differently."

Benson starts to sweat a little and the collar around his neck feels tighter. "But I am here and will give my best to my duties Admiral, you can count on it."


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 31, 2010)

"That is all I could ever ask for.", said the Admiral. 

As they reach the end of the line, there is a few minutes of quiet conversation between the Admirals, before they leave the Shuttle Bay.

"Company, Dismissed. Remember we will be reforming in the Formal Dining Room in about 15 minutes.", came the raspy voice of Commander Cherok.


GM's Note: I am probably going to start the actual change of command ceremony tomorrow.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 2, 2010)

*Change of Command part 1*

As you enter the Formal Reception room, the first thing you notice is the huge dining room table has been removed. Now in front of the huge monitor is a podium with the Starfleet insignia inscribed on it. Coming out of that area are numerous chairs. The admirals are already sitting in the front of row with Admiral Kiel and the Commodore chatting. There are plenty of seats still left on the front row. 

Sitting behind the Admirals, there are numerous people in a mixture of Dress uniforms and standard duty uniforms. At the door, there are two security guards out side of the room still in duty uniforms, while there are two security officers inside still in dress uniforms with Lt. Srosski being one of them. 

People are chatting among themselves when Admiral Mackenzie and Commander Shelby get up. Commander Shelby goes up to the microphone and announces. "Admiral Mackenzie, Commander of Utopia Planitia and Commander of the USS Ascendant.". With that Elizabeth stands back from the microphone still holding the strange bag that she brought on board. 

Everyone starts politely clapping for the Admiral as he takes over the podium. From a small pocket on his uniform jacket, he takes out a few small note cards. He holds them up, and says. 

"Just to let you know, these only have peoples names on them. I have been asked to keep my comments short, so Admiral Kiel can make her 1000 launch time." A few chuckles are heard from the audience.

"Don't blame this on me Sean, you wanted another dock open so you could start work on the next ship!", stated Admiral Kiel in a playful tone. 

"Let me first say, when I was presented with the plans of the Ascendant, I had my reservations. I was not too sure, of a ship with such interactive computer control would work. I was also hesitant to occupy a spacedock with a ship frame, in which I thought would be scrapped within the first year of construction. I want to thank a few of the special people that made the Ascendant happen."

"Commander Elizabeth Shelby, who has spent many a long day and night coordinating the construction crews and deciphering some of the schematics of the ASDB (Advanced Starship Design Bureau).", in the background a polite applause is given as she comes back up towards the podium and takes a bow. 

"Lt. Steven Winters, who once the main frame was laid, directed the engineers in the construction of the engine room and other critical systems. Matter of fact, now the ship is launching, maybe Steven can get some sleep at night.", in the background a few small chuckles are heard. As people look towards Steven, it looks like his face is getting a little red. 

"Dr. Sandecker, who actually has been working on the new LCARS systems for the past five years. I have had conversations with the CARSI avatar before, and it is remarkable the amount of hard work and care went into writing her program.", in the background another smattering of polite applause is heard as he stands up from his seat and takes a dramatic bow. 

"I would also like to thank all of the workers who helped make this dream a reality. To all the shipworkers, engineers, and mission specialists who under the direction of these people allow us to stand upon the Ascendant.", the Admiral states as another smattering of polite applause is heard. 

"Now, for my final action as Commander of the Ascendant, Lt. Winters stand before me.", he says, looking right at Steven. 

"I had Commander Shelby do some research for me. In the last 100 years, there has only been one engineer that has taken three new starships out of spacedock and on there shakedown cruises and they were all named Enterprise. That person was Commander Montgomery Scott.", the admiral stated while reviewing his notes. 

"Lt. Steven Winters is the only engineer to take out four seperate starships on their shakedown cruises. These starships were the Akira, Nova, Saber and now the Ascendant. For that we would like to award him the following trophy." 

Commander Shelby takes the bag off of the trophy, and at the top in gold is a statue of an outraged mechanic holding up his wrench is a threating manner. The wood section has four gold plates upon the trophy, and it looks like there is room for one more plaque on the trophny. Elizabeth approaches Steven and holds it out in front of her. As she hands it to him, she leans forward and gives him a kiss on the cheek. 

"Congratulations, Steven", she whispers into his ear. Admiral Mackenzie moves over to stand by Steven. 

"This is the most favorite duty of mine. Lt. Winters, by order of Starfleet Command, I hearby promote you to the rank of Lt. Commander. Congratulations, Lt. Commander Winters.", a hearty round of applause sounds through the small group of people. The Admiral removes Steven's Lt. pins, and replace them with the pins for Lt. Commander. 

"Lt. Commander Winters, at ease.", the admiral stated, and Steven sat back down, his face firmly red. 

"Computer, recognize Admiral Scott Mackenzie.", the admiral stated.

"Carsi", stated the holographic vulcan female. 

"Sorry about that, habit you understand, Carsi. I hearby transfer command of the USS Ascendant to Fleet Admiral Eliza Kiel as the flagship of the 12th fleet. Please transfer all command functions to her. Mackenzie Zero Four Gamma", he says, as he walks back to his seat and sits back down. "By the way Steven, there is still room on the trophy for one more plaque if you feel the want to come back and work for me again."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 2, 2010)

Never had such praised been heaped upon him at once and under such surprise. If Winters had blushed at being thanked for the Ascendant, he was absolutely pink for the presentation of the trophy and promotion. He hadn't realized it had been four ships he had sent out, working on the Ascendant had consumed his thoughts and he had time for little else.

But these thoughts were fleeting as he was handed a trophy, embraced by Commander Shelby, and given new pips by Admiral Mackenzie. He was touched beyond belief, that his efforts would be singled out by someone so influential, but also in front of the entire brass of Star Fleet. After all, he had only been performing his duty.

He had tried to utter thanks, but all that managed was an incredibly touched smile, eyes a little watery, and it was apparent to all how such praise from the Admiral had touched him.

It would be foolish for the now Lieutenant Commander Winters to assume that the hard part was now over. For him the hard part might be letting go and allowing the Ascendant to swim or sink, and under the latter trusting his officers to be able to right the ship.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 4, 2010)

*Change of Command Ceremony part 2*

"Thank you, Admiral Mackenzie.", Fleet Admiral Kiel said as she went up to the podium. 

"As the Admiral said, I am designating the Ascendant as my flagship. So, hopefully, I will be able to get to know the people gathered here. On a good note, I will not be on every mission, so the senior staff can now breathe easily as I will not be standing over them every second of the day.", said Elisa as chuckles are heard from the gathered crowd. 

"My base of operations will still be Starbase 39-Sierra. My flagship has quite a few definitions on the term. As most of the 12th fleet spends their time patrolling the Romulan Nuetral Zone, the Ascendant will also do that.", the Admiral said while looking out among the crowd. 

"If a crisis comes up, the Ascendant may be the first ship I call upon to deal with the crisis. If I need to do an inspection of another facility, then I will call upon the Ascendant for the trip, that is when the senior staff will have to worry that I am standing over them every second.", as more chuckles are heard from the crowd behind you. 

"Let me introduce you to your commanding officer that I have selected for the Ascendant, Commodore Kristine Rardon.", the Admiral says as she makes a sweeping hand motion towards the Commodore.

"Not many of you will know this fact, but I was her room mate in the Academy. She is a very intelligent individual that has moments of brilliant insight. It was one of these moments that allowed her to almost beat the Kobyashi Maru scenario at the academy. Before the scenario ended with the destruction of the Frigate Larson, Commodore Rardon actually rescued the crew and destroyed three of the attacking Romulan vessels.", a round of applause is heard for the Commodore, as every one has either taken it or heard of the simulation. 

"She might have won, if she still would had warp drive though.", now a few chuckles can be heard through the audience. "If you ever have time with Kris, you should ask her how she did it."

"I do want to address some rumors that you may have heard about her though. Yes, she was assigned to Starfleet Academy and it did not go well. To tell you the truth, it was not her fault, as Starfleet Command put her teaching in a tactics class after the destruction of the Roosevelt at Wolf 359. For this we apologize to you Kris, as it was not the best match to your skills.", she says after giving a look of concern towards the Commodore.

"When the subject came up in Grand Admiral Turner's office, both Superintendent Brandt and I both agreed that the Academy and her were not a correct fit. When the suggestion of a desk job came up, I knew better. I spoke before the assembled Admiral's and said, Didn't we learn this lesson with Kirk, that some officers are just better at serving in command of a starship.", another small chuckle is heard from the audience. 

"With that, her Admiral's star was converted into the Commodore's star for command on the frontier. She still holds the same rank as she did at Starfleet Academy, it is just called something different on serving ships of the line."

"As for her qualifications, she has served in many skirmishes on the Cardassian border and has survived combats in what some of the tactitians have stated were impossible odds. She is currently one of the most dedicated and decorated starship commanders in all of Starfleet. I am not telling you she is perfect, but her record speaks for itself. With that, let me finish by introducing Commodore Kristine Rardon."

"Carsi, recognize Fleet Admiral Elisa Kiel.", says the admiral while directly looking at Carsi.

"Recognized.", is the only thing the vulcan hologram states back to the Admiral

"I hearby designate the Ascendant as the Flagship of the 12th Fleet, and transfer all command codes to Commodore Kristine Rardon. Kiel Alpha Two Omega.", the Admiral says, as she picks up the silver sword behind the podium. 

Holding up the silver sword outstretched in her hands, the Admiral approached the Commodore. "Do you Commodore Kristine Rardon, swear to uphold the rules and regulations of Starfleet Command and the Federation of Planets?"

"I do Admiral.", the Commodore stated. 

"Does you and your crew understand that you are our first, last, and best hope of defense in the times of crisis?"

"We do Admiral."

"I hereby present you with the Sword of the Ascendant. Congratulations, Commodore.", the Admiral says as she hands the Silver Sword over to the Commodore. 

As the Commodore takes the sword from the Admiral, she turns towards Admiral Mackenzie, who then stands up from his seat. "I relieve you of your Command of the Ascendant, Sir."

"I stand relieved. Congratulations, Commodore.", Admiral Mackenzie says as he shakes the Commodore's hand. 

"I wish to thank everyone for attending the ceremony. Carsi, Ship-wide broadcast please.", the Commodore says as she looks at Carsi. 

"You are on ship-wide, Commodore.", the vulcan hologram announces. 

"Ladies and Gentlemen, as your new Commanding Officer, I wish to congratulate you on being assigned to the Ascendant for her shakedown cruise. We are on a time schedule so I will not make any long speeches. Alpha Shift please report to your stations for departure in twenty minutes. End ship-wide broadcast please."

As everyone begins to leave, she motions for Lt. Commander Hale to join her. 

"Mr. Hale, please provide an escort for Admiral Mackenzie and I down to the shuttle bay to see him off. Have Lt. Srosski show Admiral Kiel and Admiral Sa'avik to their quarters. Also, have you ever taken a starship out of drydock?"


GM's Note: Ok, you have a few minutes to switch back to duty uniforms before reassembling on the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2010)

Hale quickly moves to the commodore's side, nodding as she speaks. "I'll take care of it immediately, ma'am. And no, I've never taken a ship out of drydock, though I've been on the bridge during such maneuvers before."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 7, 2010)

A little overwhelming from the change of command ceremony, Lieutenant Commander Winters (that would take some getting used to), headed back to his quarters with his trophy in one arm, a shy, albeit proud, smile on his face. The biggest decision facing him now was whether to place the trophy in his quarters or his office. He figured quarters for now, for as much as the trophy signified a career accomplishment, it held a lot of sentimental value, as Admiral Mackenzie had always been a fatherly figure toward him and the two had grown exceedingly close. One of his few regrets upon leaving the shipyard was having to wish the elder man goodbye.

In only a few minutes, the engineer was in his duty uniform, a new gold-rimmed black pip to the right of his solid two. His head still swimming from the unexpected praise, Winters stepped onto the bridge of the Ascendant, ready to watch this ship he poured his heart and soul into leave to face the depths of space for the first time.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

Itching to fly the Ascendant, Benson quickly changes from his formal uniform to his regular duty one. Almost running to the turbo lift he enters and says one word and brings a smile to his lips. "Bridge."


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2010)

With nothing better to do, with no-one being sick or injured (and hoping that it'd stay like that for at least the first day), Raphael changes to the comfortable duty jacket and wanders to the bridge. _Well well, ain't this thing small_, he thinks as he walks in for the first time. _I liked the Endeavour style better. Had seats for extra people on bridge._

Nodding at the officers already on the bridge, Raphael takes a spot at the wall to be out of the way and watches the launch.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 11, 2010)

Upon entering the bridge, the first thing that you notice is that the Commodore and the Admiral are standing up behind the Command Chair. To the left of the Command Chair, the hologram of Carsi is looking out the viewscreen. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As Lt. Commander Winters logs into the engineering station. He notices a few new messages. 


Chief Nakamura has finished resequencing the personnel transporters and is now working on the cargo transporters. He hopes to have it done by the end of Alpha shift, but wants to meet with you later to make sure they meet with your satisfaction. 

The engineering team has finished work on the biobed in Sickbay. Dr. Corwin has noted that the workorder is finished and is running her diagnostics on it now. 

Lt. Grenadine has gotten a couple of the enlisted engineers to help with the repairs in the proton torpedo launcher. She is estimating it to be down today and tomorrow, as they will have to do some rebuilding. She has logged the status of the launcher into the computer as down flagging it as not operable. 

Both impulse and warp engines are online and waiting for helm input. He remembers babying the warp engines first thing this morning as he slowly warmed the warp core up. All diagnostics on the propulsions systems are reading within normal operating parameters. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Ensign Benson sits down to the helm, his fingers twitching in anticipation to start piloting this beauty. This is one of the fastest impulse and warp engines in a ship this size. He notices that the helm control is live, and does a quick diagnostic on it. Every thing looks normal. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Lt. Commander Hale logs into the tactical computer, he notices that Photon Torpedo Launcher 17.6 is locked out and is reporting down for repairs. Beyond that, all other tactical systems are responding normally. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Dr. Crescent arrives on the bridge, the Commodore smiles at him. 

"Coming to watch, or do you know something we don't?", she says.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

With a nod to the Commodore and the Admiral, Hale moves from the tactical station to the "hot seat," gingerly sitting down. After a moment, he relaxes slightly, and sits back into the chair. He turns his head to the communications station. "Lieutenant D'Vassa, signal all department heads to confirm ready for departure."

"Yes, sir," responds the Lieutenant, working the communications controls.

As a couple of minutes pass and the department heads check in, Hale familiarizes himself with the chair and its controls.

"All department heads confirm ready for departure," says D'Vassa finally, after what seemed like an eternity for Hale (having the Commodore and Admiral standing right behind him wasn't the best for his confidence).

Hale nods. "Open a channel to Utopia Planitia Control." 

"Channel open, sir."

"This is the USS Ascendant, requesting clearance to depart." Hales voice is clear, and more confident now. He was growing more familiar with the seat, and he had seen this procedure done many times.

"USS Ascendant, you are clear for departure. Godspeed."

"Thank you, Control. Lieutenant Martinez, clear all moorings. Prepare for departure."

"Aye, sir." The lieutenants hands tap the control console rapidly. "Moorings clear. We are ready to depart."

Hale smiles, and turns his head to the helm. "Ensign Benson...ahead, thrusters only. Let me know when you've cleared the spacedock."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

"Aye," Benson responds (finally ) "Spacedock will be cleared in 40 seconds."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2010)

Hale nods, and leans forward. "Once we've cleared the space frame, go to one-third impulse power until we're clear of the station perimiter."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 13, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters is hardly sitting in his chair, overwrought with a flood of emotions. He watches the viewscreen, intermittently peeking at the engineering console.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

"One-third impulse, aye sir." Benson says by routine. _Seems I still remember how to do this_, he says to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

Hale smiles again as the ship goes to impulse, feeling just the briefest sensation of acceleration before the Inertial Dampening System kicks in. "Well done, Ensign." Of course, Hale realized that it was a simple maneuver, but he was a firm believer of building a good rapport with those crewmen he worked with; he had learned early on in his career just how important morale could be.

Even at one-third impulse, it didn't take long before the Ascendant was clear of Utopia Planitia's outer perimeter. It was time to get on with the shake-down cruise. "Set course for Jupiter Station. Full impulse."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

"Course laid in," Benson says tapping the controls. "Full impulse on your command, sir."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

"Engage."


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 15, 2010)

"Mr. Martinez, ship-wide broadcast please.", said the Commodore.

"Your on, Senora.", replied the man from the Ops station. 

"Ladies, Gentlemen and other beings, Welcome to the U.S.S. Ascendant. I am Commodore Rardon. I don't know all of you individually yet, but I guarantee you I will before long. That is not a threat.". There is an appreciative chuckle from some of the crew standing around, as the Commodore flashes a reassuring smile. 

"The Ascendant is a small community, a family, if you will. I make it my business to know who everyone is. There may be times when my life and that of others depends on what you do. I know there will be times when all of your lives will depend on what I do. I want to have complete confidence in you, as I hope that you have in me. I believe that Starfleet has always attracted the best and the brightest. I trust that you will prove my belief is sound. Our first mission together will be one that most of you will consider tame, something fairly routine. However ...", and here the Commodore pauses for a second for dramatic effect. 

"I can assure you that no mission is ever just routine. Everytime we go out we learn something. We blaze new trails into the unknown. But remember, space is not our ally. The Ascendant is. This is a fine ship, and I insist on a superior crew. I know you'll live up to my expectations. I look forward to meeting you all personally.", she said picking up her datapad, and reviewing the file. 

"Before we progress to Starbase 39-Sierra, a few of the senior staff have mentioned that they would like to test the new systems a little better. To do this we are going to make a brief stop at Jupiter Station and use one of the firing ranges. I for one, would like to make sure every thing is fully operational before we actually need them. After that we rendevous with Starbase 39-Sierra and pick up the rest of our family there."

"Then we are going into a dangerous situation near the Gorn border. The Discovery was attacked by three Gorn warships that crippled the Discovery and left her captain and most of her crew badly wounded. Starfleet is concerned about the Gorn, and from the reports I am reading rightly so."

"Just do your jobs to the best of your abilities and I can ask no greater of you. For now though assume Battlestations for systems testing."

"Mr Martinez end ship-wide broadcast.", she says as she taps Hale on his shoulder. "I relieve you Mr. Hale, take your station."

"Ms. D'vassa, hail Jupiter Station please.", she says, as the Commodore sits down in the Command Chair. "Mr. Hale you did a fine job, congratulations on the first time for taking a ship out of spacedock."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2010)

"Thank you, ma'am," answers Hale with a smile on his face. "It was my pleasure." The Lieutenant Commander then moves to take his post at the tactical station. He performs a quick check to make sure all systems are operating properly, again noting that torpedo launcher 17.6 is down. He'd have to make sure the engineering teams got that fixed before the reached the Gorn border.

*OOC: How long to Jupiter Station? I know there are a lot of different "standards" for impulse speed, with full impulse being anything from 0.2C all the way up to like 0.8C.*


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 15, 2010)

"I have Captain Bradford at Jupiter Station for you, Commodore.", D'Vassa said partially turning around to the Commodore.

"On screen please.", Kris said as she straightened up in her seat. The screen flared to life showing a older white man with a receeding hairline and a cup of Caff in his hand. 

"Admiral Kiel and Admiral Rardon, to what do we owe the pleasure?", he says as he puts down the cup quickly.

"Commodore, now Jack. I have been transferred back to Fleet Command and the Ascendant is my new assignment.", Kris said as she gets up and walks toward the screen. 

"I am sorry, Kris. I haven't heard yet. Congratulations on your new command. She looks rather spectacular over here on sensors."

"Jack, I have some new designs for tactical systems that I would like to test on the Io range if that is possible. I want to make sure everything is working correctly before we truly need it."

"I have some Academy cadets from Gold Squadron on the Io range, but I think I can move them to someplace else. Hold on a second and let me check. Tri'alk contact the lead cadet for Gold Squadron and ask them to move to the Titan range please. Tell them we have the Ascendant here for a weapons test, and need to make sure they are clear."

"Sir, Gold Squadron is requesting permission to watch the Ascendant's weapons test.", comes from some place off screen. 

"I don't have a problem with that Kris, do you?", Jack says as he turns back towards the viewscreen. 

"No, I don't. Tell Gold Squadron leader to come below us by 1000 meters when we get into final position. Mr. Hale put that zone into the tactical computer as a no fire zone, and make sure Gold Squadron is tagged by the systems as friendlies."

"I am sending the coordinates for the Io range right now Kris. Your helmsman should have them in a couple of seconds.", Jack turns back to look off screen again. Tri'alk see if Gold Squadron leader can run us a data feed, because I am interested in seeing what the Ascendant can do also."

"Yes, sir.", comes from off screen again. 

"Do you need anything else Kris?", Jack says as he turns back towards the viewscreen. 

"No, thanks Jack for working us in. It is nice to see you again. When is your rotation up on Jupiter Station?"

"I have my orders already, Kris, I am to take over command of the Trieste in two weeks. It seems that Michael Cunningham is going to retire."

"Really, I never thought he would retire. I saw him a couple of months ago, when he stopped over at Earth at the Captain's Table. He didn't look well, when I saw him."

"When I see him, I'll give him your greetings. Beyond that you should be good to go, Kris. Please try to leave some of my range left when your done.", with that the screen blanks out. 

"Mr. Benson, Half Impulse til you get to the Asteroid Belt, then drop us down to a One Quarter Impulse. Mr. Hale bring us to Red Alert when we arrive. Mr. Martinez activate the HC&C for Admiral Kiel, Mr. Hale, and myself."








OOC: The Ascendant's FIG-7 impulse engines are a brand new design which can hit .95c for cruise. With that speed a couple of minutes. This is the highest speed without hitting warp speed. 

You also have the newest design in LF-50 Mod 1 warp engines on the stardrive section also having warp 9 as cruise speed, warp 9.6 for emergency speed that Steven can hold it at for a couple of days, and 9.99 for a real emergency speed that will only last for about a day at this speed.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

"Slowing to half impulse," Benson replies slowing the fast ship. She wants to fly, he thinks. "And believe me you will get your chance." he whispers running a hand down the side of his console.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2010)

Hale taps in command on the tactical console, tagging Gold Squadron as friendlies, and locking the weapon systems from firing into the zone specified by the Commodore. "Tactical systems configured for weapons test," he says, standing by to sound Red Alert once the Ascendant reaches the asteroid belt.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 17, 2010)

As the Ascendant is crusing, ahead the asteroids can be seen. 

"Mr. Trevas find us a safe place through the asteriods please.", says the Commodore as she looks back to the Andorian Science Officer. 

"Plotted and uploaded to the helm, ma'am."

"Mr. Hale take us to Red Alert and raise shields before we enter the asteroid belt.", she says as she looks back to the tactical console. 



OOC: Holyman make me a Shipboard Systems (Flight Contol) roll for getting through the asteroids. Make sure you cut your speed to a Quarter or it becomes even more difficult.  

When you roll your 2 dice for Coordination, if it comes up as a single, number resplit the original numbers back into the post. 

If the first number is a 6, then add both together. If not then choose the highest of the rolls. 

If the first number is a 1 then take the highest number and subtract 1 from it. 

Then add your Shipboard Systems (Flight Control) skill of 5 to it. 

It is considered to be a challenging roll, because the asteroids are in motion and there are collisions in there all the time.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2010)

"Slowing to one quarter impulse." Benson states just seconds before Jamie says, "Now entering the asteriod belt."

The Ops man looks over at Benson scowling, giving him the one second later and... look.

Benson ignores his glare as he taps the controls, the big ship shakes a little and Benson gives a nervous laugh. "Well I am rusty."

[sblock=actions]
Cordination roll = 2d6 = 3,3 For a total of 8 Sorry for the bumpy ride [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 18, 2010)

The ship rocks a little bit and there are minor contacts with the asteroids and the shields. 

Lt. Commander Winters is looking at the console. The engines are holding up fine, as well as the primary shields. The Experimental shield unit has not been turned on yet. 

Commodore Rardon gets out of her chair and is talking with Admiral Kiel. They pause at the door for a second, "Whenever you are ready Mr. Hale. Doctor would you like to join us also?"



OOC: Holyman (>10 nice and smooth. 5-9 A little bumpy. <5 asteroid collision (The only way you could have gotten this one is if you would have rolled nothing but 1's for all of your dice).


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 19, 2010)

Raphael had watched the launch with great interest. He had missed the feel of vibrating deckplates on warp and the stars flying past his window. He was certainly excited. Snapping back as he heard the commodore adressing him. Ah, certainly. Nice work Hale. You too Benson. With that he steps out with the flags. What can I do for you?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 19, 2010)

"Shields holding at one-hundred percent," Winters announces, wondering if now would be a good time to test out the new shields, given the lack of severity with the asteroids.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2010)

Hale sounds Red Alert and activates the ships deflector shields as the Ascendant coasts toward the asteroid field. He then waits for orders as Benson pilots the ship into the field, noting the rocks that scatter of the ships shields.

*OOC: KT, I'm confused by the Commodore's comments...is she asking Hale to join them somewhere, or to begin the weapons testing?*


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 19, 2010)

OOC: she has asked Hale and Crescent to accompany her down to the HC&C to see how it works.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

Hale moves to join Commodore Rardon and Admiral Kiel, ready to head down to HC&C.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 20, 2010)

"Mr. Winters, I know you have been in the HC&C, but have you seen it working? You are more than welcome to join us.", Commodore Rardon states as she turns towards the Chief Engineer.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 21, 2010)

"It would be my honor, Sir," Winters states as he relinquishes engineering from off the bridge. He moves from his seat and across the room to join the Admiral, Commodore, Doctor, and Hale.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 23, 2010)

Just as the group turns to the door to enter the turbolift to Deck 2. The following comlink comes over the bridge speakers.

"Morrow to Bridge. We have a situation in Launcher 17.6. Red Alert overrode the engineering lock out. We have one person critically down and two other hurt. We have a live torpedo stuck halfway in the launch tube and halfway into Lt. Grenadine.", her voice filled with tension as adrenaline is still pumping through her." We are going to need a trauma team down here and I am going to need a hand with the live warhead."

As Jonas looks back at the tactical display, the display is reading live for 17.6. He knows it was locked out before the red alert. Currently the display is showing an error status of misload for 17.6. 

The Commodore looks shocked for a second, "Hale, Crescent, and Winters get down there, see what is going on."

"Mr. Benson bring us out of the asteroid field as quickly as possible, but no wild movements. We do not want to set off the weapon by accident. Mr. Martinez, bring all torpedo launchers offline, until they see what happened. Erect a level ten force field around that launcher just in case. We do not want to lose a good section of the port side of the ship."

The Commodore looks back at the tactical station and sees the crewman who just rotated into Hale's place. "Use phasers on wide angle for any asteriod that gets too close to us. I do not want to take a chance here. Once Mr. Benson gets us clear. Take us out of Red Alert for them to look at the system and see why this happened." 

"Mr. D'Vassa send a message to Jupiter Station, tell them we have had an engineering accident and may need assistance. Also tell Gold Squadron to move off to 3000 meters off the bow just in case." 

Hale, Crescent and Winters enter the turbolift and some one says Deck 17. 

OOC: Holyman want to try another roll for quickly but no wild movements. Also do not forget you can spend courage points to modify your roll.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 23, 2010)

Went too well anyways... Raphael mutters to himself as they step to the turbolift. Crescent to medbay. I need a team to launchbay at deck 17 now. He issues order through the comm. I hope they took the time to put all the emergency kits in their places...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

Hales shakes his head and curses as the turbolift starts to move. "Why did our Red Alert status override the torpedo lockout? That shouldn't have happened." The Lieutenant Commander takes a deep breath. He needed to be calm and collected. He could figure out what happened later; right now the most important thing was to defuse the warhead and save his people.


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 29, 2010)

As you come up the hall to the launcher bay. You see the blue shimmering of a forcefield erected outside of the room. There are two security guards holding people back as well as a holographic representation of Carsi. As you get closer, you recognize one of the security guards as Scorch. 

"Lt. Commander, Lt. Morrow had us clear the room and keep everyone out.", he says in his southern drawl." She is trying to take apart the torpedo now and defuse it. We tried to get Lt. Grenadine out, but Lt. Morrow said that if we tried to move the torpedo, we might set it off."

The medical team has not arrived yet, but Dr. Cresent, much to his satisfaction, finds one of the emergency stations and it is already fully stocked. He reaches into his pocket in his pants and pulls out his medical tricorder, making sure that it is fully charged.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All of a sudden the human female on the tactical console announces, "We have an asteroid on collision course, sir."

"Full Phasers, wide disperal beam. Fire."

Within a second, on the main viewscreen, a large orange beam is seen veering over towards the starboard side. It constantly changes positioning, as the tactical officer, is trying to hit any fragments coming towards the ship. 

"How are we doing Mr. Benson?", the Commodore asks. 

Benson looks at his controls, at the current speed, it will take about two minutes to clear the asteriod belt.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2010)

Benson taps the controls taking the ship up to half impulse, and replots his exit course. The ops man looks over and says, "Are you mad?"

Benson just grunts, "Hmrph! You want to fly then come sit in this chair, if not let me handle it." 

_You better handle it,_ he says to himself.

"One minute till asteriod belt exit, Commodore." He replies.

[sblock=Roll]
Upped the speed but got lucky I think. I rolled a 6 then a 4 and put two courage points in. So my total is 12 
So problaly at this speed still bumpy LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes yes, I'm sure Morrow can take care of the torpedo while I look out for ms. Grenadine. Raphael says as he pushes past the security officer to start scanning the patient.

[sblock=OOC]Hehee, took a look at the char sheet and noticed you had put Impulsive trait for me  I was first going to ask the guard to let me through, but this feels better considering that trait  And if he tries to stop, I can get Argumentative [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2010)

"We need to get in there," says Hale to Scorch. "Drop the force field just long enough for the three of us to get in there, and then put it back up."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters looks around at all the exasperated faces, himself feeling flustered and worried, already things were going wrong and they weren't even out of Sector 001.

"It's been a while since I've been aboard a starship, so excuse me if this sounds preposterous, but couldn't we just teleport both Lieutenant Grenadine and the torpedo out of the bay? One goes in space the other safely to sick bay?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Hale looks at Winters, pondering. "You're knowledge of the transporter's capabilities is probably greater than mine. But isn't their a chance that the high energy involved in the initiation of the transport beam would cause the torpedo to explode?"


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2010)

"The depends on if the torpedo's detonation is impact based or energy based, but I would think they go though the same scale of energy transference just by their being fired," Winters states as if posing a new angle on a hypothesis, as if there wasn't a life on the line.


----------



## knightemplar (May 3, 2010)

As you enter the launcher bay, you will see Lt. Morrow feverishly working on taking the torpedo apart. The torpedo is halfway in the launcher tube. Currently Lt. Grenadine is not visible from your vantange point. 

Moving around, you can barely see the wounded Lt. farther back in the tube, and she is not moving at all. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Hale walks over to the tactical computer, he notices that the systems are still in maintenance mode and the terminal is currently locked out from local input. 

He walks over to Lt. Morrow. She is paying more attention to the torpedo right now, then her superior officer. 

"Can you hold this please, while I remove the inner casing?", she holds a small transmitter unit with wiring going back into the torpedo itself. 

Lt. Morrow picks up an omni-tool and starts working on taking the inner casing off to get to the fuse systems. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. Crescent using his medical tricorder takes a quick scan of Lt. Grenadine. 

She has a couple of broken ribs and multiple small contusions. The most worrisome is that when the torpedo entered the tube, that the Lt. was already in. The torpedo forced Grenadine's body upward resulting in a head wound, when her head contacted the upper part of the tube. 

Crouching down, looking down the tube past the front part of the torpedo, he can see the Lt.'s hair is dark and matted from blood coming out of the head wound. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tapping the communicator on his chest, Winters calls for Chief Nakamura to see if he can get a transporter lock on either the torpedo or Lt. Grenadine. Though Steven knows, he will not be able to get the lock without the force field being disengaged. 

OOC: Since both the torpedo and the Lt. occupy the same space. It will be a challenging transporter skill roll (10+) to pull either the Lt. or the torpedo out. If you would like to go for both as previously suggested, I would rule a difficult transporter skill roll (13+).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sweat still coming off his forehead, Benson nimbly avoids another incoming asteroid. Instead of veering off sharply like suggested in flight school, he skims off the top of the asteroid, in which gives him a slight speed burst to find a new path out of the field. 

A few times, he hears the mumbiling of Martinez next to him praying. 

"Your going to kill us. This is not some sort of race, this is a huge vessel.", Martinez says as he starts to get out of his chair. 

"Mr. Martinez, remain seated.", comes an authoritive voice from behind. "I can see what he is doing, and he is doing it quite well."

With that, Martinez sits back down, but puts his hands in front of his eyes, trying to not see the path ahead.


----------



## Living PF Judge (May 5, 2010)

"She's no Delta Flyer," Benson says grunting and replotting quickly. "But she sure doesn't handle like two million tons of hard metal either. Something inbetween I would say." 

He smiles as he continues to readjust and pilot the ship out of the field. "I am going to enjoy learning to fly you."

[sblock=OOC] Opps didn't know I was on the wrong account sorry - HolyMan [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Darn LPFJ that is some sweet posting you got going on there. Wish I was articulate and clever. 

Sorry again. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

*OOC: Except the Delta Flyer hasn't been created at this point. Five more years or so... *


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

Hale stands patiently by as Lt. Morrow works, ready to assist her as needed.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Double opps!!  I looked hi and low to find the type of craft used as racers and came up short. Guess I need to go back and change that. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 6, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters quickly moves to the main transporter room, where he knows Chief Nakamura to be working. He takes over at the console with Chief moving to the smaller one. Inputting furiously, he takes a moment to tap his comm badge, "Lieutenant Commander Hale, on my mark we will need the force-field removed in order to secure a lock on Lieutenant Grenadine. This could be rough, so I'd recommend clearing the nearby areas just in case the worst occurs."

Lt. Cmdr. Winters will attempt to get a lock on Lt. Grenadine's location, with Chief Nakamura aiding him. He'll wait until he gets the okay from Lt. Cmdr. Hale.

Rolls: 1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=2, 1d6=3
So a total of 5+3+(potential aid) = ??

Looks like it's all on the Chief.


----------



## knightemplar (May 6, 2010)

The Chief made his aid roll with a [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2506991/"](4,4)[/URL] with a total of 4 for the roll and 4 for his skill level with transporters for a total of 8. 

The aid adds +2 to your roll for a total of 10, in which you lock on to Lt. Grenadine and can transport her.

[sblock=Holyman]
How about the type 12 'swift' shuttlecraft. You have probably flown one of those before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2010)

That ain't good. Raphael mutters as he sees the blood. Winters, if you think you can safely lock on to her, get her to sickbay now.

Crescent to medical team. Get back to sickbay, the patient will transport there.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2010)

"Roger that. Ready to drop force-field on your signal."


----------



## ethandrew (May 6, 2010)

"Ready on my mark. 3... 2... 1... Mark," Winters states confidently. Once he sees the forcefield down, with Chief Nakamura helping assist to isolate the torpedo from the mass of organics that compromised Lieutenant Grenadine, Winters gets a lock on her, but just barely.

"I've got her," he shouts in excitement as he rolls his finger up on the activating toggle, "Sending her to sickbay now."


----------



## knightemplar (May 8, 2010)

Everyone in the room hears the hum of the transporter, but they can not see the field unless they are looking down the tube. 

"Corwin to Crescent. We have Lt. Grenadine in sick bay. Putting her into a statis field until you arrive.", comes from the doctor's combadge. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Within a couple of minutes, Lt. Morrow has the inner casing off and begins to defuse the torpedo. 

"Done.", as Karen wipes the sleeve of her uniform across her forehead which is doused in sweat.  She turns towards Lt. Commander Hale and says, "I will get an anti-grav carrier, sir, and move this back up to the magazine."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A small sigh of relief comes from the Ops chair as the Ascendant exits out of the asteroid field. 

"Stand down from Red Alert. That was some nice flying Mr. Benson, you did well."

As she reaches towards her chest and taps her communicator, "Rardon to Hale, how are we doing?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

Benson looks over at Mr. Martinez and resists the urge to stck his tongue out at him. Instead he says to the ops-man, "Nothing to worry about. I maybe rusty but flying for me is like breathing." 

Benson takes a deep breath and let's it out, everyone is not sure if it is in relief or to empathize his point.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "Done.", as Karen wipes the sleeve of her uniform across her forehead which is doused in sweat.  She turns towards Lt. Commander Hale and says, "I will get an anti-grav carrier, sir, and move this back up to the magazine."




Hale smiles at Morrow. "Excellent work, Lieutenant. Well done. Now we just have to figure out what happened."


----------



## Blackrat (May 12, 2010)

Thank you miss Corwin, I'll be there shortly. Raphael takes a last look into the tube and shrugs. You have fun figuring out what went wrong. He says as he is about to exit and pats Hale on the shoulder. I guess seeing HC&C will have to wait. With that he heads to sickbay to see to his first patient on board the Ascendant.


----------



## knightemplar (May 19, 2010)

As Dr. Crescent enters the sickbay, he sees Dr. Corwin prepping a medical tray next to the bed holding Lt. Grenadine. There is a blue stasis field surrounding the Lt., keeping her wounds and vitals stable. 

As Raphael looks at the Lt. under the stasis field, he notes the head injury does look bad, but he can use the Neural Stabilizer to repair some of the subdural damage done to the head, and then use an autosuture and a dermal regenerator to fix some of the other wounds. 

OOC: For the Neural Stabilizer, it will be a Intellect Roll for Medical Sciences so 3d6 for the initial roll then add 3 for your skill level in General Medicine. This roll has a target number of 7. This will repair some of the damage to the head, including any subdural problems. 

For the Autosuture and the Dermal Regenerator, it is still a Intellect roll for Medical Sciences. The Autosuture is a target number of 7, and the dermal regenerator is a target number of 4.

The longer explanations of the equipment are here about half way in the post. So you can decide how you want to use them in your post. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Lt. Commander Hale, do you want to call the bridge and let them know to drop the force field, so we can move this back up to the magazine.", Lt Morrow said, as she started gathering the parts of the torpedo off the floor and put them back into the casing. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lt. Winters leaves the transporter room, and heads back to the torpedo launcher. As he reaches the force field, Carsi lets him back through. He sees Jonas and Lt. Morrow cleaning back up the remnants of the torpedo. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"You are a mad man.", Rodriguez says very quietly, making sure that only him and Benson hear his remark.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2010)

Hale taps his comm badge. "Hale to bridge. The torpedo has been disarmed, you can lower the force field."


----------



## ethandrew (May 19, 2010)

As Lieutenant Commander Winters steps into the dubious room, he wipes his forehead with his arm and takes a sigh, "So how did this happen?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

"Mad?," Benson says with a small smile. "Not what my last pyhic evaluation said."


----------



## Blackrat (May 26, 2010)

Give me a neural stabiliser. Raphael says to Mala. He proceeds to use it to stabilise the trauma and reduce internal pressure to Lt.Grenandine's head and to keep her sedated while he operates. Next was harder. Luckily the wound didn't go through her skull so it was mere case of stopping the bleeding and closing the wound. There was a damaged nerve ending though and it could potentially leave half her face numb and twitchy for the rest of her life. Raphael picks the dermal regenerator and hopes for the best as he starts fixing the cuts and that nerve. Miraculously he manages to set it right and Ms.Grenandine can continue enjoy her life without scars nor nerve damage to mar her beauty.

[sblock=OOC]OOC: Sorry for delay... I blame Red Dead Redemption 

I think I figured the rolls right:
*Neural Stabiliser:* 1d6=2, 1d6=4, 1d6=5 So the best roll was 5 and add 3 I get 8. Success?
*Autosuture:* 1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=3 Highest 4+3=7. Another success.
*Dermal Regenerator:* 1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=5 Drama die 6, next highest 5. 6+5+3=14... Overkill Success with removing scars 
[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (May 29, 2010)

Turning towards Lt. Commander Hale and Lt. Commander Winters, Lt. Morrow said. "From what I saw, the torpedo loaded normally on Red Alert, just as if the launcher was fully functional." She pulls and Anti-Grav pad off the wall. "Would you gentlemen care to escort me and these remnants up to the torpedo magazine?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barely heard by Ensign Benson, "They should have commited you."


[sblock=Holyman] Do you want him as a rival, or do you want him more friendly?[/sblock]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"That was nicely done, Doctor.", states Dr. Corwin appreciatively. "How long do you want to keep her for observation, and then how long for light duty."

[sblock=Blackrat] I would suggest 1-2 days of observation make sure there is no after effect for the head injury, and maybe a week of light duty. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

Benson plays off the comment as if he didn't hear it.

_Hmm.. seems someone is having a bad day. I wonder what it could be. _Benson thinks to himself.

[sblock=OOC] On a scale of 1-10 (ten being out to kill each other) I would say a 5.9 or some such. Who knows maybe it can be scaled back or takin' a notch up. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2010)

"Not quite, Lieutenant. Carsi," Lieutenant Commander Winters calls out, as if he were addressing the computer, "How did this occur? This torpedo tube was shut down for repairs but it loaded itself during Red Alert. Is there a fault in the Red Alert protocol that overrode the Repairs protocol?"


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 2, 2010)

Slowly shimmering into view Carsi appears before the group in the torpedo launcher. 

"As far as I can detect Lt. Commander, there were no faults with the computer systems. But, there are some hard wired lines that link directly with the torpedo magazine that I do not have access to.", Carsi says as she looks towards Steven. 


"When we did the diagnostics on the systems, Lt. Commander, the computer could not tell us what exactly what was wrong, that is why Lt. Grenadine was physically going through each section and checking them by hand.", Lt. Morrow says to Steven and Jonas. "The terminal in the launcher recognized something was wrong, and we trying to check all the systems. "


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

"Well, it looks like we're going to have to tear into those hard-wired lines to find out what happened, and to keep it from happening again," says Lt. Commander Winters. He shakes his head and moves to start helping load the torpedo parts onto the anti-grav sled. "I want these systems 100% operational ASAP. Lieutenant Morrow, unless you have other pressing concerns, I'll need your expertise on this one. Lt. Commander Winters, I realize all of your engineers are probably busy, but if you can spare anyone to help us look into this it would be appreciated."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2010)

"When you've got a moment, Commander, send me the issues that prompted this tube to be put under maintenance in the first place. As bad as it looks on me, this appears to be a build-problem." He helps finish loading up the sled and moves with Hale and Lieutenant Morrow toward the torpedo magazine.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Keep her in for a day. Raphael answers to Corwin. After that, I want you to do a checkup and decide whether to keep her another. Then order a week of light duty.

He looks around the room and sighs. Well, the medbay has now been officially comissioned. I had hoped we'd get farther before the first emergency, but such is our place in the fleet.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 9, 2010)

"Morrow to Williamson", Karen says as she taps on her communicator. "Can you give me the status of launcher 17.6 from the Magazine?"

"I read it active, sir. I read the security report as it being down earlier, but it was online when I came on duty. I thought it had already been fixed.", comes through the communicator. 

"Thank you crewman.", she says as she taps her communicator again. 

"With your permission, sirs. I would like to request the help of "10" and "11" to help me with checking the systems in the magazine. ", she says. 
"I will need Lt. Commander Hale to authorize their access into the magazine, since they are still Academy cadets."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Dr. Crescent sits down at the desk in his office, looking at all the paperwork that had already accumulated. The bell of his office door rings meaning someone is waiting for him outside the office.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't remember how much work this was... Raphael thinks to himself and orders a cup of tea from the replicator. At that moment someone rings the bell.

Hmm. Oh, come in. He says out loud.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2010)

"Authorization approved, Lieutenant." says Hale with a nod. "I'll make the necessary updates in the logs."


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 12, 2010)

The door slides open to reveal Lt. D'Vassa and a small dark haired human behind her in a red uniform. 

"Dr. Crescent, This is Crewman L'thass. I sent most of the senior staff her file earlier.", the Lt. says as she motions for the crewman to sit. 

Taking a quick look in Raphael's  PADD, he does see the file in it, but denotes that it is marked as classified. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Lt. Martinez, make sure all inertial dampners are set to maximum. Mr. Benson bring us up to three quarters impulse on a heading of 345 by 245 mark 4." The Commodore says, as she leans back in her seat. "If we can not do a weapons test, lets at least see how she handles."

As Benson looks down at the navigational side of his console, he notes it is moving away from the asteroid belt and Jupiter itself. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Lt. Commander Winters and Lt. Commander Hale escort Lt. Morrow up to the next deck and to the magazine. They note that going down the corridor to the magazine, there are small obstructions half way down for the two security guards holding phaser rifles to take cover behind. 

As the group approaches, both come to attention in the precense of the superior officers. On the wall by the door, there is a hand scanner, eye scanner and a vocal recognition unit. 

Karen steps up to the door frame with a feeling that she has done this many times before. She puts her hand on the hand scanner and her face against the eye scanner. 

"Lt. Karen Morrow service number 943210245.", as she comes away from the scanner, the duranium 10 inch thick door slides open. Behind the door, a large computer console is set up about 6 feet in front of the door, and behind it is racks and racks of torpedos.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2010)

"345 by 245 mark 4 at three qurtes impulse, aye Commodore." Benson states tapping in the order.

_Strange,_ he thinks _not a standard route._


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Raphael taps his PADD a few times and frowns. Yes, I see you did. A sly smile creeps across his face. And I see it's tagged classified. Now that's very curious. What would warrant that with a crewman? Well, I'll take a look at the file later, you can paraphrase the important now. Tell me, what can I do for you?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2010)

"Impressive, isn't it, Commander?" Winters smiles as he witnesses the awesomeness of the site.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 16, 2010)

"Mr. Benson, Hard About."


OOC: This is a Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) roll with a target number of 7. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Of course, L'thass if you don't mind.", says Lt. D'Vassa. 

L'thass form shimmers and grows, until Dr. Crescent is thinking that he is looking into a mirror. 

"Pleased to meet you Dr. Crescent.", L'thass says but with Dr. Crescent's voice. He extends a hand over the desk to shake Dr. Crescent's hand.

"She is an Alasamorph, Dr. Crescent. That is why her file is marked as classified, and I would rather have you take her initial scans away from the sickbay, so it won't get out."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lt. Morrow goes over to the tactical computer in the photon torpedo magazine. Crewman Williamson is currently running a diagnostic on the master console. 

"I am showing everything fine, sirs", the crewman says. 

"Shut the console down, Williamson. It looks like we are going to take it apart.". Morrow says as she looks back towards Winters and Hale for permission.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah... Raphael, who had thought he had seen nearly everything exclaimed with his eyes wide as he absentmindedly shakes "his own" hand. Now that was quite a paraphrase. I have heard of your species but never thought I'd meet one. Well, I understand your predicament Lt. He looks curiously back at the crewman. Do you have references as to your species' normal medical parameters? If not, we will have to make an appointment for tomorrow so I have time to search those. I believe a colleque of mine recorded such a few years ago. We'll do it here, to have privacy.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

"Hard About, aye!" Benson says instantly tapping in the degrees and running his fingers up the console as if they were turning the ship and not the external dampeners.

[sblock=OOC] Ok Shipboard Systems I have a 3 and my Flight Ops is 5 so I rolled five dice and take the best one or roll three dice and add five. Man maybe you should do the rolling LOL.  Here's  five rolls you can ignore the last two if you need to. I think I got a 10 but still not sure. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

Hale nods. "Do it, Lieutenant. I want this thing fixed before someone else gets hurt."


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 22, 2010)

"Mr. Benson, take us up the Z-Axis by 2000.", comes the order from behind. 

OOC: This is a simple maneuver. As long as you don't roll a 1 on the 3 dice. No problem. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"L'thass take your normal form.", Lt. D'Vassa says. 

Within a second, the image of Dr. Crescent disappears and is replaced with the concentrated light and energy form of an Alasamorph. 

"When would you like to see her, Dr. I will make the appropriate changes in the schedule to accommodate it.", says Lt. D'Vassa. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Yes, sir.", responds Lt. Morrow as she starts the shutdown of the master computer in the torpedo magazine room. 

"Lt. Commander Winters, I thought about using "10" and "11" to check the running lines between the magazine and the launcher computer. But, this console is a little past what I was trained.", she says.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2010)

"This is an advanced ship, Lieutenant, and it is for these reasons precisely we've had "10" and "11" assigned to the Ascendant," Lieutenant Commander Winters says casually. He's about to tap his comm badge before he stops, "Are they authorized to enter into this room, or do they need an escort?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

"Aye," Benson replies excuting the maneuver flawlessly .

_Next thing he will want barrel rolls, hrmph._ Benson thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2010)

Hale smiles. "I hope I get this right," he says under his breath. "Computer, please authorize Science Officer...10110001001010...and Engineering Officer...110110001001011...for access to the Ascendant's torpedo magazine. Authorization Hale-3-5-Beta-Epsilon."


*OOC: I couldn't tell their ranks by the small rank image in the info thread. *


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2010)

"Better than I could do," Winters smiles. "I'm Stephen, by the way, don't think we've been introduced," he says, offering his hand.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhun: Starfleet Cadet. They have not officially graduated yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

Let me check my schedule. Raphael says and taps the padd.

[sblock=OOC]Is there anything he's supposed to be doing in the mean time. If he has time to search for the info this day, and nothing for the morning, he'll make appointment for the next morning. If there's some formal stuff to go through, then for the afternoon so he can find everything first.[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 26, 2010)

"Morrow to "10", I will need some help with the Torpedo Magazine computer on deck 16.", Karen says as she taps her communicator badge. 

"Acknowledged", is the only reply and said with a monotone flat voice. 

Karen pulls out certain tools from a small locker on the wall and starts to open up the computer console itself.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Dr. Crescent checks his PADD, he see a staff meeting lunch with the Commodore tomorrow afternoon. Beyond that he sees his normal schedule of staff checkups and notes that Lt. Commander Hale is scheduled for a checkup tomorrow afternoon. He has free time between 0800 and 0900 and between 1100 and 1200 hours. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Mr. Benson stand by to commit to an Immelman Turn then bring us into pattern Epsilon 3. ", the Commodore says.

Commodore's Starship Tactics roll is a 9. The Immelman will go off satisfactory. 

OOC: Because two actions will go off simulataneously, there will be a 1 penalty to the Shallow Z roll, but since Shallow Z gives a +1 to the Hard About roll it will take out the penalty for the Hard About manuever. The target number rolls for the Shallow Z is a (4+1) 5, and the Hard About is a 7.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

"Nice to meet you Stephen," says Hale, taking the Lt. Commander's hand. "I'm Jonas."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2010)

"You served on the Endeavor, didn't you?" Stephen asked. "That's a fine ship. Saw it a few times when it came to the shipyards for some repairs."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

Hale nods. "After the Battle of Wolf 359 no doubt." The Lieutenant Commander offers a slight smile. "The Endeavor is a fine ship to be sure, though I think she pales compared to the Ascendant."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2010)

Stephen smiles sheepishly, "That's the point, isn't it? To usher in a new technological era for the Federation. Mayhaps there will be a day where only a skeleton crew is needed to run a Galaxy-Class starship," the engineer muses aloud.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2010)

Hale chuckles. "Then what would the rest of us do?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2010)

[sblock=above post]

"Mr. Benson stand by to commit to an Immelman Turn then bring us into pattern Epsilon 3. ", the Commodore says.

Commodore's Starship Tactics roll is a 9. The Immelman will go off satisfactory. 

OOC: Because two actions will go off simulataneously, there will be a 1 penalty to the Shallow Z roll, but since Shallow Z gives a +1 to the Hard About roll it will take out the penalty for the Hard About manuever. The target number rolls for the Shallow Z is a (4+1) 5, and the Hard About is a 7.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Not that I know anything about what you are talking about but it has been awhile are you waiting on a roll from me? [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC:

HM: Yes two rolls for flight ops, 3 dice taking the highest. The Commodore ordered a starship tactics manuever, then the pattern goes into a defensive pattern that combines two manuevers. These Manuevers are Hard About and Shallow Z. The first roll is Shallow Z with a difficulty of 5, and the second roll is the Hard About with a difficulty of 7.  

Ethandrew & Rhun: The console will take a couple of hours to go through, will you both stay there the whole time?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

Benson finds that some of the manuevers aren't as easy in the field as they are on the data pad.

[sblock=OOC] Ok two rolls Shallow Z 6 and Hard About 5 but that is before my Flight Ops of 5 so I hope that is added in or we are in for a bad ride.  [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: Holyman, yes your skill roll is added in for a total of 11 and 10, so you are in pretty good shape.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2010)

*OOC: Hale will stay and assist as best he can, unless he receives orders to do otherwise.*


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm. I will search the needed files today evening, and I'll see you tomorrow at 0800. He says to L'thass and then turns to regard D'Vassa. Is that alright for you?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2010)

OOC: Winters will stay and help as well, and if help is not needed, he will observe. It'd been too long off a touring ship, best re-familiarize himself with all aspects.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 14, 2010)

"Ensign, so how do you think she manuevers?", comes the question from behind Benson. 


OOC: HM, she is the fastest ship you have piloted, even the impulse engines run just short of achieving warp speed. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Yes, that is fine Dr. Crescent." comes out of the air near the energy form of L'thass, but Rapheal never sees anything resembling a mouth. 

"I will make the changes to the duty schedule. Thank you, Dr.", answers Lt. D'vassa as she makes her way out of the door. 

L'thass follows the orion officer, changing back to her human female shape within a second of reaching the door. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two hours have passed within the torpedo magazine. Both, Hale and Winters have been lending a hand taking apart and checking the circuits of the main magazine computer. 

Lt. Morrow is currently comparing isolinear chips on a reader padd. In the background the bynars in the monotone voices can be heard as they finish running the diagnostics on the isolated computer lines that run to the torpedo launcher. 

"Sirs, we can not find anything wrong with the cabling. What can we do to help now?", asks 10 & 11, as each of the twins alternate the words being spoken creating a stereo type effect. 

 "Sir, can you look at this please. It seems different than the other chips next to it.", as Lt. Morrow turns back towards Lt. Commander Winters. "Comparing the chips in 17.6 and 17.7, the coding seems to have a different structure."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2010)

Hale runs a hand through his hair and frowns as he hears Morrow's words. His first thoughts ran to sabotage as he waited to hear what Winters might have to say about the differently coded chip.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

"Well sir there is something to the old saying 'To much of a good thing'."

Benson says turning in his seat towards the commodore. "She is fast, the fastest I have ever been on. And that means it will take some getting use to, I hope I'm up for the challenge." He turns back to the console and then belatenly remembers to add. "Sir." to the higher ranking officer.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2010)

"This is as careless an oversight as possible, I'd hate to think this wasn't more than just a slip of a mind on a long day," Winters says as he kneels down next to the Lieutenant, inspecting the two chips. "I need to know if this rogue chip is being used anywhere else in the entire ship."


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 17, 2010)

OOC Ethandrew: Please make an Systems Engineering (Weapons) test. 4 dice (3 for intellect and the 1 extra die for your engineering apptitude) rolled for your Intellect then take the highest number rolled and add in the 3 for the skill.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 19, 2010)

Check it, Drama Die: System Engineering (Weapons) Test: 6, 1, 5, 6: + 3. So a total of 15.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 21, 2010)

"Ensign Benson, return us to 40 by 12 mark 5. You have the bridge.", says the Commodore as she gets out of ther center seat and walks across the bridge over to her ready room.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Rapheal is looking at L'thass' files, he notices that there are numerous test results here from Starfleet Academy, with two special procedures at Starfleet Medical. 

He starts reading the files on his pad, taking a drink every so often. When his communicator goes off.

"Dr. Corwin to Dr. Crescent, you wanted a few minutes warning before Crewman Montgomery is scheduled to show up."

He put the PADD down and looked at his schedule. Crewman Montgomery is coming today to check out her baby's condition. The crewman is only four months pregnant, but since it is her first baby, she has become a little paranoid about its condition. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Steven slowly looks through the data complied on the reader, he sees some distinctive formations within the code that usually was on older ships. As he scrolls back through it again, he denotes the subroutine and sees the Constellation's name in there. 

Pulling the chip out of the reader, he takes another good look at it. It looks just like all the others, even with the Ascendant and NX-76620 etched in to the chip. Somehow this chip got programmed for the wrong class of ship. It must have happened at the dock, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2010)

Hale takes a step closer. "What have you found, commander?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2010)

"It's odd," Winters stammered out, his focus solely on the data and the chips. "It appears as if this chip was designed for a Constellation class starship, and is not wholly compatible with the Ascendant." 

He his gaze moves to Morrow and Hale as he stands from his crouch, "If this was malicious, I'd be very surprised. Lieutenant, see about replicating a new chip with the proper designation. Failing that, since we're still in the Sol system, we can just swing back to Utopia and pick up a new one."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

"Interesting," says Hale with a frown. "While it may be an accident, I still think it warrants investigation. I mean, for that chip to get in there, it would have had to get routed to the Ascendant by mistake, and then installed in the system without anyone catching it." The Lt. Commander shrugs. "Certainly not impossible, but I'd like to be sure."


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 26, 2010)

Lt. Morrow turns back towards Lt. Commander Winters, "Yes, sir. I think I can replicate and reprogram a new chip within the hour, sir." She turns with both the good one and bad one in her hand and heads out of the magazine.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

"Keep me informed," says Hale. "I should report our findings." He nods his head to Winters, and then moves to leave the ship's magazine, making his way back to the bridge.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters looks around the magazine, the only one left in the room, and soaks up its splendor. It truly was a sight to behold, a great, destructive sight. After a few moments, he turns and exits the magazine as well, heading toward his office to file his own report, do a little research, and hopefully track where this fault originated.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 4, 2010)

Coming on to the bridge, Lt. Commander Hale notices that Ensign Benson currently has the center seat. As the two eyes meet, Benson makes a motion over towards the door to the hallway that leads to the Commodore's ready room as well as to the briefing room. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Lt. Commander Winters arrives just around the corner from his office, he notices Lt. Singh waiting outside the door. As he turns around for a second, he notices that this is still Alpha shift, and wonders why Lt. Singh from Beta shift is waiting. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. Crescent rounds the corner from his office into the main sickbay. He notices that Dr Corwin has already set up for Crewman Montgomery's examination on biobed three against the wall. 

Looking across the room, he also sees the male andorian nurse checking on Ensign Grenadine, who seems to be resting comfortably.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

Hale nods at Benson, and then moves down the hallway to the door to the Commodore's ready room. He pauses for just a moment, and then sounds the chime.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2010)

Winters pace slows almost to a stop when he spots the Beta-shift Lt. Singh. "Is there something I can help you with, Lieutenant?" Winters asks apprehensively.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 7, 2010)

"Enter", says the voice through the door, then the door slides open. 

Jonas sees the Commodore and Admiral Kiel sitting down in the couch area of her ready room. 

"Have a seat Commander.", as she makes a hand wave at the couch. "Actually we wanted to talk to you about your future."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Uhh sorry, Commander", Singh says as he drops the padd he was working on, and then picks it up off the floor. 

He holds the padd out for Steven to take. 

"I would like to test some changes on the port sensor arrays, with some ideas I had, sir."

As Steven quickly scans the padd, it looks like a reconfigurement of the sensor array and replacement of a few parts with new ones made in one of the engineering labs. It could be an improvement, but its questionable until tested. Of course, Singh also improved the sensors on the Enterprise with a 10% performance gain. 

It is a really complicated set of plans, Steven thinks to himself, It might have to bring the rear sensor arrays offline for a day or two for the changes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

Jonas nods, and take the proffered chair. "Thank you, ma'am. I came to report on the situation with the torpedo launcher but...my future?" It is clear that Hale is caught a bit off guard by his superior's remarks.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 11, 2010)

"Let me start from the beginning.", Kris said as she made the motion for him to have a seat. 

"We all know Commander Cherok is physically not able to carry through his duties, but he has been a friend for a long time and I really do not want to put him out of the service. With special permission from Admiral Kiel, I have moved him into an position in which Starfleet does not use that much any more." Pouring a cup of tea out of a silver tea set, "How much sugar would you like."

"For the most part, Starfleet a long time ago combined the position of First Officer and Executive Officer into one position. I would like to move him into the Executive Officer position cover half of Beta and Gamma shift, while I cover Alpha and the first half of Beta shift."

Kris picks up a small saucer of scones and offers one to the Admiral then to Hale. "I need an experienced officer to move into the First Officer position. This would require a lot of extra work from that officer. The First Officer is responsible for Away Teams, as well as shift scheduling and evaluations of the Senior Staff."

"Basically a few seconds of excitement followed by hours of paperwork.", the Admiral chimes in. "Sometimes, I really regret taking a Command position. I always get the paperwork now, and never the excitement."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2010)

Raphael looks through the notes about Montgomery and then pages Corwin back. This should be a standard checkup so why don't you perform it, if it is ok for her. There are still some things I need to cover from my files myself.

Provided everyone is ok with the arrangement, Raphael continues on preparing for next morning.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2010)

Hale smiles at the Commodore, clearly please. It wasn't everyday that promotions came along.  "Ma'am, it would an honor to serve as First Officer. Even if it means more paperwork."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2010)

After scanning the padd, Winters ushers Singh into his office, "This is quite interesting, Lieutenant. Why didn't you bring this up before we launched, where a day or two might have been able to be worked on concurrently with other final touch-ups? I don't mean to be negative, if I'm reading this correctly, this would be a boon to our port sensor arrays, and of course heaps of praise on your shoulders, but I'm not too sure how eager command will be having these sensors down the first day or two of our maiden voyage."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 12, 2010)

"Okay, Commander, I will put into the daily orders tomorrow.", as she places the small saucer of scones back onto the table. "Beyond that what is the situation of the torpedo launcher?"

OOC: Rhun, you wont evaluate senior staff, I thought about it and that would be more the commodore's job. Basically more of how Ryker would have to deal with disciplinary issues with crew and everyone should come to you with problems before the Commodore, unless it is truly an emergency situation. Like how Ryker told Shelby, I bring all the options to the captain. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I am sorry, Lt. Commander, but we didn't turn on the main sensor systems until we left spacedock. I was working on the systems and I thought that if we tried this, it might be better." Singh replies, as he puts his finger onto his collar and pulls it out a little. He looks quite nervous towards you. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Yes, Dr. Crescent. Beyond that Lt. Grenadine is doing well, but she wants to go back to work now. I have told her if she doesn't stay put, I will sedate her to stay put.", she hands Raphael a datapad with vital signs and other reports on the Lt.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 13, 2010)

"Relax Lieutenant, I'm not displeased, quite the opposite actually," Winters stated. Singh's nervousness increased his own nerves, but for the sake of sanity, he had to maintain his composure. "I'll broach the subject with the Commodore, if she's receptive to the change, which might not happen, or might not occur til after our first mission, then we'll get started. Is there anyway this 1 to 2 day timeframe can be widdled down to something a bit more palatable?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

Hale nods. "Thank you, ma'am. As far as the torpedo tube is concerned, it appears as though an improperly coded isolinear chip was installed in the firing control system. It was programmed for a Constellation class starship, even though the chip itself carried the identification code for the Ascendant. I'd like permission to begin an investigation. While I don't suspect sabotage, I'd be remiss in my duties as head of security if I didn't investigate this fully."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 15, 2010)

"Sir, I can replace section by section, but this would still result in the system being offline. It would be shorter times, but it might limit sensor range to 50% or 75% of current range until the upgrade was complete.", Lt. Singh said to Steven. 

"Lt. Morrow to Lt. Commander Winters, the chip has been replaced. We are ready to bring the Magazine computer up for diagnositics.", comes through Steven's commbadge. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Go ahead and investigate Commander, and make sure you and Steven send a copy to Admiral McKenzie as classified so he is aware of the problem. ", said Kris. "Also have the senior staff prep for a command briefing by Admiral Sa'avik at 1700 hours, regarding the Gorn situation."

"Lt. Morrow to Lt. Commander Hale, the chip has been replaced. We are ready to bring the Magazine computer up for diagnostics.", comes through Jonas' commbadge.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

"I'll see to it right away, ma'am," says Hale. The Lieutenant Commander then answers Morrow's comm. "Go ahead and bring the magazine computer online. As soon as its up, I want you to begin a Level 1 diagnostic."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 18, 2010)

"That might be the best method to achieve this upgrade, so as to not cripple our sensors," Winters stated to Singh, he appeared ready to continue when Lieutenant Morrow comes over the comm. "Acknowledged, Lieutenant, please send me over the diagnostic reports when you are complete."

He stands from his seat, Singh's pad in hand, he smiles shyly at the engineer, "Well, I think it's better to start this sooner rather than later, so let me go get this approved before your shift begins." Lieutenant Commander Winters doesn't wait for Singh to leave his office before he departs and heads for the bridge, where he's assuming Commodore will be located.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 21, 2010)

Steven walks across the bridge, seeing Ensign Benson in the center seat. As there eyes meet, he slightly moves his head to point towards the door that goes towards the Commodore's ready room. 

Steven nods his head slightly and passes through the door and rings the small button on the outside of the door. 

"Come in", is heard as the door slides open. In the lounge part of her ready room, Steven finds Lt. Commander Hale, Admiral Kiel, and Commodore Rardon sitting on the couches with tea and scones sitting in front of them on the small table.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

*OOC: I'll retconn my above post, so as not to leave the Commodore's ready room. *


Hale offers Steven a friendly nod and smile as he enters the chamber, but remains quiet.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2010)

Upon seeing the Commodore, Admiral, and Hale, Lieutenant Commander Winters stops in his tracks, "Oh," he mutters in surprise.

It takes him a moment to gather his thoughts, clutching the padd close to his chest, he looks down and remembers his purpose coming here. "Sorry to intrude, but Lieutenant Singh has proposed an idea that could improve sensors, much like he did with the Enterprise." He hands the padd over to Commodore Rardon.

As she first looks at it, he continues, "Downside is the sensors would have to be minimized while the work is being done, apparently about 50-75% of current sensor range for the 1 to 2 day upgrade. I figure now, before we really start getting into the thick of things, that can be accommodated."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 26, 2010)

"Really, how much further will it extend our sensors out?", the Commodore says as picks up the teapot and with a motion asks if Steven would like a cup. 

Admiral Kiel's ears perk up when Steven talks about upgrading the sensors. She reaches her hand out towards Steven to recieve the PADD in his hands.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2010)

"Any number right now would be pure conjecture," Winters said with a dismissive shake of the head, holding up his palm in a stopping motion to refuse the offer of tea. After handing off the padd to Admiral Kiel, of which his hands shook ever so slightly at the exchange, he continued, "Lieutenant Singh did similar work on the Enterprise which improved sensor efficiency by 10%, but it'd be difficult to have a definitive number without actually making the adjustments first. Chicken and the egg, really. Wait, no, not like that at all actually."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

Hale liked Steven's idea. He didn't know much about the Lt. Commander, but the man seemed to know his engineering. He decided to add his own voice to the discussion. "I might point out that from a tactical perspective, an improvement to our sensor systems and their efficiency could possibly translate into improved efficiency and accuracy with our weapon systems as well."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 29, 2010)

Admiral Kiel hands the PADD over to the Commodore for her to review. "This is interesting, but beyond my knowledge of the sensor systems. But the schematics are  just a plan to upgrade the port sensor array to test the theory." 

The Commodore scans the PADD for a couple of minutes, looking at the schematic. "This is beyond me also. If this looks possible Steven, go ahead and put it into your work schedule."

"Also Steven, there will be a Senior Staff meeting in the Breifing Room at 1700 with Admiral Sa'avik for a overbriefing on the Gorn. Hopefully, we might have an update on the Discovery and the Diplomatic Team on Cestus III."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

Lt. Commander Hales stands from his seat. "If you will all excuse me, I should go and make sure the rest of the senior staff knows about the briefings."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 30, 2010)

"Yes sir," Winters nods to the Commodore and makes to follow Hale out, "Oh, how long should it take us to reach Gorn? We might be able to implement these changes on the way there and have everything up and running by the time we arrive."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2010)

"It will take us two days to reach Starbase 39-Sierra at normal cruise speed. We are expecting to stay at the Starbase for two hours to take on more supplies and from there, it will take about 18 hours to reach the borders of the Gorn Confederacy. ", the Commodore states, then takes a small sip of her tea. 

"Once we reach the borders, we are to head to Cestus III and see if the diplomatic team has any success in contacting the Gorn Imperator." 


OOC: The Gorn territory falls below the klingon section that is just below the triangle where the Romulan, Klingon and UFP borders meet.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 31, 2010)

"Then I can confidently say that we should have this changes to the port sensor arrays up and active before we reach the diplomatic team, possibly before Starbase 39-Sierra. I'll go inform my team. Sirs," Winters waits until being properly dismissed, and as soon as he is, he leaves the room and makes to leave the bridge, aimed to go to Engineering.

So far the Ascendant had kept him busy and active, as busy as when he was building the boat, and they hadn't even left Sector 001 yet.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2010)

*SB39-S is a pretty long way from Gorn space though, isn't it?*


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2010)

"It sounds like you both have enough to do. Go ahead gentlemen.", the Commodore states as she picks up her cup and takes another sip of tea. 


OOC: 39-Sierra is out side of the triangle and south of it. It is probably abit more than 18 hours, but the map is a bit subjective. 

Im going to go ahead and move us up to the conference with Admiral Sa'avik, unless any one else wants to do anything?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

Hale takes his leave of the others, and busies himself with the tasks he has to do prior to the conference with Admiral Sa'avik. There was, after all, plenty to do.


*OOC: Sounds good to me, KT.*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2010)

Busying himself with organizing beta shift's transformation of the port array sensors, as well as writing his report on the wayward torpedo magazine, Lieutenant Commander Winters continues working right up to the Senior Officer's meeting.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

*Commodore's Log:* We are currently on our way to Starbase 39-Sierra at our cruise speed of Warp 9.2. Once there, the rest of our assigned crew will board and we will be leaving Admiral Kiel and Admiral Sa'avik at the starbase. 

We will be headed towards Cestus III, a world just outside of the borders of the Gorn Confederacy. In a little under an hour from now, Admiral Sa'avik will be giving us a briefing on the Gorn and what we might expect.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

Walking into the briefing room, there is plenty of seats around the table. Admiral Kiel and Admiral Sa'avik are currently discussing things quietly between themselves in the corner of the room. Lt. D'vassa's hands are moving quite quickly over a communications console in the room. 

As Lt. Martinez is the last senior officer to walk into the briefing room, the small discussions between the officers at the briefing table cease. Admiral Sa'avik walks over to the head of the table and nods towards Lt. D'vassa.

"Since we are all here now, let us begin.", states Admiral Sa'avik as the display board behind her lights up and shows a picture of a Gorn. "In the last hundred and three years since we have first encountered the Gorn with the attack on Cestus III in 2297, we have not learned that much about this race. The following film is a visual archive from the records of the USS Enterprise and their encounter with the Gorn."

The viewscreen lights up and a picture of Captain James Kirk is displayed speaking into what appears to be a log communicator. 

"This is Captain James Kirk of the Starship Enterprise. Whoever finds this, please get it to Starfleet Command. I'm engaged in personal combat with a creature apparently called a Gorn. He's immensely strong. Already, he has withstood attacks from me that would have killed a Human being. Fortunately, though strong, he is not agile. The agility and I hope the cleverness, is mine."

The board then switches to the Gorn, who seems to be hearing this log entry through his recorder. The Gorn is a large reptilian humanoid that stands close to eight feet tall. 






 


The video keeps playing through the confrontation with the Gorn, showing Captain Kirk inventive enough to make a primitive version of gunpowder and a cannon loaded with diamonds. Captain Kirk even though he wins the trial combat, he refuses to dispatch the Gorn captain in a moment of compassion and mercy.

Admiral Sa'avik moves back in front of the viewscreen, "One of things learned, was that the Federation built the Cestus III colony in an area claimed by the Gorn as one of their territories. We set up a diplomatic presence on the planet of Clanhaven for the next couple of decades in which diplomats for the Federation and the Gorn tried to work out their differences."

"The Gorn have a very complex ideal of honor, called Gessegrissgir, much more complicated than ever found in the Klingons and the Romulans. After the last hundred years, we still do not understand what truly makes up this code of honor. But this ideal is counter balanced by the idea of Ussegssirr, which is an expansionistic attitude that has been nicknamed 'Manifest Destiny' by some of the human diplomats". 

"The actual government of the Gorn is ruled by an Imperator, born to the racial species of the Gorn called the Blackscales, which are considered to be a royal bloodline. Beneath the Imperator are two Autarchs, one chosen from the homeworld of S'sgaron and the other from the strongest of their outer colony worlds. Beneath the Autarachs, is a selection of Gorn representatives from each of their worlds in a council."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

"So far are there any questions on what I have covered?", Admiral Sa'avik states as she looks back towards the senior officers.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters shakes his head when his eyes meet the Admiral's. So far everything was pretty straight forward, now he was just curious as to the nature of this mission.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

Lieutenant Hale too remains quiet, simply taking notes on his PADD as he listens attentively to the Admiral's briefing.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2010)

"Lt. D'vassa are you ready?", Admiral Sa'avik turns her gaze towards the Orion communications officer. 

"Yes, Admiral, secure connection achieved with Admiral Mendez at Cestus III.", with a few quick keystrokes a light hum fills the room. 

In front of the viewscreen, a full holographic version of Admiral Mendez appears with a young brunette ensign behind him. Admiral Mendez, recently promoted to this position from command of Starbase K-7. 

"Ladies and gentlemen, I am Admiral Mendez, Commander of Cestus III colony. This is Ensign Kirk currently assigned as the diplomatic attache to the Federation Ambassador to the Gorn Confederacy.", he says as his hand sweeps backwards towards the young human female behind him. 

"A threat has arisen that could adversely affect the peace treaty with the Gorn, and the Ascendant has been assigned to deal with it. Failure to meet the threat, and meet it quickly could result in the complete breakdown in the peace talks, and the possible outbreak of war."

The young human female moves up to past the Admiral. "While much of Gorn society and culture remains unknown, certain facts have gradually grown clear. The most important of these deal with the way the Gorn view government as Admiral Sa'avik has explained."

"One of the two Autarchs and one faction of the council favors a negotiated settlement with the Federation; the other Autarch and council faction favors war. Their basic goals are the same - freedom for the Gorn to expand unchecked by outside powers is paramount to all. Only the methods of the two factions differ. "

"This faction in favor of negotiated settlement disagreed with the raid on Federation shipping. Since the raiding began, they have been striving for a diplomatic approach to the whole problem. In addition, they are stubborn and intractable."

"The other Autarch, leading the faction in favor of war, ordered the raid. A narrow majority of the council supported the move. But since the initial raids, the commander returned convinced that the Federation might be dealt with through diplomacy. The actionist party splintered. The Autarch gathered some stalwart supporters and departed, swearing never to abandon his people to serving a foreign, alien power. This rupture is Gorn government is one of the reasons that peace negotiations have dragged on so long."

As the liason officer threatens to get too deeply engrossed in her lecture on Gorn society and goals, Admiral Mendez cuts her off and steers the briefing back to the essentials with the following information:

"Recently, the renegade Autarch turned up in the command of a band of Gorn determined to wage war despite the council's decisions. This group has at least three or four Gorn cruisers, and has been launching piratical attacks on Federation shipping in the frontier region. Three more freighters have been reported lost in two weeks, culminating with the attack on the USS Discovery." A picture shows up in the viewscreen behind with a gorn battlecruiser slowly flying through the stars. 






​

"When reports of these attacks by Gorn warships came in, the Gorn Ambassador did everything in his power to reassure the Federation Ambassador that this was not being carried out at the order of the government. It was established rapidly that this action was being carried out by renegades; indeed the Gorn was even able to identify the location of the most likely base of operations for the Gorn pirates, an abandoned Gorn outpost world lying within the Federation colony world Veldenia V."

"The Gorn representatives have requested permission to deal with the situation themselves, under the precept of their complicated honor and obligations. This request would have involved allowing a squadron of Gorn warships to assemble and enter Federation space. Starfleet has not agreed, against the advice of certain members of the Diplomatic Corps.", a twinge of disgust comes across Admiral Mendez's face as he states this. 

"Starfleet feels that the situation is an internal security matter, and wishes to deal with it as such. But the proper course of action cannot be implemented without permission from the Gorn, since the Frontier Accord would necessarily need to be suspended for the action. The Gorn won't give that permission, unless a specific condition is met."

"The Gorn representatives are unwilling to allow an attack on the renegades without first offering a chance of submission, and under their code of honor and conduct it is important that members of the Gorn embassy present this chance directly. It would be dishonorable to permit the Autarch and his followers to be faced with submitting to aliens from the Federation. The Gorn will allow the Federation action only on the condition that they be permitted to deliver a personal message urging submission. Starfleet has accepted this, deferring a summons of the nearest starship until the attempt has been made."

"Now, though, another problem has arisen. The Gorn ship orbiting Cestus III and serving the diplomatic mission has suffered a breakdown of its entire navigational computer system, possibly an act of sabotage by secret actionist supporters among the Gorn delegation. A second courier expected from the Confederacy is now three days overdue. Starfleet cannot afford to wait much longer, for word of new attacks on Federation shipping has arrived. If something is not done quickly, it will be necessary to call in multiple ships, treaty or no treaty. To do so could solidify enough distrust and suspicion to cause the Gorn to repudiate all the negotiations and renew the war. "

"The Gorn embassy has accepted an alternative. Embassy representatives are to be transported on their mission of peace aboard a Federation vessel, the Ascendant. This ship along with Ensign Kirk who will serve as a liaison. The destination will be the planet believed to hold the Gorn outpost. Once the Gorn diplomat has delivered his message, the Captain is to act at his discretion, though the advice of the Gorn party and their Federation liaison should be consulted when possible."

"The Ascendant's computer is being updated with all relevant information on the Gorn that has been uncovered during the negotiations. In addition, Ensign Kirk, the diplomatic liason officer who will accompany the Ascendant, will have additional knowledge that can help fill in the blanks or answer questions that may arise."

"All must tread wearily, for the Gorn are a proud race with a high regard for the honor, obligations, and responsibilities of the individual. A false step could destroy the hard-won gains of years of diplomatic relations, and it could lead to a war as brutal as the Romulan War. This, above all else, must not happen."

"Are there any questions?", the admiral asks, as he looks towards the senior officers.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2010)

Raphael sat pressing his index fingers to his lips while listening to the briefing. Well, medical concerns were his to adress and he had a question. My knowledge on Gorn physiology is somewhat lacking. I hope we can acquire some records from them in case of emergency. I would hate to cause a diplomatic incident just because I couldn't treat something simple because of lack of knowledge. Exobiology was his specialty, but Gorn were so out of his usual studies that it wouldn't hurt to get more data.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Hale rubs his chin for a moment. "How many Gorn diplomats will we be transporting?"


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 11, 2010)

Ensign Kirk slowly moves past the admiral, to answer the doctor's question. "We have transmitted everything we have on the subchannel, you should be able to access what we have on your computers now."

Rapheal picks up the small PADD that he brought with him to the meeting. Slowly scrolling through the PADD, he does find the transmitted medical information on the Gorn, as well as the medical records on Lt. Srosski from Starfleet Medical.

Ensign Kirk then turns towards Jonas, "The Gorn ambassador's name is S'slee. He is an older gorn that is more than one hundred and fifty years old. It turns out that the gorn captain that fought my uncle in the Metatron arena, became one of the stauchest supporters for negotiation with the Federation."

"Beyond Ambassador S'slee, he will be bring two of his aides, Slas'sarn and Gris'lass, and five guards as well as myself as your liason officer."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2010)

Winters had remained pretty quiet during the briefing, it was a little unnerving being in a room with so many important people in Star Fleet. The last few days had been a whirlwind of nervousness, but he had to suffer through it, take a few deep breaths, and focus, "Is it possible for an engineering team to be transported over to the Gorn ship orbiting Cestus III to work on their navigational systems? I'm sure they're likely to refuse, with their honor system and everything."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

Hale nods. "I'll make sure the proper security and escort are in place for the Gorn's arrival."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 16, 2010)

"We have offered to have an engineering team beam up from Cestus III, but they have refused citing it as sovereign soil. ", the young ensign says as she turns towards Lt. Commander Winters. "Ambassador S'slee seems to seem friendly, but there are other members of his staff that I wonder about."

Admiral Mendez steps in front of the young ensign, before she states anymore of her suspicions. "There is nothing that we can prove, so please do not treat any of the diplomatic party differently."

"I am glad you are on top of things Lt. Commander, I do not want any chance of a diplomatic incident on top of this fiasco.", Admiral Mendez says towards Lt. Commander Hale.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2010)

"I'll be very clear with my staff. We'll make sure a diplomatic incident doesn't happen, Admiral."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 19, 2010)

"Are there any other questions?", asked Admiral Mendez. 

As no other questions are voiced, Admiral Sa'avik moves to the front of the room. "Thank you for your time, Admiral. Ensign. The Ascendant should be at Cestus III in just under two days after stopping at Starbase 39-Sierra."

"It will be nice to see her here, Admiral. Hopefully, this Gorn situation can be solved without creating an incident.", he nods to the side, then the transmission ceases. 

Lt. D'Vassa speaks up, "Transmission has ended, Admiral."

"Commodore Rardon, is there anything you wish to add?", as Admiral Sa'avik turns towards Kris. 

"No, I think we have at least covered the basics, so the senior staff needs to digest the information and do their own research. Ladies and Gentlemen, dismissed.", as the Commodore turns back to the senior staff. 

The Senior Staff as one entity, stand up out of their chairs and slide the chairs back into the table. The room quickly empties, leaving Admiral Sa'avik, Admiral Kiel, and Commodore Rardon. 

Jonas hears his name called as he feels a touch on his arm while leaving the breifing room. He turns around to see Lt. D'vassa. "Have you eaten yet? Do you want to grab something to eat real quick?"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2010)

After the briefing on the mission, and his lack of true duty in it other than to maintain millions of intricacies in the state-of-the-art, flash-forward-into-the-future, marvel-of-technology ship, Lieutenant Commander Winters proceeded down to his office in Engineering to help with the sensor adjustments.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Jonas smiles at the Lieutenant. "I'm starving, actually. I'd love to grab a bite."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2010)

As the hours approach 2300, Hale drops D'Vassa off after a nice dinner and talk afterwards. 

"Don't forget about our workout session at 0600." She tells Jonas as she gives him a peck on the cheek.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Time has flown for Steven, helping Lt. Singh with the modifications. Lt. Singh has gone down to engineering to check one of the settings. 

Steven cramped into the wall junction, has sweat rolling into his eyes, from all of his muscles cramping from the ackward position his body is in. Squirming a little bit, he relives the cramp on his right side. 

A female voice comes from the room, "Lt. Commander Winters, you asked to be notified at 2300 hours." 

Squirming around a little more, he catches the sight of Carsi standing outside of the wall.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rubbing the weariness out of his eyes, Dr. Crescent puts down the PADD with the medical and physilogical information on the Gorn. He looks back at the antique clock on the wall of his office and notes the time as 2300 hours.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2010)

"I won't," Hale responds, before leaving D'Vassa and heading back to his own cabin. "Long, long day he mutters to himself," as he enters. The Lieutenant Commander takes a few minutes to update his log on the days events, and updates his calendar with the additional tasks he needs to perform tomorrow. As he finally heads off to bed, he only hopes that it will be a quiet night, and that he can get in some good sleep.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 25, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Winters jumped a little at the voice, a painful experience due to the cramped and tight quarters he currently found himself in, realization cluing in rather quickly that it was Carsi who spoke and what exactly she had said, "Oh, thank you, Carsi. I uhh, I'll finish this up then retire to my quarters. Remind me if an hour passes by and I'm not done, could you?"

The work needed to be done, and Winters wasn't one wont to leave work left undone, as he is well aware sleep would be difficult to come by.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 27, 2010)

As the 05:30 alarm rings, Jonas quickly changes into a set of sweats. 

At 6:00, D'vassa rings the bell for Jonas' room. They slowly walk towards the holodeck as she descibes what the exercise for this morning will be. D'Vassa goes over the base intelligence methods and training for shadowing a person as she was taught in the Special Training Program at the Academy. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The alarm for 0600 rings, slowly awakening Steven. Moaning, as he wakes up with all sorts of muscle pain from the different positions he was in last night working on the sensor upgrades.  


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The alarm for 0600 rings, slowly awakening Rapheal from a wierd dream. Last night, he had a bad night from dreams of a shape shifter chasing him through the corridors of the ship.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2010)

_Ngh... Must be all that reading on those Alasamorphs..._ Raphael thinks to himself as he wakes after the less than well spent night. He takes a tea from the replicator, heads for a morning jog. Passing Hale and D'vassa he greets them with a short G'morning, and by then he is already past the corner. After the jog he takes a shower and quick breakfast.

By the time he is finished it's nearing 0800 and Raphael heads to his office to see L'Thass. Once there he orders another of his special tea blends that he had programmed to the office replicator.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

Jonas listens intently to D'Vassa's instructions, eager to learn anything that could make him better at his job. He goes about the training professionally, trying his best to learn the STP techniques for shadowing someone. It wouldn't likely be of much use on a starship, but Jonas knew enough about Starfleet to know that postings were subject to change with little notice.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 30, 2010)

Dripping in sweat, Lt. Commander Hale exits out of the holodeck with Lt. D'Vassa. Who knew that shadowing a target within the city was so much work. 

"Let's go get something to eat." she states to him, as she heads towards the Mess Hall. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. Crescent is reviewing the medical and scientific data on the Alasamorph again, when the door bell rings. As the door opens, L'Thass walks into the small medical office. 

"Good Morning, Doctor Crescent. I am here as requested.", the brunette female said.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

"Sounds great," says Hale, walking with D'Vassa to the mess. "I hadn't realized how much effort was involved in shadowing techniques." He continues to make small talk with the Lieutenant en route, and throughout breakfast.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah yes, right on time. Well then, why don't you assume your natural form so we can begin. Raphael says matter of factly as he pics up the tricorder from the table and starts improvising the standard checkup on completely unfamiliar anatomy...


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 10, 2010)

As, Lt Commander Hale finishes his shower and gets his duty uniform on, he looks back on the good breakfast that he shared with D'Vassa. He also remembers asking if she would be free for dinner, but she declined by saying that she had a meeting with Admiral Sa'avik before they arrived at Starbase 39-Sierra. 

Quickly checking his shipboard mail, he has correspondence from the different Senior Officers about duy schedules. He also finds a email from Lt. Srosski about running emergency drills before they go into a hostile situation. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Lt. Commander Winters comes into Main Engineering, he is suprised to see Lt. Grenadine on duty a shift earlier than she was supposed to be. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. Crescent putting Crewman L'thass through her paces, discovers that she can only shapeshift into creature shapes as small as a mouse or as tall as a tall white gorilla shaped creature with a huge horn on the top of his head. 

On a hunch, Rapheal shows her a picture of a larger and less well-known monster. After a few seconds of studying the picture, L'thass is easily able to take its shape. 

After having her try to take the shape of inanimate objects, she winds up unable to take the form and very exhausted. Looking at the tricorder as she takes the form, Rapheal thinks that she might not be physically able to masquerade as a physical inanimate object.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> Quickly checking his shipboard mail, he has correspondence from the different Senior Officers about duty schedules. He also finds a email from Lt. Srosski about running emergency drills before they go into a hostile situation.




Hale takes some time to go over the duty schedules and ensure that adequate coverage is available for all three duty shifts before sending the necessary responses to the Senior Officers. As long as the staff remained healthy and there were no surprises, it appeared that the Ascendant would have more than adequate staff to ensure full coverage.

He then replies to Lt. Srosski's message about running emergency drills. It was a prudent idea, and he certainly wanted to make sure they got those done before they took on the Gorn envoy.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 23, 2010)

Hale puts together an quick emergency drill schedule and drops it off with Crewman Bridger for the Commodore to look at and approve later. 


Most of Alpha shift goes normally as the day progresses:



OOC: A lot of between here and the Gorn is going to be regular routine. Should I just pick it up entering gorn territory?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> OOC: A lot of between here and the Gorn is going to be regular routine. Should I just pick it up entering gorn territory?




OOC: Probably a good idea, KT. While I like the realism of going over all the details, I know a lot of players get bored when there isn't more action going on.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2010)

These are most curious readings. Ah, but I must have tired you by now. Everything seems to be in order as far as I can tell.

Raphael puts the scanner on the table and sits. You may return to your duties, but don't hesitate to come over if you have any medical troubles.

OOC: I would actually prefer to skip ahead over routine parts. On tabletop I like to play the details but in a pbp they tend to slow the flow way too much.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 30, 2010)

It has been about a day since dropping off Admiral Kiel and Admiral Sa'avik at Starbase 39-Sierra, while picking up the rest of the Ascendant's crew. Halfway through Alpha Shift, the Ascendant drops out of warp speed. 


"Commodore, Cestus III ahead,", Ensign Benson states as his hands quickly fly over the navigational console. 

"Bring us into orbit, Mr. Benson.", says Commodore Rardon as she hands a PADD back to Crewman Bridger. "Lt. D'vassa, please inform Admiral Mendez that the Ascendant is on station at Cestus III, we will be ready to transport the delegation at their convienance."

"Aye, Commodore.". Lt. D'Vassa says as she turns back towards her console and starts relaying the message to the Cestus III embassy. 

Pressing a button, on the command chair's console activating a shipwide broadcast. "Attention crew, we have arrived at Cestus III to recieve the Gorn delegation. All Senior Officers please report to Transporter Room 3 in dress uniform. Honor Guard to Transporter Room 3 please." 

With that, the Commodore turns off the broadcast and gets up from the chair. She moves towards the bridge's turbolift with the majority of the Senior Officers on the bridge following behind her. 


OOC: I am going to try and pick up the Gorn delegation transporting onto the ship on Monday or Tuesday of this week. A bit of it will be long, and I am going to give some NPCs some actions in there.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 1, 2010)

*Diplomatic Reception Part 1*

Arriving at the Transporter Room 3, a row of honor guards from Security stand outside of the room. Entering the room, it is a little crowded with the senior officers all in dress uniforms. Chief Nakamura stands ready at the transporter controls waiting for a signal to start transport from the Commodore. Lt. Srosski towers over the Commodore, standing just behind her as her personal bodyguard. 

Lt. Elbrun holds a datapad in front of him, conferring with the Commodore. Kristine lets out a low growl followed by an a extended grunt. Once she is finished, she looks back expectantly at Lt. Srosski, as he slowly moves his head back and forth, and then he recites the corrected version of the phrase again. Kristine seems disappointed and then tries again while waiting for the rest of the reception committee to arrive. Within a few minutes, she is able to closely replicate the sounds made by Lt. Srosski. 

"Alright, Ladies and Gentlemen, Let's get this show on the road.", states the Commodore as she starts arranging the reception line of the senior officers by their commissioned rank. The strangest thing is that Commander Cherok is not here. 

"Commodore, the bridge is reporting that the diplomatic party is ready to beam aboard", states Chief Nakamura from his console. 

Slowly moving to just in front of the Transporter pad, she pulls on her jacket to try to make it more comfortable. "Energize, Chief."

Within seconds the transporter beams light up the room, as a total of eight Gorn and a human female, which is quickly remembered as Ensign Kirk from Admiral Mendez's briefing. 

Upon looking at the Gorn, most of them stand just above eight feet tall. There are five larger Gorn that have weapons and seem to surround the three Gorn in the center of the transporter pad. 

Looking at the three Gorn in the center of the pad. The one that seems to stand out must be the diplomat, with two aides that stand behind him. Upon a grunt from this elder Gorn, the old one moves forward to stand in front of the Commodore. His scales have dulled with age, but his eyes seem alight with intelligence. (OOC: This is the Gorn Diplomat S'slee.)

The Gorn standing just behind and to the right of the diplomat, has a ragged scar across his neck and throat. (OOC: This is the diplomatic aide Slas'sarn.) His face shows no emotion as he follows the diplomat down the steps of the transporter pad. 

The Gorn standing just behind and to the left of the diplomat looks like a normal gorn, but his attitude seems to be different than the diplomat. His mouth, filled with overly sharp teeth, seems almost to sneer in disgust, then moves back to where no emotion can be defined. (OOC: This is the diplomatic aide Gris'lass.)

As the diplomat moves forward to speak with the Commodore, the young ensign that accompanied them moves forward and speaks a few words in grunt and growls, while her hand moves toward the Commodore in a sweeping motion. 

"Commodore Rardon, may I present to you, S'slee of the Clan Blackscales. Hero of Molborn V. Vanquisher of the Vascal. Master of the First Fleet."

In reply, the Commodore repeats the grunts and growls that she learned a few minutes earlier. S'slee looks a little shocked for a moment. 
"Commodore, it is a pleasssure to be greeted in my tongue, but it might be better for all of your crew if we make our introductionssss in your Federation tongue."

As S'slee turns towards his right, "This is my counsel, Slas'sarn. He is, how do you say it? My right hand?", as he looks back to Ensign Kirk and sees her slight nod. 

He then turns back and towards his left "This is my aide, Gris'lass.", he looks back towards the Commodore and says "He is still not that long out of the shell, and is a bit impatient. Hopefully, you will not think all of our people like him, but he is essential to my work."


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 1, 2010)

*Diplomatic Reception Part 2*

Seeing the large Gorn behind the Commodore, S'slee says something in grunts and growls towards his advisor. Upon hearing that, Lt. Srosski takes a step forward with anger, and then says something in grunts and growls. Upon hearing the exchange, Ensign Kirk looks rather embarrassed while the Commodore looks at her questioningly. With a slight nod for no received from the Ensign, the Commodore resumes with the introductions of the Senior Staff. 

"Ambassador S'slee, this Lt. Commander Jonas Hale. He is the Ascendant's Chief Tactical and Security Officer, and also my First Officer.", Kristine says as she puts her hand on his shoulder. "He is a warrior that has brought much honor upon the Federation. He has been called the Hero of Wolf 359"

Ambassador S'slee reaches out and pats Jonas on the other shoulder, "I would like to test your warrior'ssss ssskills later, young hero. I have faced one of your warriorssss before, and I was honored to meet him off of the battlefield. Just as I am honored that the Federation, has asssssigned a member of the Clan of Kirk to assist me." 

"I will meet you on the field of battle at your convenience, Ambassador.", replies Jonas as the closest thing that he can equate and understand of the Gorn's Warrior Code is to the Klingon Code of Honor. 

Moving on down the line, "This is Lt. Commander Steven Winters. He is the Ascendant's Chief Engineering Officer.", she says as she puts her hand on his shoulder. "He has earned honors from most of his Captains for performing his duty."

"The Warrior'sss Code looks honorably on you, young one. It is alwaysss preferred to earn the appreciation of your Mastersss." 

With a nod of appreciation, Steven continues to stand at attention. 

(OCC: Masters are considered the equivalent rank of Admiral in Starfleet. The Gorn naval chain of command works a bit differently then Starfleet.)

"This is Lt. Raphael Crescent. He is the Chief Medical Officer of the Ascendant. He has traveled far in his journeys, and has just returned from teaching our young at the Academy.", Kristine says as she puts her hand on his shoulder. 

"Though sssome of the Confederacy do not believe thisss, I do think it iss a great honor to teach the young and prepare them for their great battlesss ahead.", the Ambassador says. 

"I believe it is a great honor too, Ambassador", replies Raphael. 

The procession goes on for a little bit longer as the Commodore finishes introducing the rest of the Senior Staff. Then the Commodore then leaves the transporter room to escort the Ambassador on a tour of the ship. 

A minute after, the Commodore departs with the rest of the diplomatic staff, Lt. Commander Hale dismisses the Senior Staff to go about their duties. 

OOC: I tried to keep this section short, or it would have gone on for a page itself. Does anyone want to do anything before dinner or should I just move onto that?

If anyone wants to change their reaction to the few words of the Ambassador or their actions, PM me and I will change them.


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 9, 2010)

OOC: Ok, no responses. So I am going to move towards the diplomatic dinner. This one will probably also be long, and I will try to post it on Friday night or Saturday.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2010)

*OOC: Sorry, KT...been super busy. Will try to post something here shortly. *


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 13, 2010)

As the crew dismisses from the transporter room, most of the Senior Staff go back to the rooms and change back to their duty uniforms. The rest of Alpha shift goes without a major hitch with the Diplomatic Reception tonight. 

Walking into the Formal Dining Room, Ensign Kirk is chatting about engineering theories with Lt. Commander Winters. Crewman Montgomery walks up to the two as they enter with a platter of drinks. Each of them take a drink and wander over to a corner until the reception starts. 

Commodore Rardon is already present, quietly talking with Lt. Elbrun and Lt. Commander Hale about small changes to the daily routine of the schedule for tomorrow. 

A small coughing sound is made by a security guard as he enters the door. As people look that way, the larger of the Gorn guards start to enter the room and take positions out of the way of the festivities, but still within range to protect Diplomat S'slee. 

Commodore Rardon moves towards S'slee as he enters the room, and escorts him to the dining table. 

OOC: Just to move it along, the Diplomat seems approachable and has some respect for the crew of the ship, but his attaches are cordial but not pleasant. 

Sorry about the pauses in between, between school and work I am pretty well tired.


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 5, 2010)

OOC: Just a roll call to see if anyone else is here and ready to resume.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

OOC: I'm here and ready to proceed.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2010)

OOC: Aye, I'm around and posting slowly


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2010)

"Well Rial," says Hale to the ship's counselor, as Commodore Rardon moves away from them, "What do you make of these Gorn?" The Lieutenant Commander keeps his voice low as he speaks, so not to be heard by S'slee or his entourage.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2010)

Raphael listens to various conversations going on around him while sipping his drink.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 4, 2011)

Rian leans very closely into Hale and speaks in a very low whisper. "The ambassador seems sincere with some of his comments, but I am not too sure of his aides, Lt. Commander. I have given the Commodore some recommendations on how to proceed."

"Bridge to Lt. Commander Hale. Sorry, sir but you are the on duty officer and we have a situation here."

As Jonas moves to the side room to use one of the side monitors to confer with Lt. Martinez. 

"Sir, we are receiving a class one distress call from inside the Gorn border. It is one of their ships."



OOC: I'm sorry guys between finals, work and holidays. I have not been around much.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC: No worries, KT. Finals, work and such are definitely more important than regular game updates. We'll be around.*


Hale nods at Martinez as he listens to the report. "Acknowledge, Lieutenant. On my way to the bridge. Continue to monitor the situation until I arrive." Hale switches off the console, and then approaches the Commodore. 

"Excuse me, ma'am, but may I have a quick word with you in private?" Stepping to the side of the room with his CO, Hale lowers his voice so as not to be overheard. "The bridge just picked up a distress call from a Gorn vessel inside their border. Do we tell our guests?"


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 9, 2011)

"Yes, I think it would be better to be above board with them. Go on up to the bridge and we will follow shortly. I will signal you, if he allows us to cross the border.", the Commodore stated with a regretful look in her eyes. She moves back over to the ambassador and takes him aside for a minute. 

Within a minute, she looks back at Lt. Commander Hale and nods affirmative to him. He instantly knows that the ambassador just has given permission for the ship to go across the border for the distress call. 

Jonas heads for the turbo lift to get quickly to the bridge, knowing the Commodore and the Ambassador will be along shortly. 

Dr. Crescent breaks away from his little talk with Lt. Elbruin on various procedures and experiences in non-humanoid alien psychology. He realizes something is going on. He saw Hale take the Commodore aside for a couple of minutes, then she talked to the Ambassador alone for a couple more. With a quick nod of her head, Hale went right to the turbo lifts.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2011)

Hale exits the turbo lift, and moves for the hotseat. He wastes no time in taking control of the situation. "Set a course to intercept the Gorn vessel and engage, half impulse. Sensors to maximum. And open a channel to the Gorn vessel." At the acknowledgement from the comm office, Jonas sends a message. "Gorn vessel, this is Lt. Commander Jonas Hale of the Federation starship Ascendant. We have received your distress call, and we are moving to assist. What is your current status?"


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 11, 2011)

The computer is playing the gorn message which sounds like a bunch of grunts, groans and growls. Over the top of it at a higher volume is the universal translator message. 

"Vessel in distress. Vessel in distress. This is the courier Sess'lasser in distress. Vessel in distress. " This repeats a couple of more times and seems to be a automatic distress call. 

"Sir, we picked this up just before you came to the bridge.", Lt. Martinez nods to the communications officer currently sitting in for Lt. D'Vassa. 

"Courier shuttle Sess'lasser is under attack. Shields down. Power near zero. Attacker is ... closing for an attack run! Any nearby vessel, we need assistance. Please, any vessel respond. "

Just as suddenly as they started, the grunts and the universal translator stops translating the message. 

"Sir, we are no longer picking up the automated distress beacon. It is no longer transmitting.", says Lt. Martinez, leaning over his console.  " I already plotted an intercept course, it will take us about 20 minutes at warp 9 to get there. "

On the large viewscreen the tactical view displays the area and distance from the plotted location. "It is still a bit ahead of us and just over the border of Hegemony space, Sir."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 11, 2011)

Raphael excuses to Elbruin and makes his way to the commodore. Nodding towards the turbolift he asks. Everything alright? I saw Jonas head off in a hurry.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2011)

Hale shakes his head at Lt. Martinez. "20 minutes is too long if we plan to get there in time to help. Engage intercept course, maximum warp." Jonas keys the comm system as he turns back to the tactical display. "Engineering, we need maximum power to the warp engines, now."


*OOC: I'm assuming the Ascendant can hit Warp 9+ for short amounts of time? If we can hit like Warp 9.6, we could definitely cut down the time.*


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 12, 2011)

"The Bridge called Hale, there is a Gorn ship broadcasting a distress signal just over the border of the Hegemony. The Ambassador just has given us permission to cross the border to assist the ship. According to Jonas, the ship was being attacked by another vessel. ", The Commodore relates to Dr. Crescent. "You might want to get Medical teams ready, Rapheal, we may need to board and assist wounded."

"Now, Ambassador, we will go up to the bridge and see what has happened.", the Commodore relates to Ensign Kirk, who then repeats it in a fascimile of the Gorn language. 

The Ambassador starts nodding his head up to show that he understands and motions for his aides to follow them. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"Maximum Warp at your command, sir." comes over the speakers on the bridge. 

"Ensign Benson, engage Maximum Warp to the distress beacon. Lets see if we can get there in time to make a difference.", Hale states, "Communications, broadcast to the courier that we are on our way at emergency speed to assist."

In the background, Jonas hears the communications officer repeat what he just said, and hears the turbo lift doors open and D'Vassa walks out. She gives him a questioning look, then relives the poor crewman on the comm board. Within seconds, Jonas is forced to sit down in the command chair, as he feels the Ascendant lurch forward into maximum warp. 

Jonas then swivels the chair around, "Tactical bring us to Battlestations, I want full shields and weapons hot the second we come out of warp. We dont know what we will walk into."

The flashing red light on the console lights up on the command chair. 

"Sir, we are at Warp 9.87, estimating about 9 minutes until we are at the target. ", states Ensign Benson with a smile on his lips.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2011)

Hale nods at the ensign, a slight smile on his face. "Excellent. Perhaps we will arrive in time to make a difference after all."


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2011)

After a few minutes, the Commodore steps off the turbolift with the gorn diplomat and his aides. 

"Carry on, Mr. Hale.", she says as she leans back against the wall, observing the smooth and efficient work of the bridge officers. 

"Sir, we are about one minute out, we have maximum range for the viewscreen, putting it up now."

Within the small asteroid belt, the viewscreen displays a small courier ship, badly damaged with plasma leaking out of the right side of its engines. It looks to be dead in space. No lights, no movement, nothing. 

"Sir, sensor scans of the area are inconclusive. The metal in the asteroids are reflecting back hundreds of possible ship signals.", says the science officer from her station, " I am not seeing any definite power signs though. I am also detecting any life on the Sess'lasser."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2011)

"Bring us in close," says Hale, watching the viewscreen. "Try to filter out the asteroid interference. If the attacking ship is still out there, I don't want to be taken by surprise." The Lt. Commander turns to Commodore Rardon. "Ma'am, we should assemble an away team to board the courier. Despite the sensor readings, there may be survivors."


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 19, 2011)

"Assemble your team Mr. Hale.", the Commodore says, as she sits down in the center seat. 

As Hale goes towards the turbolift, Ambassador S'slee puts his hands out to stop him. "I will go with you."

His aide Griss'lass immediately speaks up in the Gorn. Ensign Kirk's ears immediately perk up and she says something back in Gorn sticking his finger towards him in what seems to be an accusing tone. and Jonas can see the red in her cheeks as her ire starts to rise. 

Ambassador S'slee puts up his hand and Griss'lass immediately falls back behind him in almost a pouting mood. Ensign Kirk turns away from Griss'lass and walks towards the turbolift.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2011)

As Hale leads the way to Transporter Room 3, he uses his comm badge to assemble the away team. "Security to Doctor Crescent and Commander Winters. I need a doctor and an engineer to meet me in Transporter Room 3 for an away mission." He then contacts Lieutenant Srosski, requesting that the Gorn security officer join the mission as well.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 25, 2011)

Upon entering the transporter room, there is a quick head nod between Lt. Commander Winters and Chief Nakamura. 

"Sir, we have sensor scans coming in from the courier. Life Support is still functional, but we are not picking up any life signs. Most of the other systems are showing heavy damage. We are going to place you on their bridge. ", the Transporter Chief says, as he pushes various buttons. "Transporter Room 7 just beamed aboard the escort squad for the mission. Commodore Rardon ordered it because of Ambassador S'Slee going and his aides going. Step onto the pad gentlemen."

With the flash of light and the familiar hum of the transporter, a scene of carnage awaits them. Bodies of gorn strewn across the bridge. There are remnants of blaster fire as well as physical wound marks across some of the bodies made by some sort of sharpened weapon. 

A beep comes over Jonas' commbadge, "Report Commander.", comes the voice of the Commodore.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2011)

Hale immediately draws his phaser as a precaution, frowning as he looks around the bridge. After a moment he acknowledges the Commodore's communique. "The gorn are all dead, ma'am. The ship appears to have been boarded; the bodies show signs of having died in close combat. I'll check back in shortly, as soon as I have more."

"Doctor, can you attempt to analyze what sort of weapons were used? It may give us a clue as to the attackers." Jonas then moves to the command console, and attempts to access the ships' logs.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 31, 2011)

As Jonas moves through the small bridge, he will notice that the majority of the consoles are running on emergency power. There is one gorn slumped over what he thinks is a communications console, probably the one that sent the last distress call. 

"Why sshould you care human, for all we know it wasss you federation'sss revenge for the Dissscovery.", says Slas'sarn in a very rough version of federation standard. 

S'slee moves over to the body slumped over the communications console. As he turns over the body, he lets out a mighty growl and then starts talking in very quick version of the gorn language. His hands move in almost a ritualistic pattern over the body. As S'slee's displeasure is known, his aides start copying the patterns with their own hands. 

Ensign Kirk moves over towards Lt. Commander Hale. "He knew him is about the most I got over that. He was speaking way too fast for me to keep up with him." 

"Lt. Commander Hale, this is the Ascendant. We have two vessels moving towards us with weapons charged. Commodore Rardon has ordered battlestations. I am sorry, but the away team is on its own until this is resolved.", comes across Jonas' commbadge, as he quickly recognizes D'Vassa's voice.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC: Who is the engineer on the Away team?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: Lt. j.g. Singh, specialty is sensors but he was the next on the rotation list.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2011)

"Lieutenant Singh, can you get power back online and get the shields up? Or at least get maneuvering thrusters back online. If we have hostiles inbound, I don't want to be a sitting duck."


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 2, 2011)

"Honestly, sir. I would have to go to engineering for that.", he says calmly to Jonas," Even then, I am not sure I can. This ship is heavily damaged and leaking plasma. If I turn things back on, we might start getting radioactive spikes from damaged equipment. I won't know the true damage until I can get to engineering."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2011)

The news wasn't what Hale wanted to hear. "Alright, get to engineering and get me a sitrep. And just remember that if this ship takes much more damage, we won't be making it back to the Ascendant. Srroski, escort him down..."


*OOC: So is [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] gone too?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 2, 2011)

Lt. Singh starts heading through the door to the engineering room. Lt. Srosski motions for two of the security officers from the escort squad to follow him. 

That leaves Lt. Commander Hale, Dr. Crescent, Ambassador S'slee, his two aides, and three more security officers from the escort squad. 

"Hale, transport signals detected, you have borders!', comes D'Vassa's excited voice over his combadge.

A few seconds later, the light blue energy fields spawns on the bridge, and leaves five Gorn warriors looking towards the Star Fleet Officers.

OOC: I think he is just really busy, but haven't seen him lately.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2011)

Hale moves to take cover behind a nearby console, pointing his phaser toward one of the Gorn warriors. "Identify yourself," he calls.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

The Gorn boarding party look at you and just snarl. They are pulling out their own disruptors and these knives that look like they could cause some very painful wounds. 

Ambassador S'Lee shouts at them in the gorn language consisting of numerous grunts and growls. The head of the boarding party replies back in the same language as he throws his knife at the ambassador. The knife hits squarely in his stomach area, as he takes two steps back and falls to the floor. 

"Here they come!", yells Ensign Kirk as she pulls out her phaser. 


OOC: Hale can go first. Dr. Crescent is rushing to the Ambassador. Ensign Kirk is pulling her phaser along with the rest of the security troops. The ambassador's two aides are pulling their knives, and rushing them as they were not allowed to carry disruptors.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Hale fires his phaser at the closest of the Gorn, hoping that they can take down the enemy troops without being forced into hand to hand combat.


*OOC: This is where I get back into unfamiliar territory again...I know we went through a basic combat a while back. What do I roll to attack?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 11, 2011)

ooc: you have a 2 coordination with a 3 in Energy Weapon Phaser. 

You will roll 2 d6 for your coordination. Normally you take the highest of the two and then add 3 to it for your skill in the phaser. Your required number to hit currently is a 5. I also need to know if your in the standard stun mode on your phaser. 

The first die you roll will be the luck die. If the luck die comes up a -1 then you add a -1 to the total. If the die comes up as a 6 then you add the 2nd die.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

Having expected a possible Gorn threat, Hale's phaser is set to Heavy Stun (setting 3). The beam leaps from his weapon, toward the nearest enemy.


*OOC: So, using these rolls, that is a "1" on the luck dice, and a 8 (5+3) for my attack, right?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 12, 2011)

Hale hits the Gorn and it slows for a few seconds before falling to the floor. 

Kirk fires at the same Gorn at the same time and only compounds on the stun. 

The two security officers fire on two seperate Gorn.
Security Officer 1 misses by 2. 
Security Officer 2 hits, but does not do enough stun. The Gorn shrugs it off and starts coming towards him again. The security officer is moving the phaser up to heavy stun now. 

The aide Slas'sarn meets the other Gorn in knife battle, and tries to strike him. He missed by 1. 

The aide Gris'lass is hit by a disruptor blast set on stun. He shrugs it off for a second before being knocked out. 

"Srossski to Hale, we have boarderssss in Engineering.", comes through Hale's Combadge. 




OOC: Because of the 1 on the luck die, it would be 5+3-1=7. You would still hit, but sometimes that -1 comes into play.

Your up again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Hale again fires his weapon, aiming for the Gorn threatening one of his security officers. As the beam slashes through the air, the Commander responds to the hail. "Repel them. We've got boarders on the bridge...we'll come to assist as soon as we can."

*OOC: So a 4 (1+3) is a miss...does a 3 on the luck die do anything, or is it only a 1 and a 6?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 13, 2011)

The beam sizzles through the air as the waft of the burned lizard skin strikes your nose. The Gorn moves one or two steps forward and then shakes it off. He fires again at the second security officer still standing, but misses. (Sorry not enough damage this time. )

Dr. Crescent shouts, "I need to get him to Sick Bay as soon as possible.", as he continues to work on the Ambassador. 

Ensign Kirk fires at another Gorn. She misses. She rushes to the downed security officer in this round for a total of two actions. 

The first security officer is still unconscious from the disruptor hit. 

The second security officer misses the return shot. 

Griss'lass is still knocked out. 

Slas'sarn bellows a loud roar, as his knife slips into his target, yet recoils as the gorn backhands him. 

The ship rolls with the sound of impacts, as everyone standing on the bridge needs to make a coordination roll. (This will count as one action with a target number of 4.) 

Two gorns made it and both are holding disruptors. 
Kirk did not, and rolls over the security guard she was trying to get to and lands hard on the bulkhead floor. 
Dr. Crescent while he was already kneeling over the ambassador makes it. 
The second security guard does not make it and looses his balance, but catches himself on a small railing. 
The Gorn that was fighting Slas'sarn lands on top of Slas'sarn. 

One of the Gorn were rushing Kirk and the downed security guard, he is now on top or both of them, as you hear Kirk yell for help. 


OOC:The three counts as a regular number to use, it has special properties on the 1 and 6. So it would be 3+3 for a 6, just barely over the target number. 

Remember you can take multiple actions or use courage points. Multiple actions adds 1 to each of your target numbers for each action so shooting twice would add 2 to each target number for a total of 7. 

Courage points in which you can add a total of 3 to the action roll as a bonus, and you should have a total of 5 to use.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC: Hey KT...shouldn't Hale be rolling 3 dice for ranged combat? 2 for coordination, and 1 for his +1 dexterity edge?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 13, 2011)

From the skills sheet on the Background thread. 

Energy Weapon (Coordination)
Specializations: Disruptor, Disruptor, Phaser, Phaser Rifle


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC: Right, I just notice in the example of ranged combat on Page 129 of the rulebook, it shows the character getting an extra dice with ranged weapons for a Dexterity of +1. I'm just trying to learn the rules. *


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC: Oh, and I'll get Hale's next action and the coordination roll posted in the next couple of hours.*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 13, 2011)

ooc: go ahead and use dexterity. I think you are right.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

As the deck rolls, Hale tries to maintain his footing, even while again firing his phaser at the Gorn threatening Kirk.


*OOC: Since he is attempting two actions, that is a -1 on each correct? So he ends up with a 2 for his coordination roll (3 rolled, -1 for two actions, with a 3 on the drama die), and a 5 for his phaser attack (4 rolled, -1 for two actions, -1 for a 1 on the drama die, +3 for skill), if I am figuring this right?*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 15, 2011)

Jonas goes a bit off balance but still fires a shot at the Gorn threatening Kirk and hits. The Gorn is stunned, but still moving. 

Dr. Crescent is still working on the Gorn Ambassador, as he brings out a hypospray and injects him with a compound. 

Kirk tries to pick herself up off the floor but falls back down again. Failed it by 1. 

The security officer under Kirk is still unconcious.

The second security officer is off balance and tries to regain his balance

The first Gorn with a disruptor fires at Jonas, who barely gets missed. Jonas might want to find some cover.

The second Gorn with the distruptor fires at the second security officer, and with a blinding flash and a scream that reverbs through Jonas' ears vanishes. Jonas instantly realizes that their weapons are not set on stun but on the full disrupt setting.

The Gorn sitting on top of Slas'sarn grabs hold of his throat and starts to choke him, while Slas'sarn is trying to push him off.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> t Jonas, who barely gets missed. Jonas might want to find some cover.






Rhun said:


> Hale moves to take cover behind a nearby console, pointing his phaser toward one of the Gorn warriors. "Identify yourself," he calls.





*OOC: Hale should already have cover per my post prior to combat.  I'll get Hale's next actions up tonight.
*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 16, 2011)

ooc: I didn't remember it, but on the good side it makes you harder to hit. The shot that just missed you would have hit the console next to you then, and started sparking and such.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

Continuing to use the now sparking console for cover, Jonas quickly adjusts the setting on his phaser, and then fires at the Gorn who is targeting him.


*Two actions: Reset phaser to setting 7 (14+4d6), fire at Gorn. Attack roll = 6 (4 + 3 skill -1 for two actions).*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 18, 2011)

Jonas fires his phaser at the first gorn with the disruptor target him and hits, stunning the gorn as he falls to the floor unconcious. 

Dr. Crescent is currently working with a dermal regenerator on the ambassador's wound. 

Kirk uses the prone position to her advantage and executes a foot sweep on the gorn advancing on her and the unconscious security guard. The gorn falls backward, while Kirk tries to get to her feet and makes it. 

The security guard with Kirk is still unconcious

The second gorn with the disruptor fires at Jonas and there is now a hole through the sparking console next to him. 

The gorn on top of Slas'sarn is still throttling him. 

Gris'lass is still knocked out.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

Hale curses under his breath. These Gorn could take a lot of punishment. He fires off two quick shots with his phaser, one at the disruptor-armed Gorn, and one at the Gorn throttling Slas'sarn. His shots are on target, and Jonas only hopes that his phaser setting was adequate to drop them.


*OOC: 
Shot 1 vrs Disruptor Gorn (5 + 3 - 1 for two actions) = 7
Shot 2 vrs Strangling Gorn (5 + 3 -1 for two actions -1 for "1" on drama dice) = 6
*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 21, 2011)

Jonas drops both of his targets.

Kirk is still trying to fight the gorn attacking her and the unconcious security guard, as the gorn catches her leg and uses his great strength to push her back. He pushes her back with enough force that she goes flying back 4 feet against her inertia of the blow she was aiming against him.

Slas'sarn can be heard coughing and trying to recover his breath.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hale turns his phaser on the remaining target.


*Shot vrs Gorn fighting Kirk (6 + 3) = 9*


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 23, 2011)

As the last Gorn falls, Kirk looks to Jonas with relief. Kirk then moves to try and wake the unconcious security officer by her. 

"I need to get him to the medbay.", states Dr. Crescent.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

Hale nods. "Kirk, evacuate these people. If evac is not possible, help get them to the medical bay here. Stay alert, as more Gorn could beam over at any time. I'm heading to engineering."

Confirming the order with the ensign, Hale leaves the bridge, rushing toward engineering with his phaser ready.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 27, 2011)

Running through the ship, Jonas sees two gorn searching some of the starboard compartments. So far they have not seen him.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

Using the bulkhead for cover, Hale takes aim with his phaser, and fires off two shots.


*OOC: Two actions, one shot at each gorn.

Shot 1 vrs Gorn (4 + 3 - 1 for two actions) = 6
Shot 2 vrs Gorn (2 + 3 - 1 for two actions - 1 for "1" on drama dice) = 3
*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 3, 2011)

The first gorn drops to the floor with the hit from the phaser. The second gorn dodges into the room, when he hears the phaser. The second shot goes just above his head. The second gorn is now not in the line of sight. 

OOC: The luck die is always the first one rolled. So the first die will always have the bonus or penalties associated with the luck die. You had a 4 on the second shot, that is how he dodged it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> OOC: The luck die is always the first one rolled. So the first die will always have the bonus or penalties associated with the luck die. You had a 4 on the second shot, that is how he dodged it.




*OOC: Good to know...for some reason I thought it was always the 2nd! 

I'll get my next actions up tonight when I get home from work. *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

Hale slides along the corridor, with his back to the wall and his phaser held ready. When he reaches the doorway into the room that the Gorn fled into, he quickly pokes his head around the corner to see where the enemy went.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 6, 2011)

Just before he leans his head to look through the door, he hears the hum of a disruptor being fired. Right where his head would have been, comes a large red beam that creates a hole in the wall opposite the door.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC: KT, I'd like to have Hale use the "drop & roll" maneuver so that he is dodging as he moves through the doorway. And then have him pop up and fire at the Gorn. But I'm not sure exactly how to make that happen?*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 9, 2011)

OOC: I would say two actions. Dodge as a coordination skill with Dex added, and then the shot fired. 

Your dodge number then becomes my Number to hit for the Gorn firing at you.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2011)

Hale dodges into through the doorway, leveling his phaser at the Gorn as he goes, and firing a shot...


*Do I roll again when I get a "6" on the drama dice, or is it just a +1?

Dodge: 7 (6 roll, +2 for dodge skill, -1 for two actions)
Attack: 13 (5 roll, +3 for skill, -1 for two actions, + 6 for drama dice)*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 10, 2011)

OOC: The 6 becomes the first high number, then you add the second highest number, then the 3 for skill and then the -1 for two actions. So I do believe the attack would be a 13.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 11, 2011)

As Jonas dodges into the compartment and comes up firing, he hits the Gorn hiding behind the desk square in the head. The Gorn slumps forward onto some sort of computer interface. Jonas can hear what sounds like the Gorn language being played. 

Taking a quick survey of the room to make sure there are no more other Gorn in the room, he notes that this is a single person cabin, quite possibly the captain's cabin.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonas approaches the console, and pulls his tricorder. He attempts to use it to access the console, and figure out what the recording is that is playing.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 22, 2011)

Looping the recording through the tricorder, shows words in English. This looks like a series of captain's logs recorded by the Gorn Captain. 

As Jonas transfers the logs into his tricorder, he can only get so many of them. So will he choose the most recent or further back towards the start of the journey of the ship four months ago.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonas transfers the most recent of the Captain's logs to his tricorder, guessing that those will have the most relevance to the current situation. As soon as that is complete, he quickly hurries on his way toward engineering.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 29, 2011)

Carefully moving down the hall, pausing every couple of minutes to make sure no gorn got behind him, Jonas sees the engine room ahead. 

As he carefully sneaks up on the door, he hears the grunts and growls of the gorn language. Taking a peek, Jonas sees two gorn with those long wicked knives standing over Lt. Srosski who is clutching his side. Lt. Srosski growls at them in Gorn, then they both start making sounds like gutteral laughing. 

There are also the two security escort people on the floor with blood oozing from their sides. There are also five or six gorn on the floor.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Moving up to the doorway, using the bulkhead to provide him with cover, Hale takes aim and fires off two shots in rapid succession, one at each of the Gorn...


*
Attack 1: 6 (4 roll, +3 skill, -1 for two actions)
Attack 2: 5 (4 roll, +3 skill, -1 for two actions, -1 for drama die)*


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 30, 2011)

The first one hits the gorn standing over Lt. Srosski, while the second one goes just to the right a bit. The first gorn stands there for a second then slumps to the floor stunned. 

The second gorn with rage in his eyes rushes Jonas. As Jonas levels the phaser at the oncoming gorn again, the gorn grabs Jonas' arm and starts pulling up on it causing an intense pain to Jonas. The phaser is currently pointed at the ceiling of the room. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
The second gorn is better trained than most of the others. He is also the raid leader. So he requires a 8 to hit him. 

If you want to try and shoot him again it would be a contested roll, your attack versus his active defense roll. But as he is pulling up on the arm, he is allowing Jonas the use of his legs for martial arts also. 

Combat rules on the Ascendant page. Top post of the second page. 

Martial Arts combat examples towards the bottom with the two security officer demos. The arena tests back on page 10 or so.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC: KT, I haven't forgotten about the game, just been busy. I should get Hale's next actions up tomorrow.*


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 4, 2011)

It's fine when ever your ready.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2011)

Hale quickly brings a knee up into his opponent's groin, and then hooks his leg around behind the Gorn's knee in an attempt to knock the brute to the floor.



*OOC: 2 actions, Starfleet Martial Arts. 

1) Knee to groin: 4 (3, + 3 skill, -1 drama, -1 for two actions)
2) Trip: 8 (6, + 3 skill, -1 for two actions)

Does Dexterity Edge apply to Starfleet Martial Arts? If you don't know, I can check my rules when I get home tonight.*


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 12, 2011)

Dex should apply. Go ahead and reroll counting in Dex.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

*Updated rolls for 2 actions, using Starfleet Martial Arts. 

1) Knee to groin: 8 (6, + 3 skill, -1 for two actions)
2) Trip: 13 (5, + 3 skill, +6 drama, -1 for two actions)*


----------



## knightemplar (Apr 17, 2011)

The knee lands more into his upper right thigh. Though your knee still aches after that contact, you are able to snake your leg around his leg and trip him backwards. 

Since he is still holding onto your arm, you are pulled onto the top of him. The way your wrist lands causes mass amount of pain as your phaser goes sliding across the floor and stops against the far wall in the room. You are almost certain, that you just broke your wrist. 

The Gorn raider responds with a headbutt causing a good headache for you, and following it up with pushing you off of him and back towards the door.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Hale groans in pain, even as he leaps to his feet, and aims a savage kick at the Gorn foe. Even as he does, he holds his good hand ready in a defensive motion, ready to block any counter.


*3 actions? 1) Get to feet, 2) Kick gorn, 3) Block gorn.

Kick: 9 (2 roll, +3 skill, -2 for 3 actions, +6 drama)
Block: 7 (6 roll, +3 skill, -2 for 3 actions)*


----------



## knightemplar (May 3, 2011)

Jonas gets to his feet before the large Gorn does and delivers a devastating kick to his face. With the momentum of the kick, the gorn falls down to the ground and lays there. (Congrats max damage to the head on the rolls.)

As Jonas starts checking the wounded in the engine room. Lt. Srosski is still awake but weak from blood loss. Of the two security personnel that went down with him, one is dead from the sharp blade of the Gorn's wicked knife blade, while the other one is just knocked out. 

"Ascendant to Hale, What is your status?", comes the familiar voice of the Commodore over the commbadge.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> "Ascendant to Hale, What is your status?", comes the familiar voice of the Commodore over the commbadge.




"We have casualties, and some Gorn captives. Requesting medical teams and further security personnel to secure the ship."


----------



## knightemplar (May 7, 2011)

"Stand by for emergency transport.", replies the voice over the commbadge. A second later, Jonas feels the slight distortion of the transporters activating. 

Appearing in Sick Bay, Jonas watches as Dr. Crescent and his team start working on the wounded. A nurse comes over to see if Jonas is all right.

"Commander, are you alright?" asks the small female corpsman as she gives Jonas a quick lookover for obvious injuries.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

Hale grimaces a bit, but tried not to show the obvious pain. "I'm fairly certain my wrist is broken." His gaze sweeps over the wounded. "Did you get everyone?"


----------



## knightemplar (May 17, 2011)

"We transported everyone with a combadge to sickbay, sir.", the nurse says as she extends his broken wrist out and looks at it with a tricorder. 

"I do believe the Commodore wants you on the bridge as soon as possible, sir. I don't think a doctor will be able to look at it any time soon with the amount of critical patients here. I am going to give you a local anesthetic for the pain of the wrist that will last a few hours."

The nurse pulls out a hypo and punches the buttons on it, then applies just above the broken wrist on the arm. Jonas visibly relaxes as the pain of the wrist starts to subside. She then puts on a small removable wrist cast to keep the wrist in a steady position as possible, and a sling that goes over the opposite shoulder. 

"Try to keep it as steady as possible and don't move the wrist. I will tell Dr. Crescent you will be back in a couple of hours to look at your wrist. 

Jonas quickly looks back over the sickbay and sees the commotion going on, as Dr. Crescent and his staff work on the critically injured. 

OOC: Sorry, Rhun I thought I had already put up a response, but I guess the forums didn't take it.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

*OOC: No worries, KT. I've seen a few other people post recently that the forum has eaten their posts...something must be going on.*

Hale nods at the nurse and takes a last look around Sick Bay before turning to head to the bridge. He hated the thought of losing anyone under his command, but the realist in him knew that casualties were unavoidable in combat situations. With a shake of his head to dismiss such thoughts, he quickly makes his way to the bridge.


----------



## knightemplar (May 18, 2011)

As the Turbolift doors open on the bridge, he sees a gorn ship leaking plasma. Moving over to the tactical console, the crewman moves back and away, but then pauses for a second noting Jonas' arm in the sling. 

"Can I still be of assistance, sir?", asked the crewman. 

Hearing the comment, the Commodore looks toward Jonas and gives him a quizical look. "Glad to have you back Commander, can you resume your duties?"


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

"I believe so, ma'am," says Jonas. "What is the situation?"


*OOC: At least, I think so...KT, are their going to be penalties associated with the broken wrist as far as the tactical duties go?*


----------



## knightemplar (May 21, 2011)

"The courier has a small squad of security on it.", She says as she hits a button on the command chair and small translucent blue holograms appear just in front of the commodore, as she points to the small courier Hale was just on. 

"One of the second group of cruisers were destroyed by a broadsides volley by the Starboard launchers. The other cruiser has been rendered dead in space, only minimal life support still running, and multiple gorn life signs. We have hailed them to offer assistance, but are not receiving any responses from the cruiser."

"We have backed off a bit from weapon range of the disabled cruisers, and are still trying to hail them, but the universal translator is not the best with the Gorn language.", she said as she nods back towards Lt. D'Vassa. 

OOC: It would slow your response times on the console. Like typing, you would have to revert back to the hunt and peck method to run the console.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

Hale nods at the commodore's words. He stands quietly, and let's his eyes sweep over the console, analyzing the condition of the other ships, as well as that of the Ascendant.


----------



## knightemplar (May 30, 2011)

As Jonas eyes the console, he notices that there is no real damage to the Ascendant. 

The debris from the first gorn cruiser shows multiple impact holes from torpedo breeches. The personnel aboard the cruiser probably did not even realize there was a hull breach before the atmosphere in the ship rushed out into space. 

The second cruiser shows multiple phaser hits at pin point accuracy disabling engines then weapons. There are a few plasma leaks, but the life support should be good on the cruiser and holding.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

Hale continues to monitor the status of the other ships, as well as the space surrounding the ship, looking for any signs of a threat. He waits for the Commodore to issue further orders.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 12, 2011)

"Ms. D'Vassa, call Ensign Kirk and see if she can bring one of our dignitaries to the bridge to help communicate with the other cruiser.", the commodore states as she then turns towards Jonas. 

"Mr. Hale, run a full sensor sweep of the cruiser on the off chance we will need to board her, also give me your suggestions for the best use of personnel with the minimum of our and their casualties."


Jonas thinks for a few minutes while he goes over the cruisers deck plans. 


These are suggestions, you can ignore them if you like.

1) It might be possible to do a dual strike on the bridge and engineering to possibly take over command controls and release an anthestic into the air (could become a diplomatic incident worse than what has already happened)

2) Call for a Gorn ship to come rescue them while holding position and watching over them (less of a diplomatic incident, but dont know what will happen when the other ship arrives)

3) Possibly transport an essential engineering item out of the system so they cant go anywhere or power up weapons (need to make sure it doesn't affect the life support controls though).


OOC: sorry trying to work on a large project as well as honey do list. Have not been on much in the past week.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC: I'm pretty swamped lately myself, but I hope to have a response up soon.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC: Sorry, KT...real life has been kicking me around lately.*

"Ma'am, I recommend we send a message to Gorn government and see if they can be of assistance in this situation. I believe it would be less of a diplomatic incident than having to board the ship. Barring that, we should send coordinated strike teams to hit their bridge and engineering decks to take control of the ship."


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 3, 2011)

"Ms. D'Vassa, send our mission logs to the Gorn Hegemony and Starfleet, along with visual and tactical display recordings. ", The Commodore said after thinking a moment. "Tell them we deeply regret what has happened with this misunderstanding, but we were responding to the courier's distress call with the Ambassador's permission, and the two cruisers attacked us with out even giving us a chance to explain that this was a rescue attempt."

"Is there anything else you would like to add that you saw over there Mr. Hale?"

OOC: Just a reminder the blast points on the walls of the courier could have come from Klingon or Gorn weapon fire. The knife wounds were caused by jagged blades, in which both the Klingon and Gorn also use. Also you have not decoded the mission logs from the Gorn Captain yet. Also the Commodore does not know the status of the Ambassador, she knows that the whole group beamed to sick bay, but not that the Ambassador was gutted by one of the gorn troops.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2011)

"The Gorn ambassador was stabbed by one of his own troops, ma'am...he is in sickbay. I don't know the extent of his wounds. And in truth, the damage and wounds I saw aboard the courier could have been caused by either Gorn or Klingon weapons. I've also got a recording of the Gorn Captain's logs which need to be decoded, and may give us an idea of what happened."


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 18, 2011)

"Ms. D'Vassa, also put in that while inspecting the courier for survivors, another Gorn crew transported in, and injured the Ambassador. We are still investigating this matter and will send another update to the Hegemony as soon as we have more answers.", the Commodore replied. 


"Rardon to Crescent, how is the Ambassador doing?", Kristine said as she touched her commbadge. 

"It is still touch and go, ma'am. I will send for you as soon as I can get him stabilized.", Rapheal replied, while operating in the surgical room. "Nurse, see if you can retract and clamp off that bleeder."

"Thank you, Doctor, Rardon out." Behind the Commodore, Ensign Kirk exits the turbolift with one of the Ambassador's aides behind him. 




OOC: I am going to try and finish this within the next couple of days.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> OOC: I am going to try and finish this within the next couple of days.





OOC: Take your time, KT. No rush.


----------

